# How about a random thread for us Retirees and/or Seniors?



## Daniel Grenier

I suspect some (many?) of us here are either retired, seniors (65+) or both. I’m both. 

So how about a thread where we can just shoot the shite? You know, random shite that concerns us “old farts”. Sort of an old stove kind of place where our granddads gathered round back when to “fix the world” (or so they told themselves but didn’t, as we all know). 

I’ll start.

So I went for a shave and a haircut yesterday. This is a new barber in town. Fist shave I ever got from an actual barber. Hot towels on the face, warm shaving cream, after shave lotion. The works! That was awesome. Anyway, told him I was a Senior so I got 10% off. $40 all in for a great shave and a haircut. Not bad! I’d do that again. Just gotta ask for that Senior’s discount. Many do have it but you gotta ask. 

So where do you get your Senior’s discount? 

Anything else on your mind?


----------



## Guitar101

I was going to post something but I'll put it off until tomorrow. . . . . Hey, that's what seniors do.


----------



## mawmow

Doesn't music keep us forever young ?

Never got that card on my 50th birthday... bought myself my first Taylor though !

Neither do I go to Can Tire on Wednesday night...

Still hope my golf could get better... and I do show positive signs about that.


----------



## marcos

I'm in the 'senior' camp i guess at 65 but my wife tells me i act like a 16 year old sometimes. LOL. Never think of asking for a discount but my wife does.


----------



## greco

Guitar101 said:


> I was going to post something but I'll put it off until tomorrow


Same here. Maybe by then I'll remember what I was going to write.


----------



## Frenchy99




----------



## 1SweetRide

When does one become a senior?


----------



## DaddyDog

1SweetRide said:


> When does one become a senior?


I was surprised to learn (via my same age sister-in-law) that 55 qualifies you for a seniors' discount at Shopper's Drug Mart. When October comes, I've got a BIG shopping list


----------



## 1SweetRide

DaddyDog said:


> I was surprised to learn (via my same age sister-in-law) that 55 qualifies you for a seniors' discount at Shopper's Drug Mart. When October comes, I've got a BIG shopping list


Happy Birthday in advance  I didn't know that about Shoppers. Kinda stopped going there after they transitioned to that new idiotic combined PC Points card.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## mhammer

Turned 66 last week. Retired, but still waiting to claim CPP. I am owed something in the 5-figure range from my former employer, but the "Phoenix fiasco" is holding it up for over 9 months now. I managed to save enough that I'm not in a huge hurry for it. But for tax purposes, I _would_ like to get it by the end of this taxation year, so I can stop stalling and apply for CPP starting next year. The amount goes up for each year of deferral, but you have to be alive to enjoy that "salary boost". Don't want to wait too long.

Sometime in the late 1970's I went to see Muddy Waters at Hamilton Place. Apart from a great show, I came away from it thinking "Hell, it's not so bad to be older. That guy had power, guts, and electricity at his age. He ain't afraid of age and so neither am I."

I first realized I was getting old when I looked out at the last university class I taught, and realized that not only were my _students_ too young to have gone to Woodstock or seen the Beatles on Ed Sullivan, but their _parents _were also too young to have done either.

As much as I looked forward to the assorted "seniors discounts", it was a bit ego-deflating when I tried to use it for the first time at Bulk Barn, and the girl said "Oh, I already entered it." Wait, you're not going to ask me for ID? You just _assumed_ I was that old? Cripes, how wrinkled am I?

After doing animal work for a decade, I did my PH.D. work in adult development and aging, out in Victoria, and taught in the field for a couple of years. So, I have a pretty good sense of how people _become_ older, and also what makes for a more satisfying, smoother, and healthy transition to later life.

However, since I retired from work, and don't have to attend any more meetings, I have not cut my hair. Got a little pony tail going on. The way I figure it, grow it _*where *_you can, _*while*_ you can.

Do we need a senior's/retiree's thread? Nah. I doubt it. The volume of nostalgia in a great many threads here is palpable. And any grouchiness is not at all relegated/confined to those with grey hair.


----------



## davetcan

Just trying to work up the energy to make something for lunch.


----------



## High/Deaf

When I saw a senior Chet Atkins years ago, he had a pretty good joke (I paraphrase):

"Bifocals are a bugger. I was recently standing at the urinal admiring the large one while the small one peed all over my shoe."


Full disclosure - I'm not yet a senior but retirement is just about within reach. Soooooo close.


----------



## mhammer

One of the nice things about retirement is that you can go to a music store when it ISN'T full of 17 year-olds constantly making loud rude noises, and shoot the breeze with others your own age...or close enough. A substantially more pleasant experience.

Chet Atkins had a terrific sense of humour. The recordings he did with Les Paul, and with Mark Knopfler, are chock full of cute little jibes, and things you wouldn't expect to hear coming out of the mouth of such a distinguished gentleman.


----------



## Robert1950

How old is this @butterknucket guy?? Isn't he 23 or 15 or something in that ballpark?? GET THE HELL OUT OF OUR THREAD!!


----------



## High/Deaf

mhammer said:


> Chet Atkins had a terrific sense of humour. The recordings he did with Les Paul, and with Mark Knopfler, are chock full of cute little jibes, and things you wouldn't expect to hear coming out of the mouth of such a distinguished gentleman.


Pretty good guitar player, too. 

And that's what I find particularly funny - the casting that goes against his/their type. Like casting Robin Williams (RIP) as a baddy.


----------



## Daniel Grenier

mhammer said:


> One of the nice things about retirement is that you can go to a music store when it ISN'T full of 17 year-olds constantly making loud rude noises, and shoot the breeze with others your own age...or close enough. A substantially more pleasant experience.


Ditto on that one.

I was at Class Axe Guitars in Kemptville last Tuesday lunch time and met the only other customer, John from the band Hillbilly Highway out near there. Fun "old guy" and really good picker. There was no one else in the store to "drown" us out so we played some tunes together and shot the breeze about guitars for close to an hour. It was very enjoyable. Don't try that on a Saturday.


----------



## Daniel Grenier

mhammer said:


> …..
> 
> Do we need a senior's/retiree's thread? Nah. I doubt it. The volume of nostalgia in a great many threads here is palpable. And any grouchiness is not at all relegated/confined to those with grey hair.


Well, I wasn't and I am not thinking "nostalgia" as a main ingredient to this thread. I am not nostalgic one bit, in fact. There is nothing I can think of that was better "back then". Now, guitars are better, cars are better, food is better, wine is better, medicine is better. Almost everything is better nowadays. (Edit: ok , rock & roll was better in the 70s).

The only thing that 's not better now is ME! I had fewer pains, aches, and other assorted malfunctions back 20-60 years ago.

Anyway, best of luck with your Phoenix debacle and btw, I don't think service reps are allowed to ask if you are a senior. They just assume and enter it or wait for you to ask for your discount. Bulk Barn you say …. thanks for the tip.


----------



## 1SweetRide

mhammer said:


> Turned 66 last week. Retired, but still waiting to claim CPP. I am owed something in the 5-figure range from my former employer, but the "Phoenix fiasco" is holding it up for over 9 months now. I managed to save enough that I'm not in a huge hurry for it. But for tax purposes, I _would_ like to get it by the end of this taxation year, so I can stop stalling and apply for CPP starting next year. The amount goes up for each year of deferral, but you have to be alive to enjoy that "salary boost". Don't want to wait too long.
> 
> Sometime in the late 1970's I went to see Muddy Waters at Hamilton Place. Apart from a great show, I came away from it thinking "Hell, it's not so bad to be older. That guy had power, guts, and electricity at his age. He ain't afraid of age and so neither am I."
> 
> I first realized I was getting old when I looked out at the last university class I taught, and realized that not only were my _students_ too young to have gone to Woodstock or seen the Beatles on Ed Sullivan, but their _parents _were also too young to have done either.
> 
> As much as I looked forward to the assorted "seniors discounts", it was a bit ego-deflating when I tried to use it for the first time at Bulk Barn, and the girl said "Oh, I already entered it." Wait, you're not going to ask me for ID? You just _assumed_ I was that old? Cripes, how wrinkled am I?
> 
> After doing animal work for a decade, I did my PH.D. work in adult development and aging, out in Victoria, and taught in the field for a couple of years. So, I have a pretty good sense of how people _become_ older, and also what makes for a more satisfying, smoother, and healthy transition to later life.
> 
> However, since I retired from work, and don't have to attend any more meetings, I have not cut my hair. Got a little pony tail going on. The way I figure it, grow it _*where *_you can, _*while*_ you can.
> 
> Do we need a senior's/retiree's thread? Nah. I doubt it. The volume of nostalgia in a great many threads here is palpable. And any grouchiness is not at all relegated/confined to those with grey hair.


There has to be limits. When people start putting their ear hair in a bun, I'm bailing from humanity.


----------



## mhammer

Daniel Grenier said:


> Well, I wasn't and I am not thinking "nostalgia" as a main ingredient to this thread. I am not nostalgic one bit, in fact. There is nothing I can think of that was better "back then". Now, guitars are better, cars are better, food is better, wine is better, medicine is better. Almost everything is better nowadays.
> 
> The only thing that 's not better now is ME! I had fewer pains, aches, and other assorted malfunctions back 20-60 years ago.
> 
> Anyway, best of luck with your Phoenix debacle and btw, I don't think service reps are allowed to ask if you are a senior. They just assume and enter it or wait for you to ask for your discount. Bulk Barn you say …. thanks for the tip.


The Bulk Barn discount is 10%, on Wednesdays, for students and seniors. Depending on how much you tend to purchase, using the frequent $3-off-any-purchase-of-$10-or-more coupon in their flyer can be a much better deal.

Pains and aches are the grass that let the snakes of slowly-building chronic health problems sneak up. Unless one is absolutely religious about regularly visiting the doctor, one of the challenges of later life is being able to detect the "signal" in the midst of all the "noise". Why should one think that _this_ ache or pain is conspicuous, if aches and pains and general stiffness is simply a fact of life and an everyday occurrence? Even IF one goes for regular checkups, the answer to the doctor's question "So how are you feeling these days?" may well be "Just the usual aches and pains, doc". Blood pressure of 150/95 may easily be chalked up to the pre-appointment irritation of getting a parking space. Etc., etc. I.E., stuff that _might_ be diagnostic or indicative gets brushed aside as "nothing, just the usual".


----------



## High/Deaf

Sign hanging in the blood lab (that I spent way too much time in a couple decades ago):

"Old age ain't no place for sissies!"


----------



## 1SweetRide

Daniel Grenier said:


> Ditto on that one.
> 
> I was at Class Axe Guitars in Kemptville last Tuesday lunch time and met the only other customer, John from the band Hillbilly Highway out near there. Fun "old guy" and really good picker. There was no one else in the store to "drown" us out so we played some tunes together and shot the breeze about guitars for close to an hour. It was very enjoyable. Don't try that on a Saturday.


This is the way music stores should be.


----------



## Robert1950

I still go to the movies. Monday. Seniors discount day. The afternoon matinee. I don't like crowds. Something that developed slowly in middle life. Otherwise I wouldn't have done well at the Strawberry Fields music festival, August 1970, Mosport Park ( Canada's answer to Woodstock). A friend and I decided to sneak in around the Moss Corner part of the track. We thought we were lost for a bit. When we saw a motorcycle going around the track with a nude woman on the back, we knew we were in the right place.


----------



## DaddyDog

Dick Van **** has a light reading book called Keep Moving. I think that pretty much sums up the secret to longevity. That bugger is 92 now.


----------



## Guest




----------



## cboutilier

Isn't this whole forum senior citizens, with a few exceptions? 

I guess @Chitmo ,@Budda, and myself need our own thread.


----------



## Chitmo

cboutilier said:


> Isn't this whole forum senior citizens, with a few exceptions?
> 
> I guess @Chitmo ,@Budda, and myself need our own thread.


I only call bitter old fucks that whine about everything and can't adapt to changes in the world seniors. Anyone else that's experienced many years in this planet but not become a prick is just wise


----------



## cboutilier

Chitmo said:


> I only call bitter old fucks that whine about everything and can't adapt to changes in the world seniors. Anyone else that's experienced many years in this planet but not become a prick is just wise


Get off my lawn


----------



## Chitmo

cboutilier said:


> Get off my lawn


Well... in my defense I just put down new sod!


----------



## vadsy

cboutilier said:


> Isn't this whole forum senior citizens, with a few exceptions?
> 
> I guess @Chitmo ,@Budda, and myself need our own thread.


pretty much everyone, the few kids still taking in the 'she stole my pills' rants everyday are around but most have left for greener gear pastures, heck even the sensible olds folks have ditched and popped up elsewhere because they can't take another '@ GC Admin the sky is falling' thread or 'the world isn't what it used to be back in my day' thread


----------



## vadsy

Chitmo said:


> I only call bitter old fucks that whine about everything and can't adapt to changes in the world seniors. Anyone else that's experienced many years in this planet but not become a prick is just wise


it seems that ALL the threads these days are whine threads


----------



## Guitar101

DaddyDog said:


> I was surprised to learn (via my same age sister-in-law) that 55 qualifies you for a seniors' discount at Shopper's Drug Mart. When October comes, I've got a BIG shopping list


Better check your prices (that's what seniors do). I've found Shoppers is more expensive than pretty well anywhere else.


----------



## Daniel Grenier

Guitar101 said:


> Better check your prices (that's what seniors do). I've found Shoppers is more expensive than pretty well anywhere else.


Maybe but we money pinching seniors only shop there on Thursdays as we get 20% off. Tuesdays we go to Rexall for another 20.


----------



## Daniel Grenier

More on Seniors discounts. 

Rona offers 10% off on the first Tuesday of the month and that’s for 50+, no less (that’s hardly senior territory but good for them). There’s also an extra 10% off for us Veterans. Not bad! Same for Marks.


----------



## Daniel Grenier

On the retirement topic;

So how long did it take for you to get into this whole no-more-work thing? 
For me, it took a good while. The first 2, 3 minutes were hard but it’s been clear sailing since. I retired 3 years ago this month after working 47 straight years (26+ in the Army and 20+ in Hi Tech). 

I was 64 when I quit. The one and only thing I regret is not having retired a lot sooner. I don’t miss the rat race one little bit. I did my share. Somebody else’s turn now.

You?


----------



## Guest

Retired a year and a half now.
The warehouse that I worked at shut down.
Looked at my savings/investments and chose not to work anymore.
My avatar says it all.


----------



## High/Deaf

No one ever laid on their death bed and said "damn, I wish I woulda worked 2 more weeks".


----------



## cboutilier

High/Deaf said:


> No one ever laid on their death bed and said "damn, I wish I woulda worked 2 more weeks".


Depends on the job. I once worked as a courtside announcer for a university women's volleyball team.


----------



## marcos

Already 10 years for me (55 at the time) I loved my work at the hospital helping chronic and palliative care patients. I retired with my wife in order to take care of my sister who was very ill. Dont regret it at all. If you are fortunate enough to have health and a good pension, why not leave room for the younger crowd.


----------



## High/Deaf

cboutilier said:


> Depends on the job. I once worked as a courtside announcer for a university women's volleyball team.


True dat.

There are a few outliers. Hugh Hefner, f'rinstance. I think entrepreneurs will fall into this category. Their work is their life - it is how they define themselves. The rest of us 'slave labourers'? Not so much.


----------



## mhammer

The general trend is that professional folks in the "knowledge work" sector tend to nominally retire from their _primary_ employment a little earlier than others, but remain in the labour force for a while, often well into their 70's. In contrast, those whose work involves the sweat of their brow tend to retire a little later, and once they do so, they're gone and never look back. There seem to be a number of reasons for this.

First, such work is much less reliant on physical robustness. You can need a walker and still do consulting. Many of those engaged in blue collar work will stick it out until they physically can't anymore, such that post-retirement life precludes doing any more of what you used to do, even part-time.
Second, the opportunities for employment as a consultant or contractor are more abundant than if one needs to have an ongoing job with an employer.
Third, many people find this sort of work engaging and challenging in a good way, since it is often presented as an intellectual challenge, rather than as "Here, do _this_".
Fourth, once someone has made a good living in such fields, it can be a big drop in standard of living if obliged to subsist on savings, pension, and investment returns. Part-time work fills in the financial gap for many, providing travel money, and a softer cushion to land on.
Fifth, a lot of people enjoy their work, the cameraderie, the sense of a routine or schedule one can look forward to. Once fully retired, there are no more "weekends", and Friday night loses its magic.

Again, this is not uniform across all those in the knowledge-work area, but is a more frequent occurrence that social statisticians have noted.


----------



## mhammer

One of the more interesting theories of successful retirement pitches the idea of "cognitive complexity". The basic premise is that the broader one's identity portfolio, the easier it is to walk away from the world of work. Or rather the easier it is to walk away and adjust well. If a person has this, that, and the other side to them, then there is still plenty of "them" left when they aren't the person doing THAT job anymore.

The same can be said for pretty much anything a person might have invested too much of themselves in. Someone whose life revolved around a relationship would be stressed by not having that relationship anymore, whether by death or breakup. A person who had spent their life involved with a property, be it a grand house or farm or even a garden, would be stressed and "floating" if they were suddenly ripped away from it for some reason. Pro athletes whose sport career suddenly vanishes, following a severe injury, or members of the military that can no longer serve due to disability, have a tough time coping with that loss of their primary identity.

In contrast, if one has not only that primary identity, but many other sides/facets to their life, be it hobbies, projects, religious affiliation, immediate and extended family, community involvement, etc., they generally whether such transitions better. Cognitive complexity is said to "buffer" the stress of retirement and similar major role changes.

Thirty-five years back, I was at a psychological conference with a fellow grad student who was from Mali. We were waiting for a room to empty out from the previous session, so I made some small talk to pass the time. "What does your father do?", I asked. He shrugged as if to say "nothing". "So, is he retired?" "No". "Is he unemployed, looking for work?" "No". "Is he disabled and unable to work?" "No". I had run out of boxes to check off, and was stumped. It was hard for me to imagine any other sort of status a person of his father's age might have.

He told me that, back home in Mali, when the children are old enough, the father becomes the sort of CEO/CFO of the extended family, and manages the collective resources of the adult children, until such time as they are too frail or otherwise unable to do so. Not "retired", not working for anyone, not unemployed, but assuming a practical role and status accorded to older adults.

We have a fairly narrow view of what later life could or should be in North America. There are other options.


----------



## Robert1950

I worked as a case manager in social services for a nonprofit charitable organization. So there wasn't such a big drop in my standard of living when I retired. At least it was challenging and involved a tonne of problem solving. And definitely NOT boring.


----------



## mhammer

Robert1950 said:


> I worked as a case manager in social services for a nonprofit charitable organization. So there wasn't such a big drop in my standard of living when I retired. At least it was challenging and involved a tonne of problem solving. And definitely NOT boring.


The five factors I noted do not apply equally to all. For instance, someone who is a football, hockey, soccer, rugby, or basketball referee is in many respects a skilled knowledge worker, having to know the rules inside and out, and recognize in an instant when they are being broken. But at the same time, applying their knowledge still requires physical movement, such that you don't see any refs coming back in their 70's for part-time gigs.


----------



## Robert1950

vadsy said:


> pretty much everyone, the few kids still taking in the 'she stole my pills' rants everyday are around but most have left for greener gear pastures, heck even the sensible olds folks have ditched and popped up elsewhere because they can't take another '@ GC Admin the sky is falling' thread or 'the world isn't what it used to be back in my day' thread


Here's a idea. A list of fogey stereotypes. This is good start.


----------



## vadsy

Robert1950 said:


> Here's a idea. A list of fogey stereotypes. This is good start.


I think it would fitting if you came up with more, remember to stick to the theme


----------



## davetcan

Is there really more than one?


----------



## Guest




----------



## davetcan




----------



## Robert1950

vadsy said:


> I think it would fitting if you came up with more, remember to stick to the theme


OK.


----------



## butterknucket

davetcan said:


>


You could also make the argument that one day you wake up and realize how pointless it is to always have the latest 'thing.'


----------



## davetcan

butterknucket said:


> You could also make the argument that one day you wake up and realize how pointless it is to always have the latest 'thing.'


And expensive.


----------



## butterknucket

davetcan said:


> And expensive.


That's what I meant lol.


----------



## Robert1950

If I had to apply a saying, or three, to being 65+. The first one would be "I DON'T GIVE A RAT'S ASS!!"


----------



## Diablo

Just a question: Are you the folks that marketers think the Trivago guy is appealing to?


----------



## greco

butterknucket said:


> ...how pointless it is to always have _the latest 'thing.'_


Does getting new (or used) music gear count as " the latest 'thing' "?


----------



## vadsy

Robert1950 said:


> If I had to apply a saying, or three, to being 65+. The first one would be "I DON'T GIVE A RAT'S ASS!!"


 That’s the kind of gumption that won the war!


----------



## Mooh

mhammer said:


> Turned 66 last week. Retired, but still waiting to claim CPP. I am owed something in the 5-figure range from my former employer, but the "Phoenix fiasco" is holding it up for over 9 months now... And any grouchiness is not at all relegated/confined to those with grey hair.


Happy belated!

Phoenix! Oh man, my condolences. My kid was only peripherally affected, but the horror stories are rife. We were very concerned that she'd be back on the family dole but somehow she and we got lucky.

I have grey hair, the bride calls it white, and sincerely try not to be grouchy, but you better not cross me or I'll...I'll...

You know what's fun? Getting children to guess how old we are. Most haven't a clue.


----------



## butterknucket

greco said:


> Does getting new (or used) music gear count as " the latest 'thing' "?


Not necessarily, but it can.


----------



## mhammer

Thanks, Mooh. At least I haven't gone unpaid, like some folks, or been overpaid and then asked to pay back more than is required, like others. My pension has been received in good order. The only way I've been affected by Phoenix, that I know of, is in the delay in receiving two settlements I should have received by now. They were _supposed_ to have been dished out at end of fiscal, which was March 31. So far, 3-1/2 months late, which hasn't reached a crisis point yet. The motto of the federal public service is "Hurry up and wait!"

My former coworkers are responsible for generating important federal workforce statistics, which are dependent on and derived from...the master payfile. The numbers used to be produced quarterly for the use of people in HR, or reporting to parliamentary committee, like Operations and Estimates. So if an MP wanted to know how much hiring had occurred since a particular date, what percent of public servants would be eligible for retirement at some point, how many people had left the PS voluntarily for reasons other than retirement, firing, or death, what the promotion rate of women was compared to men, or how much "poaching" of managers was going on between departments, the numbers would be available. They have not been able to produce those statistics with much certainty since early 2016, because the accuracy and completeness of that payfile is in question. 

As for guessing how old someone is, I learned my lesson during my doctoral work. We had a steady stream of seniors coming into the lab; basically folks from their late 50's up into their late 80's. After a certain point, I just gave up, there are folks who've led hard lives and look 30 years older than their driver's license says, and folks in their late 70's who don't look a day older than 50.


----------



## leftysg

Just a couple somewhat related questions.
Does L&M offer a seniors discount?
Does anyone know how Elliot Lake Ontario become a senior's hub? Is it a ghost town in winter (snowbirds gone south)? Never been there but I'm just curious. It's so far from family that I could never consider living there.


----------



## mhammer

leftysg said:


> Does anyone know how Elliot Lake Ontario become a senior's hub? Is it a ghost town in winter (snowbirds gone south)? Never been there but I'm just curious. It's so far from family that I could never consider living there.


That is an *excellent* question. One usually conceives of a "retirement community" as having some sort of special climatic qualities, like being warm or being dry. Alternatively, it might be near certain amenities like a healthy assortment of golf courses.

So, I looked up this site: https://retireelliotlake.com/ and the answer seems to be right up front: 
*In Elliot Lake, your dollar goes further.*
*Offering the most affordable retirement lifestyle in Ontario, with rents from as little as $517.00 per month you can afford to do the things you have always wanted to, in your retirement.*

Halfway between Sault St. Marie and Sudbury, there is a reasonable-sized local population to draw from. And there are enough lakes in that area that I imagine someone could get waterfront property (always a pleaser in retirement) for a decent price. And, once there is enough of a critical mass of any particular demographic sector, be it ethnic, linguistic, religious, or age-group, the group-relevant services tend to follow.

I guess one should think of it as the *affordable* Muskoka.


----------



## greco

Elliot Lake was a mining town in the past. My parents took us (my brother and I) there in about 1960 or so during a vacation.

From WiKi: The city was established as a planned community *for the mining industry in 1955 after the discovery of uranium in the area*, and named after the small lake on its northern edge. By the late 1950s, its population had grown to about 25,000.[2] It was originally incorporated as an improvement district. Geologist Franc Joubin and American financier Joseph Hirshhorn were instrumental in its founding. The principal mining companies were Denison Mines and Rio Algom. The population has varied with several boom-and-bust cycles from the 1950s to the 1990s, from a high of over 26,000 to a low of about 6,600.

In 1959, the United States declared that it would buy no more uranium from Canada after 1962. During the 1970s, federal plans for CANDU Reactors and Ontario Hydro's interest in atomic energy led the town, anticipating a population of 30,000, to expand again. *However, by the early 1990s depleted reserves and low prices caused the last mines in the area to close.*

*Elliot Lake was incorporated as a city in 1990. In the years since, the city looked elsewhere for its survival, finding some success promoting itself as a retirement community[2] and tourist destination. *In the late 2000s, mineral exploration began taking place in the area, with at least one new mine under preliminary development by start-up miner Pele Mountain Resources.[3]


----------



## Diablo

leftysg said:


> Just a couple somewhat related questions.
> Does L&M offer a seniors discount?
> Does anyone know how Elliot Lake Ontario become a senior's hub? Is it a ghost town in winter (snowbirds gone south)? Never been there but I'm just curious. It's so far from family that I could never consider living there.


It’s cheap. Retireees can sell their homes and live cheaply there on the equity in their golden years.


----------



## Guest

What about the harsh winters and the black flies/mosquitoes that'll fly away with your grandkids if they visit?


----------



## Diablo

laristotle said:


> What about the harsh winters and the black flies/mosquitoes that'll fly away with your grandkids if they visit?


Everybody has their price.


----------



## Daniel Grenier

And what about this, Seniors and Retirees. 

How many grandchildren do you have and what’s your take on ‘em? Blessing? Nuisance? Money pit? The only reason why you even had kids in the first place?

Me? Blessing! 5 of them and #6 in the oven. 5 boys (including the one currently cooking) and 1 feisty 2 year old girl. The oldest boy (10) actually plays a decent ukulele (I hate ukuleles but he doesn’t know that). He has also shown an interest in guitars. Alleluia! Finally! Someone I can pass all them guitars to!


----------



## boyscout

At the suggestion of @Diablo I'm linking here in the senior's thread the recent thread about an email blackmail scam that's active now.

He's too young to read this seniors' thread so he doesn't know how smart we all are  but just in case anyone here doesn't know about it...

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php...wn-scam-you-may-be-getting-this-email.223120/

EDIT: Wait a minute... I've just seen that he IS reading here. Hey, get the hell off our lawn!


----------



## Diablo

Thanks @boyscout for calling me young...even though calling me young may be construed as indicative of an advanced form of senility, i'll take any compliment I can get  be warned, if you next call me slender, the men in white coats may come for you.


----------



## Adcandour

Liverspots. Gross.

This thread is benGAY.

Agism is real.

This whole f'n forum is for seniors. Wtf?

I'm retiring from life at 55. I will be happily hanging from a door with my grey-pubed dick in my hand. I pray that if the carpet is dry, rigamortis hasn't set in and my wife can finish me off. If she's already passed, my son's wife will have to help.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

adcandour said:


> Liverspots. Gross.
> 
> This thread is benGAY.
> 
> Agism is real.
> 
> This whole f'n forum is for seniors. Wtf?
> 
> I'm retiring from life at 55. I will be happily hanging from a door with my grey-pubed dick in my hand. I pray that if the carpet is dry, rigamortis hasn't set it and my wife can finish me off. If she's already passed, my son's wife will have to help.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


ok, lets break for lunch...


----------



## boyscout

adcandour said:


> Liverspots. Gross.
> 
> This thread is benGAY.
> 
> Agism is real.
> 
> This whole f'n forum is for seniors. Wtf?
> 
> I'm retiring from life at 55. I will be happily hanging from a door with my grey-pubed dick in my hand. I pray that if the carpet is dry, rigamortis hasn't set it and my wife can finish me off. If she's already passed, my son's wife will have to help.


Proof that youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## vadsy

boyscout said:


> Proof that youth is wasted on the young.


lulz or possibly a sensible chuckle


----------



## J-75

Many/ (any) here north of 70?


----------



## butterknucket

Here's some eye candy for you fellers.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> Here's some eye candy for you fellers.


this is @Frenchy99 type of girl, he was going on and on about Phyllis Diller, she's got that vibe for sure


----------



## davetcan

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## vadsy

davetcan said:


> Decisions, decisions.


are you having a tough time, Dave?


----------



## Diablo

Muthanuckas in here trolling the seniors....


----------



## davetcan

vadsy said:


> are you having a tough time, Dave?


Hold on, I'm busy at the moment .............


----------



## High/Deaf

That's what senior women look like, not what senior men chase. This is how senior guitar players roll (I wish ....... ):


----------



## Diablo

High/Deaf said:


> That's what senior women look like, not what senior men chase. This is how senior MILLIONAIRES roll (I wish ....... ):


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Wardo

High/Deaf said:


> That's what senior women look like, not what senior men chase. This is how senior guitar players roll (I wish ....... ):


That’s just some nice young woman helping him to cross the road.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

1SweetRide said:


> When does one become a senior?


I asked this question at McDonalds in St. Catharines and they said if you tell us you are a senior, you're a senior. I hope people don't take advantage of this.


----------



## mhammer

I suspect that it costs them less to simply accept someone's claim that they are a senior, than whatever litigation might ensue if someone gets asked to provide proof and whatever kid working the counter doesn't accept what the person offers.

Besides, whenever I see geezers in McDonald's, they're usually nursing a coffee for an hour. Same thing with Tim Horton's. Not like McD is losing much business by simply accepting claims of senior discount at face value..


----------



## Steadfastly

mhammer said:


> I suspect that it costs them less to simply accept someone's claim that they are a senior, than whatever litigation might ensue if someone gets asked to provide proof and whatever kid working the counter doesn't accept what the person offers.
> 
> Besides, whenever I see geezers in McDonald's, they're usually nursing a coffee for an hour. Same thing with Tim Horton's. Not like McD is losing much business by simply accepting claims of senior discount at face value..


I am about 99.999999% sure you are right. We must always allow a small margin for error.


----------



## Lola

cboutilier said:


> Isn't this whole forum senior citizens, with a few exceptions?
> 
> I guess @Chitmo ,@Budda, and myself need our own thread.


Hey? Can I join you? Not in the seniors bracket for a bit. 

This is a great thread as I have lol a bunch of times. Entertaining.


----------



## RBlakeney

cboutilier said:


> Isn't this whole forum senior citizens, with a few exceptions?
> 
> I guess @Chitmo ,@Budda, and myself need our own thread.


This is what I was thinking.


----------



## Steadfastly

I did one of those mental tests the other day and though I am 64, my mental age was around 39. I don't know how true that is but I like life a lot younger than my 64 years as many of you, no doubt, do too..Where does that put us?


----------



## Wardo

mhammer said:


> I suspect that it costs them less to simply accept someone's claim that they are a senior, than whatever litigation might ensue if someone gets asked to provide proof and whatever kid working the counter doesn't accept what the person offers.


Yeah, too bad that general damages are capped to about 350K in Canada otherwise that'd be worth a few mil ...lol

Odd how the generals cap never gets mentioned when the government is settling 10 mil claims for terrorists that wouldn't get anywhere near that if it went to trial.


----------



## Wardo

Steadfastly said:


> I did one of those mental tests the other day and though I am 64, my mental age was around 39. I don't know how true that is but I like life a lot younger than my 64 years as many of you, no doubt, do too..Where does that put us?


I'm pushing 60 but I am pleased to have learned nothing and forgotten nothing since I was 18 ... lol


----------



## JBFairthorne

Steadfastly said:


> I did one of those mental tests the other day and though I am 64, my mental age was around 39. I don't know how true that is but I like life a lot younger than my 64 years as many of you, no doubt, do too..Where does that put us?


IQ (intelligence quotient) is defined as mental age divided by chronological age. So by your statement your IQ is 61 (rounded up). Lol.


----------



## greco

JBFairthorne said:


> IQ (intelligence quotient) is defined as mental age divided by chronological age. So by your statement your IQ is 61 (rounded up). Lol.


Computation of IQ is a much, much more complicated and the method of computation of IQ depends on the tests of intelligence used.

Intelligence quotient - Wikipedia


----------



## Guitar101

greco said:


> Computation of IQ is a much, much more complicated and the method of computation of IQ depends on the tests of intelligence used.
> 
> Intelligence quotient - Wikipedia


I refuse to hit this link as it may prove that I'm not as smart as I think I am.


----------



## cboutilier

Steadfastly said:


> I asked this question at McDonalds in St. Catharines and they said if you tell us you are a senior, you're a senior. I hope people don't take advantage of this.


That was my policy when I managed a McDonald's. If you're old enough to admot it, you are. That said, just before I left they had started cracking down on DND discounts.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Steadfastly said:


> I asked this question at McDonalds in St. Catharines and they said if you tell us you are a senior, you're a senior. I hope people don't take advantage of this.


I’m torn. I don’t want to be considered a senior but a discount is a discount lol


----------



## Lola

One of the coolest seniors I know! He’s 70 this year. Love Ozzy!


----------



## Lola

Age shouldn’t define who you are.

I will be 54 in November and quite frankly I don’t give a damn. I have wrinkles, sags and bags but I really love me. I don’t care what anyone thinks of me and that to me is the best part of getting older, the attitude change.

It’s a number so who really cares. I will be more concerned with a number like 80 but for now I am care free.

I have my health so far and without that you are nothing.

I act my age and I don’t. Whatever. I am having I think the best time of my life because it’s all in your attitude that matters.

A lot of my friends are just sitting there slipping into the seniors scene waiting for grandchild, whining about their health or telling me that I am too old to play rock n roll and be in a band. Screw them. They are letting life pass them by. Too bad for them. No dust settling on me ever. You have to keep on moving, grooving and having the best time possible.


----------



## Steadfastly

Guitar101 said:


> I refuse to hit this link as it may prove that I'm not as smart as I think I am.


I tried this one out the other day. Surprisingly, I think it was fairly accurate for me. It doesn't have so much to do with intelligence as it does, outlook.


----------



## Ship of fools

Well the fall baby finally turns that so called magic age and if my parents had told me what it feels like to start to become old I never would have done it. It would n't really be so bad but the big feller well it looks like he has decided that I could handle some more crude in my life and its not that I can't some days are just harder then others ( and that freakin smoke coming from all over including our wonderful Richmond with a bog burn seems it all travels from everywhere to here ).
Any who dang I didn't realize there were so many senior citizens on this forum I knew some were but a little surprised to say the least. Well time for my mid morning nap later you old gaters


----------



## mhammer

Steadfastly said:


> I did one of those mental tests the other day and though I am 64, my mental age was around 39. I don't know how true that is but I like life a lot younger than my 64 years as many of you, no doubt, do too..Where does that put us?


Folks who study intelligence beyond high school will tell you that standard tests are really designed for those under 23 or so, and detect no change in persons older, OTHER than when decline has set in for some physical trauma or disease-related reason. All that gets added to our reasoning capacity as we get older and wiser is simply omitted from such tests/measures. So, the tests are fine for clinical or forensic assessment purposes in adults, but much less useful for understanding what might change with age and accrued experience.

Those who study adult intelligence and reasoning will tell you that there are a number of aspects of how adults think that are more typical of those past their college years than those younger. One is what is referred to as "dialectical reasoning". By this we mean the tendency and ability to frame problems in terms of the balance between two opposing goals or forces. So, the "adult" approach to the problem of "Where should I live?" might be somewhere that strikes a balance between autonomy and security. What makes you comfortable, safe and secure might not permit all the choices you'd like to have. What gives you all the choices you think you'd like might not provide needed security. An older adult would be more likely than a college or high school student to frame the problem in terms of those two mutually-limiting abstract concepts.

Another aspect that changes is the emergence of wisdom. Wisdom can be defined in many ways, depending on the theorist, but is generally understood to consist of more than mere intelligence, and to have a social purpose running through it. One of the more prominent models of wisdom offered looked at conceptions of wisdom across cultures, philosophy, religions, and also inquired of thousands of people whom they would nominate as "wise" from among those they know, and what characteristics led to that judgment.

In common were the following:
- a fairly extensive knowledge about the world in general
- a fairly extensive knowledge of strategies for addressing real-world problems
- a tendency to view problems in a relativistic way (i.e., from multiple perspectives)
- a tendency to consider the context of a problem, and potential future contexts, when generating a solution
- a tendency to acknowledge the limits of their own knowledge and experience, and awareness of the uncertainty of life

None of this is exclusive to older adults. Indeed, young people are likely to nominate peers or persons not too much older than themselves as wise. But wisdom is more likely to be demonstrated in more areas as one gets older. In some respects, wisdom is also reflective of the manner in which personality and temperament are inextricably intertwined with reasoning. Some folks just never wisen up, no matter how long they live, and some show remarkable maturity in their reasoning at an early age.


----------



## greco

"Wonder is the beginning of wisdom" _Socrates_


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> One of the coolest seniors I know! He’s 70 this year. Love Ozzy!


Ian Hunter is 79 this year, and still touring. Here he is, at age 77, rocking as hard as anyone can. I always thought he should be up there with Tom Petty, as a purveyor of solid meat-and-potatoes rock. The way that the initial part of Yamaha is blacked out on his keyboard so that it simply says "AHA" is cute. 

Don Preston, AKA Dr.Moog, and one of the original Mothers of Invention, is still touring with the Grandmothers of Invention, performing the music of Frank Zappa, at the age of 86. Take THAT Ruth Bader Ginsburg! Horn player and fellow MoI alumnus Bunk Gardner is one year younger than Preston. Punk-ass kid.


----------



## Lola




----------



## JBFairthorne

greco said:


> Computation of IQ is a much, much more complicated and the method of computation of IQ depends on the tests of intelligence used.
> 
> Intelligence quotient - Wikipedia


While the tests to determine mental age may be complicated, the article you posted clearly states that IQ is simply mental age divided by chronological age...hence the use of the word quotient.


----------



## greco

JBFairthorne said:


> While the tests to determine mental age may be complicated, the article you posted clearly states that IQ is simply mental age divided by chronological age...hence the use of the word quotient.


_Intelligenzquotient_, his term for a scoring method for intelligence tests at University of Breslau he advocated in a *1912 book.[1] Historically*, IQ is a score obtained by dividing a person's mental age score, obtained by administering an intelligence test, by the person's chronological age, both expressed in terms of years and months.

You missed "*historically*" and "*1912*". Things have changed during the past ~106 years!


----------



## Mooh

Always preferred Mott The Hoople's take on All The Young Dudes. Ian Hunter opened a show once with American Pie and the crowd mercilessly booed him (it seemed, I only heard the bootleg) but that segued into Golden Age Of Rock'n'Roll, much to the crowd's delight.


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> Age shouldn’t define who you are.
> 
> I will be 54 in November and quite frankly I don’t give a damn. I have wrinkles, sags and bags but I really love me. I don’t care what anyone thinks of me and that to me is the best part of getting older, the attitude change.
> 
> I act my age and I don’t. Whatever. I am having I think the best time of my life because it’s all in your attitude that matters.


I always act my age -------- because I think how I act is how someone my age is supposed to. We are the new definition of 'our age'. The past examples are meaningless. 

We are very different than our parents were at our age. As I expect the 20 somethings will be different in their 50s than we are (if they can ever quit whining - what are they so mad about?).


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> I always act my age -------- because I think how I act is how someone my age is supposed to.


Because you “think” that’s how your supposed to act at your age. Is that the key to acting ones age? How is a person your age supposed to act? 

This is a very subjective as well as objective subject. Not everyone thinks like you. Are we talking physical age? 

Because we are over 50 does that mean we should lead the stereotypical life of a fifty something so that we are considered to “act our age”?


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Because you “think” that’s how your supposed to act at your age. Is that the key to acting ones age? How is a person your age supposed to act?
> 
> This is a very subjective as well as objective subject. Not everyone thinks like you.MyAre we talking physical age?
> 
> Because we are over 50 does that mean we should lead the stereotypical life of a fifty something so that we are considered to “act our age”?


My Mom was in her mid-80's and one day she told me she'd be out tobogganing with the kids outside if her physical health would allow it. She was a very young person in an 80 year old body.

My fellow ski instructors that I work with during the week are mostly over 65 with a few in their 70's and are some of the best skiers on the hill and very young at heart with a zeal for life.


----------



## Ship of fools

I am always skeptical about IQ tests because there is always a distance between intelligence and knowledge ( book smart vs street smart ) and when it comes to older brains its not that they have lost capacity in memory or intelligence I believe its just that some things are no longer as important to us as it once was earlier in life.
I was thinking about just how easy it was to use a slide ruler and math was never difficult for me always found numbers to be some what exciting in the ways we could use them for every day things now with the invention of calculators and computers to do all that work for us we have become complacent and lazy about working out solutions and I even remember how the teachers would give me shit for blurting out answers before I did the paper work but then that's how my mind worked then and now I do the paper work ( mostly because I don't want to screw up our tax returns ).
All I can say now is that I don't pay much attention to how I am suppose to act at 65 because I don't want to use my parents as a line for that age ( they say at 65 your are old and ready for the grave ) shit even being as sick as I am not ready for a grave yet so I do what feels good doing and some have commented and suggested I act my age and I reply I am acting my age its an age for the living and I am trying to stay here as long as I can and what is it that they say oh yeah " if it feels good do it " right fucking on to those who agree and for those that don't what makes you shit in the morning
Having scored very high on my IQ tests they say I should have amounted to much more but I say to them I am very fucking happy where I am 65 and still alive with 3 kids 4 grand kids and a wife that still tolerates my stupidity who could ask for anything more.
and still a Ship Of Fools


----------



## mhammer

JBFairthorne said:


> While the tests to determine mental age may be complicated, the article you posted clearly states that IQ is simply mental age divided by chronological age...hence the use of the word quotient.


The difficulty with that definition/calculation is that a person can show no decline in test performance but still show a declining IQ. That's precisely why I've made a point about such tests being primarily targeted towards individuals of school age, and the competencies relevant to that period of life, disregarding whatever else adults might show increments of as they mature. As a consequence of that quantitative conundrum, the solution arrived at, many years ago, is use of a "deviation IQ" , summarized reasonably well here: History of Intelligence Testings & Ways of Calculating IQ


----------



## Ship of fools

That's like saying IQ verse EQ and what a huge difference between the two.


----------



## mhammer

Ship of fools said:


> I am always skeptical about IQ tests because there is always a distance between intelligence and knowledge ( book smart vs street smart ) and when it comes to older brains its not that they have lost capacity in memory or intelligence I believe its just that some things are no longer as important to us as it once was earlier in life.
> I was thinking about just how easy it was to use a slide ruler and math was never difficult for me always found numbers to be some what exciting in the ways we could use them for every day things now with the invention of calculators and computers to do all that work for us we have become complacent and lazy about working out solutions and I even remember how the teachers would give me shit for blurting out answers before I did the paper work but then that's how my mind worked then and now I do the paper work ( mostly because I don't want to screw up our tax returns ).
> All I can say now is that I don't pay much attention to how I am suppose to act at 65 because I don't want to use my parents as a line for that age ( they say at 65 your are old and ready for the grave ) shit even being as sick as I am not ready for a grave yet so I do what feels good doing and some have commented and suggested I act my age and I reply I am acting my age its an age for the living and I am trying to stay here as long as I can and what is it that they say oh yeah " if it feels good do it " right fucking on to those who agree and for those that don't what makes you shit in the morning
> Having scored very high on my IQ tests they say I should have amounted to much more but I say to them I am very fucking happy where I am 65 and still alive with 3 kids 4 grand kids and a wife that still tolerates my stupidity who could ask for anything more.
> and still a Ship Of Fools


If one is trained in the administration and interpretation of intelligence tests, one recognizes that they can be very useful for a variety of purposes. What they are certainly not developed for, however, is assessing practical intelligence, or "street smarts". Nor are they geared towards identifying wisdom. Screwdrivers can be used for applying peanut-butter to toast, but they do a lousy job, because that's not what they were made for. Doesn't mean they do a bad job at what they were designed for. Same goes for measures of intelligence referred to as "psychometric intelligence".

One of the things you can often see with such tests, if you look closely enough and then take a few steps back, is how people go about approaching problems. I recall well one young girl I was testing (now a woman well into her 40's) that would get frustrated when doing the block-assembly task (reproducing a pattern shown on paper, using a set of 6-sided blocks with different colours on different sides). Rather than keep track of where she got things right and then went astray, she would take the whole thing apart and begin from scratch. That would add significantly to her time, and the task was scored in terms of both time and accuracy, so she scored poorly.

In many ways, performance on such tests can be a measure of personality as much as intelligence. As you might imagine, when we begin to look at those aspects of reasoning and problem-solving that show improvements across adulthood, personality and thinking become increasingly intertwined in many ways. For instance, we see connections between measures of wisdom and the personality dimensions described as "openness to experience", "agreeableness", and "conscientiousness". One of the interesting questions that comes out of that is whether personality dimensions might play a role in maintaining cognitive competence. For instance, presuming that the "use it or lose it" hypothesis is true (and there isn't much compelling evidence that it is), would those who show greater openness to new experience be more likely to challenge themselves on a more regular basis (rather than stick rigidly to known routine), and so maintain their cognitive functioning longer in spite of age?


----------



## Ship of fools

and that where her EQ didn't measure up to IQ my grand son has problems similar and with time and patients sometimes they can be directed into looking at it differently and approaching it as not a test of their mental capacity but gearing it to look more like a game and this seems to give him a very different approach to the problem. I always think that sometimes the parents can change a child's way of thinking to achieve positive results but it must start early.


----------



## Chris Shea

First time on this thread.

At 70, I'm still in a gigging rock band and I do solo gigs in retirement homes (which are much more upbeat than you might think if you've never done one). Reading about guys like Ian Hunter still touring at 79 (and others into their 80's) tells me that I can probably keep going as long as I'm up to it. Being your own roadie is one of the hardest parts. Been doing a lot of stuff to take care of my health / fitness over the past while and that's important. I enjoyed reading this thread. Haven't found much else out there aimed at older musicians.


----------



## mhammer

We do see trends in the type of language and situations parents introduce to young children and their later development of things like social perspective-taking. That is, the capacity to take another's perspective; not just in terms of empathy, but also what they might be thinking or aware of.


----------



## mhammer

Chris Shea said:


> First time on this thread.
> 
> At 70, I'm still in a gigging rock band and I do solo gigs in retirement homes (which are much more upbeat than you might think if you've never done one). Reading about guys like Ian Hunter still touring at 79 (and others into their 80's) tells me that I can probably keep going as long as I'm up to it. Being your own roadie is one of the hardest parts. Been doing a lot of stuff to take care of my health / fitness over the past while and that's important. I enjoyed reading this thread. Haven't found much else out there aimed at older musicians.


If Hunter et al can still be knocking it out at 79, then there are age peers as well, who grew up (and maybe even conceived the kids that gave them grandchildren on that stuff) with that music. So why _shouldn'_t they like it, even if they've decided to live somewhere that does the laundry and cooking for them?


----------



## greco

Canada's Best Places to Retire 2018: Top 100 Cities - MoneySense

Canada's Top 25 Best Places to Live in 2018 - MoneySense


----------



## mhammer

When I was doing my doctoral work in Victoria, one of the stories I would frequently hear from the retiree volunteers we'd get into the lab ran something like this: "_We dug the car out of a snowbank to get to the airport, and when we got here, the friends we came to visit were mowing their grass for the second time that year. We thought about it, and considered that, since we had to fly to visit the kids and grandchildren in Dallas and Halifax anyway, why were we putting up with living in Scarborough? Why not live here? So we put an offer on a place, went back home and sold our bungalow for a little more than what our home/condo here cost, and we've been here ever since_."

At that time, Victoria was roughly 19% retirees, earning it the moniker of "the home of the newly-wed and nearly-dead". Of course, that was in '85-87, before the influx of people who discovered Victoria and Vancouver Island during Expo 86 drove the housing prices skyward, and the housing availability downward. In those days, you actually _could_ buy a gorgeous Tudor-style home in a nice neighbourhood for less than a 4-bedroom bungalow in Scarborough or Pointe-Claire. Not any more.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Ship of fools

I just watched Neil Diamond perform for the fire fighters and retirement homes are full of people who grew up in the rock and roll age so its not like they like to listen to elevator music or Musax something about take those old records off the shelf I might listen to them by myself todays music aint got no soul I like that old rock and roll.
Todays child is not like in our time over sheltered or simplified and tabletized with video games and computers they don't understand what its like really outside of their homes and of course feel that they are entitled to everything that we have worked so hard to achieve and of course they get frustrated and angry.
I see a great example where my wife works she has hospital positions that go out and when a full time position comes up almost all of her casual employee's will not apply for them go figure salary roughly$22.00/hour X's 37.5 /wk benefits are great 3 weeks holiday to start 1 1/2 sick days per month which can build over time but they would rather just live with mommy and daddy and stay in the basement. I left home at 14 and went back for schooling because I just knew.


----------



## mhammer

Ship of fools said:


> I just watched Neil Diamond perform for the fire fighters and retirement homes are full of people who grew up in the rock and roll age so its not like they like to listen to elevator music or Musax something about take those old records off the shelf I might listen to them by myself todays music aint got no soul I like that old rock and roll.


To be fair, there was a time when the music of our parents and grandparents was qualitatively different than what we listened to. As a teen, my mom 's "pop" music was leagues apart from the Beatles and Stones, and my grandmother's music was Russ Columbo and Rudy Vallee. But if your parents or grandparents were teens during any decade after 1955 or so, the gulf between what they rocked out to, and what you rock out to, is considerably less than the gulf between my mom, grandmother, and I.

I shouldn't overstate the case too much, since the gap between, say, Buddy Holly and Cardi B can be as big as between The Beatles and Russ Columbo. But there are more strands in common between the rockabilly of the mid-to-late 50's and much of what we hear today. And certainly there is much music produced in the mid-to-late 60's which, if you weren't already familiar with the tunes or artists, you'd be hard-pressed to easily identify what decade it's from.

So the idea that one could play rock for a retirement residence isn't that far-fetched. On the other hand....


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

Ship of fools said:


> I was thinking about just how easy it was to use a slide ruler and math was never difficult for me always found numbers to be some what exciting in the ways we could use them for every day things* now with the invention of calculators and computers to do all that work for us* we have become complacent and lazy about working out solutions and I even remember how the teachers would give me shit for blurting out answers before I did the paper work but then that's how my mind worked then and now I do the paper work ( mostly because I don't want to screw up our tax returns ).
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Hooray! I am not a lover of math. I don't mind simple arithmetic and can do it in my head but once it gets beyond that, I lose interest and find it wearisome. My brain works on the literary side of things rather than the math.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> Because you “think” that’s how your supposed to act at your age. Is that the key to acting ones age? How is a person your age supposed to act?
> 
> This is a very subjective as well as objective subject. Not everyone thinks like you. Are we talking physical age?
> 
> Because we are over 50 does that mean we should lead the stereotypical life of a fifty something so that we are considered to “act our age”?


You keep that attitude Lola. Your only 14 years younger than I am am and if I play my cards right, we may end up in the same old folks home. I'll be looking for lead guitar player for Friday night dances at the home and with your attitude for life, you would fit in nicely.


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> You keep that attitude Lola. Your only 14 years younger than I am am and if I play my cards right, we may end up in the same old folks home. I'll be looking for lead guitar player for Friday night dances at the home and with your attitude for life, you would fit in nicely.


Hell no. Never going to be placed in a “home”. I will be jumping off a bridge before then.

I look at all my friends that are my age and actually it’s quite disgusting. The majority of them are fat(getting fatter), sedentary sloths and act like they’re 80. They’re greatest joys in life are eating, partying and grandchildren. I get the grandchildren but I have my new puppy. Just as much fun and 1/2 the work. These ppl don’t exercise, eat all the wrong kinds of food and have no other interests in life. OMG they talk about their health issues. If they got off their fat, lazy asses and did something they might not have as many health issues as they do. Their lifestyles make me cringe. I have nothing in common with them anymore. I can’t be bothered with them.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> Hell no. Never going to be placed in a “home”. I will be jumping off a bridge before then.
> 
> I look at all my friends that are my age and actually it’s quite disgusting. The majority of them are fat(getting fatter), sedentary sloths and act like they’re 80. They’re greatest joys in life are eating, partying and grandchildren. I get the grandchildren but I have my new puppy. Just as much fun and 1/2 the work. These ppl don’t exercise, eat all the wrong kinds of food and have no other interests in life. OMG they talk about their health issues. If they got off their fat, lazy asses and did something they might not have as many health issues as they do. Their lifestyles make me cringe. I have nothing in common with them anymore. I can’t be bothered with them.


Ouch! There are some pretty nice retirement residences out there if you can afford them. Air conditioning, swimming pools, movie theaters but their not cheap. If we can get paid for the Friday night dances, that could help supplement our income or I could put a tip jar on my piano. Too early to think about that now. We'll rethink it 20 years from today. I'll put it on my calendar.


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> Ouch! There are some pretty nice retirement residences out there if you can afford them. Air conditioning, swimming pools, movie theaters but their not cheap. If we can get paid for the Friday night dances, that could help supplement our income or I could put a tip jar on my piano. Too early to think about that now. We'll rethink it 20 years from today. I'll put it on my calendar.


My dear departed MIL was in a 10k/month “home” which was gorgeous btw. The amenities were incredible. She had dementia and wasn’t even aware of her surroundings. We were more worried about her care. I would rather not be a part of this planet if I had to go into a home no matter what. Rather get hit by a bus and die quick.


----------



## mhammer

I think a great many people have distorted views of what retirement complexes are and narrow notions of the range of possibilities. I'm not yet at that point, but I can understand when people ask: "Do I really want to be burdened with laundry, shopping for groceries, mowing the grass, installing windows, cooking, washing dishes, etc., when there are other things I'd rather be doing with my time? Do I really want to be surrounded with noisy families, guys gunning their engines, people who don't clean up their garbage, etc.? Would I rather squander my limited stamina on that stuff, or on what I enjoy?"

One can understand the appeal of an apartment in a building where none of that stuff has to be contended with. Now, whether a person wishes to use that freedom to live a more interesting life, versus sitting in front of the TV, is a whole other thing, as is whether they make the decision to enjoy it at a point in their life when they actually CAN enjoy it, versus putting it off for so long, out of underinformed fear, that they only finally make the move when their health is failing and the move is physically overwhelming. Too many folks avoid making the choice by seeing it through the lens of _*limits*_, as opposed to looking at it through the lens of a potential support for their personal life priorities.


----------



## Ship of fools

The cost of living in a retirement home can be outrageous assisted living is not cheap out here I remember my mothers place was just under $4000/month and if she wanted to go out on field trips extra a glass of wine extra and so forth on other things so better have a great pension.


----------



## allthumbs56

mhammer said:


> The general trend is that professional folks in the "knowledge work" sector tend to nominally retire from their _primary_ employment a little earlier than others, but remain in the labour force for a while, often well into their 70's. In contrast, those whose work involves the sweat of their brow tend to retire a little later, and once they do so, they're gone and never look back. There seem to be a number of reasons for this.
> 
> First, such work is much less reliant on physical robustness. You can need a walker and still do consulting. Many of those engaged in blue collar work will stick it out until they physically can't anymore, such that post-retirement life precludes doing any more of what you used to do, even part-time.
> Second, the opportunities for employment as a consultant or contractor are more abundant than if one needs to have an ongoing job with an employer.
> Third, many people find this sort of work engaging and challenging in a good way, since it is often presented as an intellectual challenge, rather than as "Here, do _this_".
> Fourth, once someone has made a good living in such fields, it can be a big drop in standard of living if obliged to subsist on savings, pension, and investment returns. Part-time work fills in the financial gap for many, providing travel money, and a softer cushion to land on.
> Fifth, a lot of people enjoy their work, the cameraderie, the sense of a routine or schedule one can look forward to. Once fully retired, there are no more "weekends", and Friday night loses its magic.
> 
> Again, this is not uniform across all those in the knowledge-work area, but is a more frequent occurrence that social statisticians have noted.


I don't think those statements are limited to your field. Just about everybody I know that has retired tends to keep their hand in something unless their health is beat. I'll do the same - I'll reduce what I do and who I do it for, but I won't stop doing what I do and I won't stop gigging in some way, shape or form .............. unless I get tired of it - and then it's gone.


----------



## allthumbs56

Mooh said:


> You know what's fun? Getting children to guess how old we are. Most haven't a clue.


Because from their perspective, *anyone* over 25 is a geezer.


----------



## Lola

Screwed up! Forgot what I wanted to say. Lol


----------



## Robert1950

Point in favour of Edmonton. Vacancy rate is 6.2%


----------



## Lola

Robert1950 said:


> Point in favour of Edmonton. Vacancy rate is 6.2%


Robert is that you in your avatar?


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Robert is that you in your avatar?


Slartibartfast. lol.


----------



## Robert1950

Lola said:


> Robert is that you in your avatar?


What @laristotle sez. 

Cut the hair, trim the beard and add weight to the face and it is close enough


----------



## Lola

We should rename this thread “*Gray expectations.”

Lol*


----------



## High/Deaf

I expect that everyone in the extended care home I move into will be hard of hearing. 

If not, they soon will be. Because I plan on bringing a 'big glass, big iron' 100 watt full stack. Haven't been able to use one anywhere in decades. I'm assuming that's where they're all ending up.


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> I expect that everyone in the extended care home I move into will be hard of hearing.
> 
> If not, they soon will be. Because I plan on bringing a 'big glass, big iron' 100 watt full stack. Haven't been able to use one anywhere in decades. I'm assuming that's where they're all ending up.


ROTFLMAO! Too funny! Great start to my day!


----------



## mhammer

allthumbs56 said:


> I don't think those statements are limited to your field. Just about everybody I know that has retired tends to keep their hand in something unless their health is beat. I'll do the same - I'll reduce what I do and who I do it for, but I won't stop doing what I do and I won't stop gigging in some way, shape or form .............. unless I get tired of it - and then it's gone.


Well it's not MY field. "Knowledge work" includes people like book-keepers, software folks, teachers, or anyone whose job involves working with information in some fashion. The people who feed sports colour commentators with the statistics they spew out magically fall into that category too.

And, as with anything, the division is not hard and fast. Plenty of knowledge-workers bugger off for good once they reach pensionable age, and plenty of guys continue in construction, whether full or part-time, past 65. But, as a general _group_ pattern, our best data from StatsCan and similar, tells us that people in knowledge-work areas tend to cut the cord from their main job a couple of years earlier, but remain in the labour market a while longer, while people engaged in more physical work stay on the job until their pension benefits max, and then they leave for good. Not all, but proportionately more.

Of course, one can expect such group patterns to shift as a consequence of prevailing economic conditions. So, when the financial crisis of 2008 occurred, and there was the threat to investment income, some folks decided to stick around the workplace longer, until things were sorted out, and the financial viability of retiring became clearer. Then there's stuff like the value of one's home and the market for selling, or moving into somewhere reasonably-priced. Finally, as more employers switch over from defined benefits to something else, we can expect retirement patterns to shift as well.


----------



## Guest

I worked with an old Italian guy who came out of retirement, not for the money.
I asked him, 'Tony, why are you here? You live in Woodbridge on 50 acres and have a productive vineyard back in Italy'.
He told me that 'I got tired of my wife saying 'Tony, do this. Tony, do that'. I say fuck it! I go back to work'.


----------



## Guest




----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


>


I did my doctorate research and dissertation on the general topic of older adults' perceptions of memory decline. When it came time for my oral defense, I led off with a couple of anecdotes very similar to this humorous story, to illustrate the way in which people of different age ranges interpret such memory slips. One of them, as reported in the Globe & Mail, concerned a Nebraska professor who had forgotten that he had borrowed his wife's car that morning (because she had winter tires on and his car didn't). When he came out to the parking lot at the end of the day, he looked for _*his*_ car, and not being able to spot it, assumed it was stolen. He reported it, called his wife to ask for a lift, and in the conversation, seemingly didn't identify the stolen vehicle as HIS car, but probably "_the_ car". When his wife came to pick him up in the vehicle that he had described to police, she was stopped, under the assumption that she was driving the vehicle reported stolen.

The key thing here is that neither the fellow in my anecdote, or the woman in laristotle's cute (and VERY similar) story assumed that they had simply forgotten the circumstances of their arrival. Rather, they assumed that the source of the "missing" car HAD to have been something else. One of the differences between younger and older adults is often the manner in which they interpret their cognitive missteps. Those not in the grey-haired realm are more likely to dismiss such slips, or attribute them to something else, while older adults are more likely to be sensitive to them, and perceive them as "diagnostic".

Of course, none of that stops these things from being funny.


----------



## Ship of fools

Well for la you grey hairs beat you went right to white and I remember in the 60's when we all said you can't trust anybody over 30 now I'm saying you can trust anybody over 90 and Robert we have less then 1% vacancy rate here in the lower mainland to many jobs based in Vancouver and they haven't figured out that taking their business outside of the lower mainland would greatly reduce the rent or lease which can be outrageous in Sq/ft costs ( anywhere from $30/sq/ft to to high for me to figure out ) my friends shop cost him over $12000/month with only 1350 sq/ft.
To be honest here I am glad to be my age its freakin frightening to see what young people are going through at times and I can really understand why so many of them feel that they should earn $30/hr when after all their parents earn more ( not really we just figured out how to stretch that 1 dollar bill ) and I blame the mom's and dad's they were so busy persuing the all mighty dollar instead of being there for the kids. Do you all remember going out in the morning and not coming home till dinner and yep we had our fair share of perverts back then.
Oh and I just remembered that I forget things all the time but because I have somewhat of a routine I know that my bills are paid the groceries are in the fridge and the car is serviced when needed and I don't try to diagnose my slips they are part of everyday life even young folk forget things we just choose to thing about other things which can take away those little things ( unless you are alziemered or any other brain disfunction ) thats another ball game all together.
My wife is always saying you don't need to get up and get dressed I can drive myself and I always tell her do you want me to get senile so a routine is always going to be great help and also allows me the opportunity to go to the beach and enjoy watching the kids and the pretty girls. ah hobbies hey


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guitar101

Wife and I were both booked for our yearly teeth cleaning today (Tuesday) but she backed out because of a headache. I called the office and left a message that she wouldn't be taking her appt but I would. I get a call from the dentist office that our appts were really for tomorrow (Wed - wife's screw up not mine). Ok, nobody's perfect. . . . . I get ready to go and am on my way to town when a light comes on and I realize my appt was tomorrow not today. I think mhammer would call them memory slips but I did catch myself half way to town and did not go into the office which would have been a little embarrassing. I kept going and went and had a nice breakfast in town.


----------



## greco

Guitar101 said:


> I kept going and went and had a nice breakfast in town.


Nice "save" and happy ending.


----------



## Robert1950

Aye???


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Memory slips. Lol we argue sometimes cuz hubby thinks he has told me something when he never told me anything. Then he gets angry because he says I am the forgetful one. Not bloody likely in most instances.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Lol we argue sometimes cuz hubby thinks he has told me something when he never told me anything.


You could really mess him up and say 'yeah, we talked about that, but then you changed your mind and said fuggedaboutit'.


----------



## Ship of fools

Well me and the Mrs stopped arguing when we realized my last little stroke has taken more of me away then I like to admit so she is much more forgiving and thank goodness for smart phones keeps all of my appointments in check with memory warnings to let me know so I don't screw up and it helps that I have decided to drop most of my specialists ( doctors ) they mean well but when you take a combination of different drugs there is no way for them to know what the outcome might be ( especially the newest ones they work great but they don't know all side effects yet ) stopped one of my breathing inhalers and lo and behold my throat problems disappeared no more lost voice or esphogeal spazzing helps to keep food down now, so where was I now of yeah age.
On a side note some poor kid out here got robbed at gun point ( turns out a BB gun but he didn't know ) for I think they said $17.00 so he could save for a ride mower some store has since provided one for him the cops have the guys hat and BB gun now back to the original post.
I know I would like to just die from old age and not from some stupid thing because of DRUG PRescriptions and I know that we had a mad scramble these last few because I din't prepare my life if it finished before I was ready. So lets hope you all had taken care of your wills and such and that all bills are in both names and even insurance on your cars and such what a pain it would be for her if I didn't thank goodness for a great spouse.


----------



## Guest

PressReader.com - Connecting People Through News


----------



## High/Deaf

A couple of weeks ago, on the same night as my band practice, one of the g/f's friends was having a house party. So we decided to go to the party first and then to practice. We show up at the guy's house and he informs us that we are there about 4 weeks too early. Dohhhhh!

So when we actually find out what night the party is, I realize it's the same night as an annual tradition (a local Skynard coverband, The Longrider's, pigroast). So, again, we will go the house party and, if it ain't happening, or again we get the night wrong, we have options. LOL


The best thing about Alzheimer's is you meet new people all the time ..........


----------



## Robert1950

Zzzzz Zzzzz Zzz - Wha?!? Hey!! Get the Hell off my lawn................ wait........... I don't have a lawn.


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> The best thing about Alzheimer's is you meet new people all the time ..........


Lmao!


----------



## mhammer

One of the quirks about memory and aging is that, with so much becoming more and more familiar, we tend to take in less detail, or at least ponder those details we take in less, because we assess all that information as implicitly memorable. Of course the fallibility of the inference that "I've been putting my glasses down for 53 years, now. Why _wouldn't_ I know where I put them?" is wasted on us. The things that have become familiar routines are often the _most_ at risk for misremembering/forgetting, rather than the least. It's an entirely normal aspect of the manner in which humans shift/allocate their limited attentional capacity away from the familiar, and to the unfamiliar/unpredictable, where it is needed. The price we pay for that optimal strategy is that it relies on our assessment of what is familiar or unfamiliar, and that judgment can be problematic.

One of the things that plagues us more with age is "Did I really do it, or did I just _think_ I did it?". So, that could be remembering to shut something off, turn something on, take meds, lock something up, pay a bill, call someone back, etc. The way we differentiate between the "real/true" and imagined is via the details. Things we have actually done will generally have more detail when we think about them. But when we are highly familiar with something, it becomes very easy to imagine details that may well _not_ have happened, but _could_ have. Indeed, there is a body of research on erroneous memory in people with expert knowledge in some area. Give them something to read in their area of expertise, and when you test their memory of it later, they tend to "recall" things that were not actually in the text but were congruent with it. So when we ask ourselves "Did I lock up, or not?", as we get older it becomes that much easier to generate details that are congruent with the act of locking up, decreasing the contrast that might normally occur between real and imagined actions.

In my own case, I have meds I take in the morning and another set I take at suppertime. Every....fricking...day. Been doing it for years. Disruptions in my morning or evening routine ("Mark, can you make an omelet?", "You gotta see this. C'mere.") can result in me not automatically taking the required meds. So if it is a routine I have come to do rather mindlessly, how do I remember if I did or didn't? I have the morning pills in one differently-coloured tray, and the evening in another. When I take the pills, I put the tray they came from on top of the other one, such that I can always rely on position if my recall of whether I did or didn't is too fuzzy to rely on.


----------



## greco

Something that is happening more regularly at our home is that I will say:
_"I told you that I will be out all of Thursday afternoon"
_
Mrs. Greco replies:
_"No, you didn't!"
_
This can also happen in the reverse of the above.
We are very both sure of our statements, and therefore, our (individual) memory.

Drives me nuts.


----------



## Lola

Or... when something that we both use gets misplaced. We blame each other for not putting it back in its place ready for the next person to use. We are both guilty of not remembering where we have put said item and we can’t remember who used it last. Lol


----------



## mhammer

Routine is our undoing.


----------



## Frenchy99

The wife hates watching movies twice ... That being said... I love action movies and the Marvel ones especially... So when one starts, she complains that we've seen it... I don't listen since 10 minutes in the movie, she never seems to remember seeing it if we haven't watched it in the last 3-4 years. She enjoys it like it was the first time watching it !  

Isn't Alzheimer wonderful !


----------



## allthumbs56

greco said:


> Nice "save" and happy ending.


Was it the right town?


----------



## Robert1950

MY BP was 120/90 at my doctor visit this morning.


----------



## High/Deaf

I used to keep a jug of cold water in the fridge. One day I took it out and it was empty so I looked around for someone to blame. Sadly, I lived on my own and it had to be me that emptied it and put it back in the fridge. Damn!

This was in my early 40s. And it's only gotten worse ....................


----------



## leftysg

Lola said:


> Memory slips. Lol we argue sometimes cuz hubby thinks he has told me something when he never told me anything. Then he gets angry because he says I am the forgetful one. Not bloody likely in most instances.


My wife says I suffer from TMS (typical male syndrome): the inability to see the item that should be in the drawer, freezer, or shelf, right where she says it is. Now whenever she asks me to look for something I start to feel performance anxiety kicking in. The only thing that keeps me going is knowing I'm probably not alone. TMS is apparently contagious.


----------



## leftysg

Random thought for this thread...does anyone else see the pop up ad for Acorn stair lifts and if not, what does that say about my viewing habits?


----------



## mhammer

Not me. I'm already "the king of my castle".


----------



## Lola

leftysg said:


> My wife says I suffer from TMS (typical male syndrome): the inability to see the item that should be in the drawer, freezer, or shelf, right where she says it is. Now whenever she asks me to look for something I start to feel performance anxiety kicking in. The only thing that keeps me going is knowing I'm probably not alone. TMS is apparently contagious.


You are not alone. Going into my husband’s man cave in the garage to find a tool with explicit directions as to it’s where abouts. OMG! I said, just draw me a map. He sets me up for failure, I am sure of it.

Sometimes I just want to say, “ screw you” get it yourself.

Sorry to sound so brash but I have had a 12 hour work day and am just getting home now.


----------



## leftysg

Saw a similar clip on the CBC this am. The suit and its modifications are designed to limit the wearer's functionality and promote empathy for the elderly. Perhaps one should be made available in schools to help build the connection between youth and aging. Or those who take advantage of or commit crimes against seniors should have to wear one for a judge decided time period.

[video]


----------



## Lola

leftysg said:


> Saw a similar clip on the CBC this am. The suit and its modifications are designed to limit the wearer's functionality and promote empathy for the elderly. Perhaps one should be made available in schools to help build the connection between youth and aging. Or those who take advantage of or commit crimes against seniors should have to wear one for a judge decided time period.
> 
> [video]


That was a really cool video and it will give ppl a better understanding into the physical decline in ppl’s apparently not so golden years.


----------



## allthumbs56

I keep forgetting to check out this thread


----------



## Guest




----------



## mhammer




----------



## Lola

mhammer said:


>


I like the lyrics part. I don’t think that I would be in good shape if I had to remember the song-lyrics and play at the same time. I can’t syncopate worth a damned. Lol


----------



## Ship of fools

I was going to write something profound and meaningful but made the mistake of reading back back posts here so what were we talking about again oh yeah age and memory and how the two never seem to jive anymore. 
I must say thou there are parts I like being older with knowing I don't have to see the world decline and I don't have to hear about shit that really disturbs me ( mostly ) and I don't have to figure out what to get the grand kids for christmas presents and of course beautiful white hair I think it looks kind of sexy and not having to go to the gym and keep my 19 inch arms or a 52 inch chest or a 32 inch waist line. And best of all I get to wear T-shirts 7 days a week and jeans all the time and shave only when I feel like it or if I'm going out somewhere important ( thats for the wife ).
I am curious as to what my pension and old age will look like just another month and then the real hurt should come and thank goodness we should be debt free in the next several months hurray for the good life maybe.


----------



## Robert1950

Like I said, on Thursday morning, my BP was 120/90. 



Ship of fools said:


> I was going to write something profound and meaningful but made the mistake of reading back back posts here so what were we talking about again oh yeah age and memory and how the two never seem to jive anymore.
> I must say thou there are parts I like being older with knowing I don't have to see the world decline and I don't have to hear about shit that really disturbs me ( mostly ) and I don't have to figure out what to get the grand kids for christmas presents and of course beautiful white hair I think it looks kind of sexy and not having to go to the gym and keep my 19 inch arms or a 52 inch chest or a 32 inch waist line. And best of all I get to wear T-shirts 7 days a week and jeans all the time and shave only when I feel like it or if I'm going out somewhere important ( thats for the wife ).
> I am curious as to what my pension and old age will look like just another month and then the real hurt should come and thank goodness we should be debt free in the next several months hurray for the good life maybe.


----------



## mhammer

One of the things I was surprised to learn during my doctoral studies was that age stereotypes can actually be helpful. If you ask people to assess their own health, self-assessments tend to be pretty ruler-flat from 30's on up, despite the fact that reported health symptoms keep increasing. "How's your health?". "Pretty good. I mean, the usual aches and pains, a bit of X, some Y, and a chunk of Z. But overall I'd say pretty good." The reason for that "pretty good" would seem to be because people compare themselves to others their age, or at least _imagined _others. And if one holds age-stereotypes, those imagined others tend to be the worst-case scenario, such that the calculation is "I'm not as robust as I was, but at least I'm not THAT poor bastard."

Sometimes, the key to happiness is finding things to be grateful about. And stereotypes that frame older adulthood as the absolute shits can provide much to be grateful for...by contrast.

Humans are interesting.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

Oooops. wrong thread. Must be getting old..............


----------



## boyscout

Age and wisdom beats youth and bravado.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029154942353846279


----------



## Ship of fools

Part of getting older is that you sustain greater injuries after a fall my stupid hand is like a catchers mitt today after I went for a little tumble and got to spend 4 1/2 hours in emergency yesterday and shite almighty does it ever hurt ( don't do pain killers outside of a hospital I know but always scared that I might be 1 pill away from being homeless and a junkie ) oh and the rest of the arm well there is going to be a massive bruising on the bicep and its now down and out for some time shite,.


----------



## High/Deaf

Ship of fools said:


> ......and shite almighty does it ever hurt ( don't do pain killers outside of a hospital I know but always scared that I might be 1 pill away from being homeless and a junkie ) .


So you prefer to suffer in pain rather than avail yourself of well-tested tech? Well, it's your choice to go the martyrdom route. 

AFAIK, you can't get addicted to T3's (not a fun high, if you take too much). OTC Ibuprofen is also a very capable pain killer that does double duty in reducing swelling. So it's not only reducing the discomfort, it is healing the damage at the same time. Not all pain killers are 'one step from being a junky'. 

Be glad you don't have severe nausea. There are a dozen effective ways of safely dealing with pain, while nothing will help deal with nausea. That just goes on and on and on ........


----------



## Robert1950

Ibuprofen - a member of the group of Non-Steroidal Anti-inflammatory Drugs (NSAIDs) - long term use side effects can be risk of stomach ulcers and high blood pressure (and cardiac problems related to high BP) Caution when used by the elderly, especially if they are prone to dizziness or have balance problems - it can increase the risk. If Ibuprofen has been taken for some time, it also a good idea to have yearly kidney and liver function tests when you are older.


----------



## Ship of fools

I didnt say I did not do advil need to keep the swelling at bay its narcotic drugs that I do not do outside of a hospital morphine and hydro morh percocet and so on


----------



## jb welder

High/Deaf said:


> nothing will help deal with nausea. That just goes on and on and on ........


CBD


----------



## BSTheTech

Re: How about a random thread for us Retirees and/or Seniors?

I don’t know, I think you grumpy old coots already have enough random threads...^)@#


----------



## boyscout

jb welder said:


> CBD


The non-intoxicating drug extracted from cannabis (or hemp) is getting more attention after the medical marijuana market brought it to many more users in the past few years. People whose bodies haven't responded well to other drugs, or who don't want the debilitating side effects of some other drugs, are sometimes finding relief in CBD. Check it out, ask your doctor.


----------



## Guitar101

BSTheTech said:


> Re: How about a random thread for us Retirees and/or Seniors?
> I don’t know, I think you grumpy old coots already have enough random threads...^)@#


I love this thread and don't mind if you youngsters pop in once in awhile to learn something about life, love, guitars and amps. Were glad we can help.


----------



## jb welder

boyscout said:


> The non-intoxicating drug extracted from cannabis (or hemp) is getting more attention after the medical marijuana market brought it to many more users in the past few years. People whose bodies haven't responded well to other drugs, or who don't want the debilitating side effects of some other drugs, are sometimes finding relief in CBD. Check it out, ask your doctor.


(edit: Agree and you may be interested in the following)
There are a lot of unproven, exaggerated, or even bogus claims about what cannabis and CBD can help with, health-wise.
Nausea is one of the things that is backed up by evidence, thus the use of CBD for fighting nausea in chemo patients:
Myriad of health claims suggest cannabis is a panacea for what ails us. But is it? | National Newswatch


----------



## Guest

Guitar101 said:


> I love this thread and don't mind if you youngsters pop in once in awhile to learn something about life, love, guitars and amps. Were glad we can help.


just stay off the lawn.


----------



## Blind Dog

The truth about Tylenol 3.

Really a bad drug imo. It's (opiate/codeine) capable of tricking the body into _presenting_ symptoms -- so you take more -- possibly the worst drug to take for headaches. Underestimated, it's as addictive as any opiate, and quickly increasing tolerance can exacerbate addiction/abuse issues. 

tylenol 3 addiction - YouTube


----------



## boyscout

jb welder said:


> There are a lot of unproven, exaggerated, or even bogus claims about what cannabis and CBD can help with, health-wise. Nausea is one of the things that is backed up by evidence, thus the use of CBD for fighting nausea in chemo patients:
> Myriad of health claims suggest cannabis is a panacea for what ails us. But is it? | National Newswatch


Not sure why you felt the need to emphasize the less-promising claims about CBD - I certainly didn't claim it was a panacea. However there are increasing indications of efficacy with Canadian products in areas that most doctors haven't considered it for. Neuropathic pain is one mentioned in the article you linked.

A good friend had chronic neck pain for several years, sometimes debilitating. He had done a circuit of different drugs prescribed by his fairly-conventional doctor and they weren't helping much except those that made him dangerous at work. I urged him to try another doctor who would prescribe a cannabis product to try. He now takes a tiny capsule of CBD twice a day and claims *complete* relief.

I know several people who claim much better sleep after taking tiny capsules of THC/CBD at night. They feel little effect from the dose, but they sleep better.

These are just anecdotal except that anecdotes like these are piling up very rapidly in Canada. The Netherlands is 20 years ahead of us on medical uses of cannabis and have mountains of evidence and some very precisely-tailored products and treatments with it. Some Canadian companies produce these products, but there aren't enough doctors yet who understand what they can do with them.

What I said was, check it out, ask your doctor. There's a chance it may be good for what ails ye.


----------



## Beach Bob

jb welder said:


> There are a lot of unproven, exaggerated, or even bogus claims about what cannabis and CBD can help with, health-wise.
> Nausea is one of the things that is backed up by evidence, thus the use of CBD for fighting nausea in chemo patients:
> Myriad of health claims suggest cannabis is a panacea for what ails us. But is it? | National Newswatch


There is so much "There's been no scientific studies to back up the claim that..." on cannabis. Mainly because doing those studies were illegal... We do need some REAL science on what CBD/THC can do. So much foo from both sides on the argument...

Ask me how I really feel on Oct. 18th...


----------



## Ship of fools

jb welder said:


> There are a lot of unproven, exaggerated, or even bogus claims about what cannabis and CBD can help with, health-wise.
> Nausea is one of the things that is backed up by evidence, thus the use of CBD for fighting nausea in chemo patients:
> Myriad of health claims suggest cannabis is a panacea for what ails us. But is it? | National Newswatch


I can attest to the usage of CBD for muscle spasm's I have been using it ( 4 years or I will not be able to sleep longer then 1 hour ) since I decided that the other drugs were just too toxic AND it has kept them at bay form some time now and we also know that they have been a proven factor for kids with severe seizures ( Dr.Sanjay Gupta Dr. Sanjay Gupta: Why I changed my mind on weed - CNN ) and I can also attest to that my fibromyalgia is more under control then it was with conventional drugs ( which by the way were extremly addictive ) so its not that they do not help the study's that these Doctors have done have been very limited in todays field ( there were papers written in the late 1880's 1930 that showed many benefits ) and how do you factor in someone's feeling and there is no way to measure pain what is a pain factor of say 3 to me can be easily be a 10 to someone else.
There is no way to prove how it works for one person to the next I have a friend who has some similar conditions and has tried several varieties of CBD capsules with no help to him yet it helps me.
Some doctors are still reluctant to prescribe cannabis or CBD capsules because they worry about lawsuits with so little research for them so I get it where as others well they are willing to because they have tried everything else to help their patients and its an individual thing some folks will and some folks won't.
So one must decide for themselfs just how much it may help or may not help but I have seen many including police lawyers judges who have switched conventional medicines over to pot or CBD's and these were folks who were at one time completly against it.


----------



## allthumbs56

BSTheTech said:


> Re: How about a random thread for us Retirees and/or Seniors?
> 
> I don’t know, I think you grumpy old coots already have enough random threads...^)@#


When you're ready to grab the pebble, Grasshopper


----------



## jb welder

boyscout said:


> Not sure why you felt the need to emphasize the less-promising claims about CBD - I certainly didn't claim it was a panacea.


Oops. Sorry if my statement came off that way. Re-reading I can see how it may seem like criticism, that was not my intent.
I was outlining the linked article which I thought you might find interesting. My comment was not directed at yours, once again sorry for being sloppy with the quote.
@Beach Bob, I'm also looking forward to some real research as to what CBD/THC can or can't do.


----------



## Robert1950

jb welder said:


> @Beach Bob, I'm also looking forward to some real research as to what CBD/THC can or can't do.


So am I !! Looking for something for insomnia that is less contraindicated for sleep apnea. I take something now in a low time released dose that is used more for,... psychosis. Can sometimes have what I call a very mild, _duh_, side effect.


----------



## Guest

@greco


----------



## Guest




----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> @greco


Thanks for thinking of me. Cool idea for sure.

@Hamstrung should also like this. It has a bit of a 'steampunk' thing goin' on.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I foresee many broken wine bottles.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## mhammer

Do you ever get the sense that, as you grow older, the brunt of your protein intake gets transformed into ear wax and fingernails, with precious little being turned into muscle or hair? At least hair you can _use; _I don't consider nose or ear hair to be useful.


----------



## Ship of fools

I often wish my hair would just disappear hate going for hair cuts and the wife hates it when my hair starts to get long and my stupid finger nails well they just get in the way of things when I played every day always had to make sure they were well trimmed now that it is only maybe once a week well I start to play and then have to stop to trim them back stupid fingernails as for the ear wax well I don't mind gives me a good excuse when the wife asks me to do something and I may have forgotten all about it and say I never heard ya.
Well this getting older some days just sucks some days and yet has some benefits except for the extra ouchies feeling like maybe it is 12 o'clock somewhere and could use a good stiff scotch right about now and wouldn't you know it the wife put all the bottles on the top shelf dang as for nose hair it is highly useful helps filter all that crap you don't ever want in your lungs or body now ear hair well it just looks dang ugly.
Here is George Carlin on getting old


----------



## Ship of fools

shite spent the better part of yesterday in the freakin hospital crappers had me a nasty hiatus hernia bleed ( argon gas to close the bleeds boy it stinks ) again this getting older is getting old I really feel bad for the mrs she has to go through all of my owies and watch me suffer it sucks for her from my view point even though she never complains its got to be tough on her.


----------



## Robert1950

Wow. sorry to hear that. Hope it's under control now. Makes me appreciate the fact that all I have to deal with is mild arthritis in the knees,.... and a bit of sleep apnea,.... and a bit of insomnia..... and mostly that I haven't had to deal with *real* pain for 12 years.



Ship of fools said:


> shite spent the better part of yesterday in the freakin hospital crappers had me a nasty hiatus hernia bleed ( argon gas to close the bleeds boy it stinks ) again this getting older is getting old I really feel bad for the mrs she has to go through all of my owies and watch me suffer it sucks for her from my view point even though she never complains its got to be tough on her.


----------



## Blind Dog

Ship of fools said:


> shite spent the better part of yesterday in the freakin hospital crappers had me a nasty hiatus hernia bleed ( argon gas to close the bleeds boy it stinks ) again this getting older is getting old I really feel bad for the mrs she has to go through all of my owies and watch me suffer it sucks for her from my view point even though she never complains its got to be tough on her.


Sorry to hear you're on a low. 

Reversed with me. My wife has a multitude of serious health issues. Don't feel too bad -- we get to use our spousal _better you than me_ humour, and there's no place we would rather be. 

Hope you get well soon.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh

Apparently last time we went to Pet Value, it was on a day other than seniors discount day. That trip often costs a couple of hundred dollars. 

Wish the local music store had a seniors day, though often it appears by the clientele that every day is seniors day...except at the till. 

Mrs. Mooh suggested that we should have a calendar with all the seniors days for the relevant stores marked.


----------



## mhammer

Ottawa public transit is free for seniors on Wednesdays.


----------



## Robert1950

Seniors monthly transit pass in Edmonton is $15.50. In Toronto, using a Presto Pass, it is $116.75 for a monthly pass.


----------



## Robert1950

More George on being old...


----------



## mhammer

Robert1950 said:


> Seniors monthly transit pass in Edmonton is $15.50. In Toronto, using a Presto Pass, it is $116.75 for a monthly pass.


Monthly senior's Presto Pass in Ottawa is $43. Better than Toronto, but not as good as Edmonton.


----------



## leftysg

Added to the wardrobe today from the thrift shop. 2007 kitchener blues fest tshirt with Eric Burdon headlining, Taylor guitars 40th anniversary tshirt and Eric Clapton biography...$10


----------



## Ship of fools

Man this getting older is getting to be like shit just painted the hall way and I feel and like I painted 4 houses and yet still have 3 walls left to do ( mind you the taping around door jams and such took most of the time up ) and of course cramped fingers later don't help matters.


----------



## leftysg

mhammer said:


> Do you ever get the sense that, as you grow older, the brunt of your protein intake gets transformed into ear wax and fingernails, with precious little being turned into muscle or hair? At least hair you can _use; _I don't consider nose or ear hair to be useful.


Whattya think is keepin our brainses from leaking out?


----------



## Guest

• You're too old to play gigs when:

1. It becomes more important to find a place on stage for your fan than your amp. 
2. Your gig clothes make you look like George Burns out for a round of golf or Dolly Parton with no bosom. 
3. All your fans leave by 9:30 p.m. 
4. All you want from groupies is a foot massage and back rub. 
5. You love taking the elevator because you can sing along with most of your set-list. 
6. Instead of a fifth member, your band wants to spring for a roadie. 
7. You lost the directions to the gig. 
8. You need your glasses to see the amp settings. 
9. You've thrown out your back jumping off the stage. 
10. You feel like heck before the gig even starts. 
11. The waitress is your daughter! 
12. You stop the set because your ibuprofen fell behind the speakers. 
13. Most of your crowd just sways in their seats. 
14. You find your drink tokens from last month's gig in your guitar case. 
15. You refuse to play without earplugs. 
16. You ask the club owner if you can start at 8:30 instead of 9:30. 
17. You check the TV schedule before booking a gig. 
18. Your gig stool has a back. 
19. You're related to at least one member in the band. 
20. You don't let anyone sit in. 
21. You need a nap before the gig. 
22. After the third set, you bug the club owner to let you quit early. 
23. During the breaks, you now go to the van to lie down. 
24. You prefer a music stand with a light. 
25. You don't recover until Tuesday afternoon. 
26. You hope the host's speech lasts forever
27. You buy amps considering their weight and not their tone or "cool" factor. 
28. Feeling guilty looking at hot women at the audience, 'cause they're younger than your daughter. 
29. You can remember seven different club names for the same location. 
30. You have a hazy memory of the days when you could work 10 gigs in 7 days and could physically do it! 
31. Your date couldn't make it because she couldn't find a babysitter for the grandkids. 
32. The set list has to be in 20 point type.. 
33. Your drug of choice is now coffee… 
34. It seems impossible to find stage shoes with decent arch support.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Wardo

I’ve been up all night playing and now I feel like garbage but I’m supposed to go to an acoustic jam this afternoon at 2PM which is an ungodly hour for such things. My voice hasn’t kicked in yet and I haven’t decided which of the dreadnaught dragon boats to take with me. The first jets of the air show just went through my living room which means that I’m another year older and still doing the same dumb shit from back in the 70s when I was 18. This has Sunday Morning Sidewalk plastered all over it but it’s saturday. The guy who wrote that song sure knew what he was talking about.


----------



## Guitar101

Wardo said:


> I’ve been up all night playing and now I feel like garbage but I’m supposed to go to an acoustic jam this afternoon at 2PM which is an ungodly hour for such things. My voice hasn’t kicked in yet and I haven’t decided which of the dreadnaught dragon boats to take with me. The first jets of the air show just went through my living room which means that I’m another year older and still doing the same dumb shit from back in the 70s when I was 18. This has Sunday Morning Sidewalk plastered all over it but it’s saturday. The guy who wrote that song sure knew what he was talking about.


----------



## Ship of fools

Dang Wardo glad you can still do stuff from the 70's hell I can't do stuff from 2018 think I need to go have that nap now.


----------



## Wardo

Ship of fools said:


> Dang Wardo glad you can still do stuff from the 70's hell I can't do stuff from 2018 think I need to go have that nap now.


Fast livin and slow suicide - it just takes me a bit longer and sometimes I have to stop for a rest but I can still fuck things up real good ... lol


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> • You're too old to play gigs when:
> 
> 1. It becomes more important to find a place on stage for your fan than your amp.
> 2. Your gig clothes make you look like George Burns out for a round of golf or Dolly Parton with no bosom.
> 3. All your fans leave by 9:30 p.m.
> 4. All you want from groupies is a foot massage and back rub.
> 5. You love taking the elevator because you can sing along with most of your set-list.
> 6. Instead of a fifth member, your band wants to spring for a roadie.
> 7. You lost the directions to the gig.
> 8. You need your glasses to see the amp settings.
> 9. You've thrown out your back jumping off the stage.
> 10. You feel like heck before the gig even starts.
> 11. The waitress is your daughter!
> 12. You stop the set because your ibuprofen fell behind the speakers.
> 13. Most of your crowd just sways in their seats.
> 14. You find your drink tokens from last month's gig in your guitar case.
> 15. You refuse to play without earplugs.
> 16. You ask the club owner if you can start at 8:30 instead of 9:30.
> 17. You check the TV schedule before booking a gig.
> 18. Your gig stool has a back.
> 19. You're related to at least one member in the band.
> 20. You don't let anyone sit in.
> 21. You need a nap before the gig.
> 22. After the third set, you bug the club owner to let you quit early.
> 23. During the breaks, you now go to the van to lie down.
> 24. You prefer a music stand with a light.
> 25. You don't recover until Tuesday afternoon.
> 26. You hope the host's speech lasts forever
> 27. You buy amps considering their weight and not their tone or "cool" factor.
> 28. Feeling guilty looking at hot women at the audience, 'cause they're younger than your daughter.
> 29. You can remember seven different club names for the same location.
> 30. You have a hazy memory of the days when you could work 10 gigs in 7 days and could physically do it!
> 31. Your date couldn't make it because she couldn't find a babysitter for the grandkids.
> 32. The set list has to be in 20 point type..
> 33. Your drug of choice is now coffee…
> 34. It seems impossible to find stage shoes with decent arch support.


That'd be even funnier if it wasn't so damn true. Not all points, but waaaaaaay too many of them.

Re:

_20. You don't let anyone sit in. _
- We do if someone wants to. Because we want to ....... 

_23. During the breaks, you now go to the van to lie down._
- But not so much for a lie-down. More to have a shot of whisky (or something similar). The good news is, the whisky is much better than what we used to drink 30 years go. We just don't drink nearly as much of it.


----------



## jb welder

And #_15. You refuse to play without earplugs._
-except for those who no longer need earplugs
-some of whom may need hearing aids
-some of whom may still not be able to hear because they can't find the remote volume for those hearing aids (which is in their shirt pocket).


----------



## Ship of fools

Ear plugs then I would never hear what they are playing I always knew those Marshall Stacks would one day leave me where I am now.


----------



## High/Deaf

jb welder said:


> And #_15. You refuse to play without earplugs._
> -except for those who no longer need earplugs
> -some of whom may need hearing aids
> -some of whom may still not be able to hear because they can't find the remote volume for those hearing aids (which is in their shirt pocket).


Yea, I tried earplugs (good molded ones, to boot). Could never get used to them and found them very distracting (right when I really didn't want to be distracted - in front of an audience). The good news is I/we don't play nearly as loud as we used to (can't imaging cranking my 30 watt amp, let alone 100 watts). The damage was done 3 decades ago and there's nothing I can do now to fix that.


----------



## Guest

Something to get your heart's (and other thing?) pumping.


----------



## High/Deaf

Oh Canada. They stand on guard for thee.


----------



## jb welder

Ah yes. Always tell the grandkids to bring their friends.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Ship of fools

And that's why I do the banking though I would never call her that as for the other pic well she should be fly fishing instead don't you think and that is the wrong BEER.


----------



## keto

laristotle said:


>



HAHAHA went through this last week. 33 years in, it's always the same - is it the 5th or the 7th? I know it's 9/5 or 9/7 but for some goddam reason I can't keep it straight in my head. OK a week later, I know it's the 7th but don't ask me a month from now. Or point me to this post if I ask, mkay?


----------



## Robert1950

keto said:


> HAHAHA went through this last week. 33 years in, it's always the same - is it the 5th or the 7th? I know it's 9/5 or 9/7 but for some goddam reason I can't keep it straight in my head. OK a week later, I know it's the 7th but don't ask me a month from now. Or point me to this post if I ask, mkay?


Get a small tattoo 9/7 (US) or 7/9(Cdn) on the back of your hand.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## boyscout

Robert1950 said:


> Get a small tattoo 9/7 (US) *or 7/9(Cdn) *on the back of your hand.


What devilish advice! If @keto comes home on July 9th with flowers and chocolates, chances are he'd be in as much trouble as if he'd forgotten!

Nope. He needs to tattoo the full date in the (finally thank gawd) slowly-becoming-universal format of 1975/09/07, and a small box so that he can prepare weeks in advance and write in the number of years being celebrated and a reminder of something his wife said / did at the wedding. In later years he can write in his wife's name too.


----------



## greco

boyscout said:


> ...In later years he can write in his wife's name too.


Thanks for my laugh for the day!


----------



## Guitar101

I just put it on Google Calendar and I get an email every year 3 days before my anniversary. That would remind you to look at the tattoo on the back of your hand.


----------



## Ship of fools

I am wondering does anyone know how they calculate the old age pension and Canada pension I find myself wondering how does one budget when you don't know what it is you are going to receive and calling well yesterday spent almost and hour on hold waiting to talk to someone about it but gave up.
Seems to me they would at the very least have some sort of a chart to at least get you close. But like all things in government why make things easy for us old guys and gals.
As for anniversaries and birthday well I lucked out wife is 5 days after my youngest and the anniversary sticks with me because of the heat that day, was the hottest day for that year we just baked out in the back yard but were lucky enough that the garage was taller then the sun was at that moment.
And Keto what day was it?


----------



## greco

Ship of fools said:


> I am wondering does anyone know how they calculate the old age pension and Canada pension I find myself wondering how does one budget when you don't know what it is you are going to receive and calling well yesterday spent almost and hour on hold waiting to talk to someone about it but gave up.
> Seems to me they would at the very least have some sort of a chart to at least get you close. But like all things in government why make things easy for us old guys and gals.


Spend time reading here and not waiting on the phone. 
The government's site is reasonably comprehensive... 
Old Age Security payment amounts - Canada.ca


----------



## allthumbs56

If your question is specifically about CPP then back up one page:

Canada Pension Plan - Overview - Canada.ca

You can start to collect anywhere between 60 and 71, the longer you wait the more you collect - based of course on the fact that you're continuing to contribute over that period). Used to be the "break even point" was 76 but I think that's like 74.5 years old now (ie: You collect more in total if you wait til 65 vs starting at 60). I chose to collect at 60 because my genetics are not suggesting a long life and at 60 I was unsure of whether or not I'd be able to work anymore. At 62 I am both collecting from and paying into it. What I pay in now comes back as a "Post-retirement benefit" - essentially I get a bump-up based on my continued contributions. Aside from the raw and convoluted calculations the amounts can be supplemented considerably. My MIL, who never worked a day in her life, gets some pretty handsome supplements - things that I'll never see because I had the audacity to work, save, and own my house.


----------



## Ship of fools

thanks guys at least now I can plan a little better appreciate the help seems my brain is not working to full function anymore since my last stroke couldn't find this stuff myself and was to embarrassed to ask the wife ( I know stupid isn't it ).


----------



## greco

greco said:


> Spend time reading here and not waiting on the phone.
> The government's site is reasonably comprehensive...
> Old Age Security payment amounts - Canada.ca





Ship of fools said:


> seems my brain is not working to full function anymore since my last stroke


I hope that I didn't come across as harsh in my post. Apologies if it seemed that way.


----------



## Ship of fools

No not at all I appreciate the help and thank you for your post for some reason I couldn't find the info I was looking for and am glad that you two did


----------



## Guest

allthumbs56 said:


> ie: You collect more in total if you wait til 65 vs starting at 60


If I'm not mistaken, I believe that you lose 2%/year if you start early?


----------



## boyscout

laristotle said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I believe that you lose 2%/year if you start early?


I believe you're correct, or something close to that. However I've seen a number of documents by professionals proving that the wait-for-max-payment people can't possibly make up the money they DIDN'T take by starting early, not unless they live to be over 100 years old.

The one reason to not start early is if you're still making enough income from other sources that your pension income will get hammered by taxes - THAT can wipe out the advantage of starting early. Otherwise, the smart money says "go for it early".


----------



## mhammer

allthumbs56 said:


> If your question is specifically about CPP then back up one page:
> 
> Canada Pension Plan - Overview - Canada.ca
> 
> You can start to collect anywhere between 60 and 71, the longer you wait the more you collect - based of course on the fact that you're continuing to contribute over that period). Used to be the "break even point" was 76 but I think that's like 74.5 years old now (ie: You collect more in total if you wait til 65 vs starting at 60). I chose to collect at 60 because my genetics are not suggesting a long life and at 60 I was unsure of whether or not I'd be able to work anymore. At 62 I am both collecting from and paying into it. What I pay in now comes back as a "Post-retirement benefit" - essentially I get a bump-up based on my continued contributions. Aside from the raw and convoluted calculations the amounts can be supplemented considerably. My MIL, who never worked a day in her life, gets some pretty handsome supplements - things that I'll never see because I had the audacity to work, save, and own my house.


To keep taxes lower, I was going to defer until after I received a lump sum I am owed from my employer. I didn't want to defer too long because, like yourself, family history - including cardiac surgery for both myself and my dad in our 40's - would not suggest a lengthy period to collect on those "enhanced" benefits. At the moment, I have hypothetically deferred to age 67. I say hypothetically because I haven't filled out the forms yet, despite having them for 2 years. Once I have some assurance that I am to be paid the amount I'm owed, I'll fill them out and send them in. Given the absence of progress in catching up with Phoenix claims, I may have to defer until 2020. My dad never collected AFAIK, and neither did his dad. I hope to break the pattern.


----------



## Guest

boyscout said:


> Otherwise, the smart money says "go for it early".


Look out 60, here I come! lol.


----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I believe that you lose 2%/year if you start early?


I retired at 54 with an offer from my employer. Started collecting Canada Pension at 60 and OAS at 65. Never looked back. Go when you can. You won't regret it.


----------



## greco

Guitar101 said:


> I retired at 54 with an offer from my employer. Started collecting Canada Pension at 60 and OAS at 65. Never looked back. Go when you can. You won't regret it.


A very wise man wrote this.


----------



## allthumbs56

boyscout said:


> Otherwise, the smart money says "go for it early".


A bird in the hand ……………

Heck! My retirement plan RELIES on me dying young


----------



## Ship of fools

Well it became official yesterday I am officially an old fart now and worked it out ( thanks Greco and Allthumbs ) and now am less stressed in terms of my financial situation. That pretty well takes care of all that I need to worry about should/when I pass got all things done like bills in both our names/ wills/ care of life/ auto insurance/ life insurance and of course most importantly my family. You know I didn't ever stop to think how hard it is to talk to everyone about the possibility of passing with the family and to my surprise they were pretty cool about the situation and my struggles of what not to do to me if certain medical things came up ( no hero rescuing no intubation and such ).
I am really a very lucky guy have done things that I wanted to do met some of the nicest people in the world and have played some freakin awesome music with some very talented people in this world. Thanks to Canada I have lived a very full life and have enjoyed almost every day of it and if not by the grace of god/whomever and have found some pretty nice folks here and a few other places. Not to much more I can ask of my life dang am I the luckiest musician here ( well except I wish I could play for longer then a minute of two on my guitars stupid fingers are just to sore and stiff my only regret ) and have a wonderful family what more can I ask. Even the lottery couldn't make me any happier.
And allthumbs remember brand new grand child t cuddle and play with.


----------



## Ship of fools

Dang I came here for a reason but dang if I can remember what it was that I had to say, well at least I have my what ever's still.


----------



## Lincoln

I bought my first walker this week. I guess that makes me a senior now.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Ship of fools

laristotle we figured a way around that very problem a queen size bed with a king size comforter. Have noticed a big decline in memory lately and having trouble keeping the thoughts on track not sure if this is because of age or if my mini's strokes are starting to haunt me I realized while trying to play a song I have done for 50 years well had a hard time keeping it on track and yet numbers still are fine.


----------



## greco

Lincoln said:


> I bought my first walker this week. I guess that makes me a senior now.


I have been reading this post and wondering what happened. Don't mind me, once a curious therapist...always a curious therapist.


----------



## Lincoln

greco said:


> I have been reading this post and wondering what happened. Don't mind me, once a curious therapist...always a curious therapist.


Nothing special, just knee replacements. Somewhere between doing physical type work for 42 years and walking dogs all my life, I managed to wear my knees out. I've been bone on bone for years. First one gets done Oct 16th. We'll see how that goes before I commit to the second one. I'm not horribly over-weight, I'm still walking and still working. The surgeon says because I'm still active, everything is nice & loose, which is a good thing I guess. I hear it's all about the exercise after surgery and getting back a full range of motion. Any tips for me?


----------



## Robert1950

@Lincoln - Hope all goes well.


----------



## greco

Lincoln said:


> Any tips for me?


 Pray for a gorgeous therapist.

Hope all goes well with the surgery and recovery. Please keep us informed.

Take Good Care!


----------



## Ship of fools

I can tell you as soon as they say get out of bed do it the faster you are up on your feet the better and quicker the heal it helps to push through the pain it only lasts for a short period and you should feel great with in no time at all.


----------



## Lincoln

Ship of fools said:


> I can tell you as soon as they say get out of bed do it the faster you are up on your feet the better and quicker the heal it helps to push through the pain it only lasts for a short period and you should feel great in no time at all.


Thanks Ship, that sounds like the voice of experience talking. I appreciate the advise. 

Not sure if I heard right, but it sounds like they want me walking out of the hospital (with a walker) the day of the surgery. They don't even put you out anymore, just some sort of spinal tap freezing and they go to work.


----------



## J-75

mhammer said:


> The general trend is that professional folks in the "knowledge work" sector tend to nominally retire from their _primary_ employment a little earlier than others, but remain in the labour force for a while, often well into their 70's. In contrast, those whose work involves the sweat of their brow tend to retire a little later, and once they do so, they're gone and never look back. There seem to be a number of reasons for this.
> 
> First, such work is much less reliant on physical robustness. You can need a walker and still do consulting. Many of those engaged in blue collar work will stick it out until they physically can't anymore, such that post-retirement life precludes doing any more of what you used to do, even part-time.
> Second, the opportunities for employment as a consultant or contractor are more abundant than if one needs to have an ongoing job with an employer.
> Third, many people find this sort of work engaging and challenging in a good way, since it is often presented as an intellectual challenge, rather than as "Here, do _this_".
> Fourth, once someone has made a good living in such fields, it can be a big drop in standard of living if obliged to subsist on savings, pension, and investment returns. Part-time work fills in the financial gap for many, providing travel money, and a softer cushion to land on.
> Fifth, a lot of people enjoy their work, the cameraderie, the sense of a routine or schedule one can look forward to. Once fully retired, there are no more "weekends", and Friday night loses its magic.
> 
> Again, this is not uniform across all those in the knowledge-work area, but is a more frequent occurrence that social statisticians have noted.


Re: your second and third points - It depends on what sector you’re coming from. Civil engineering for instance, where change progresses at a slow pace, so the math and materials can see you through for a decade or more. OTOH, systems engineering has a history of re-inventing itself every couple of years, or less (kilo, mega, giga, tera, exa... in relation to capacity, speed, and whatever else may arise). It’s not easy keeping up without being hands-on fifty weeks weeks of the year.


----------



## mhammer

Reasonable points, although much consulting work tends to be about "big picture" matters and challenges that reoccur across many contexts, rather than the nuts and bolts details. If one tries to re-enter the labour market at the nuts-and-bolts level, chances are that, in those sectors you note, one won't be sufficiently up to speed. If the client in question is starting or expanding their business, the semi-retired consultant has accrued knowledge that can be valuable in that area.


----------



## Ship of fools

Yep that's how it works as soon as the freezing in your legs wears off they have you moving your feet as much as possible to help stimulate the blood flow ( you DO NOT want blood clots they can hurt like shit and other things ) I found a cane worked best instead of a walker just to help keep my balance and most important keep walking and remember pain is in the mind and can be over come oh and make sure you have plenty of ice on hand for swelling.


----------



## Mooh

View attachment 227170


My apologies if this has already been posted, but this cartoon is figuratively not far from my likely outcome. I hope to keep teaching a few music lessons on and off to keep me in pocket money, maybe allow a luxury or two, and keep me sharp. If I keep my adult casual students and stop teaching kids, it will likely work out. Another year or two of a full schedule, followed by a year of winding down and a year of testing the waters, and then I should be ready to go.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

One thing I detest about seniors is when they talk about their health issues and you have to be polite and listen. I will never air my health concerns or issues ever with anybody.

At the cottage right now and just got cornered by our senior neighbors. Listening to them about their surgeries for a way too long. I kept on giving hubby the evil eye but I guess he didn’t pick up on it. Face palm!!

The mosquitoes are still in full force and it’s October ffs!


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> One thing I detest about seniors is when they talk about their health issues and you have to be polite and listen. I will never air my health concerns or issues ever with anybody.
> 
> At the cottage right now and just got cornered by our senior neighbors. Listening to them about their surgeries for a way too long. I kept on giving hubby the evil eye but I guess he didn’t pick up on it. Face palm!!
> 
> The mosquitoes are still in full force and it’s October ffs!


you gotta be kidding, right?

half of your threads here are about your health issues


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> One thing I detest about seniors is when they talk about their health issues and you have to be polite and listen. I will never air my health concerns or issues ever with anybody.
> 
> At the cottage right now and just got cornered by our senior neighbors. Listening to them about their surgeries for a way too long. I kept on giving hubby the evil eye but I guess he didn’t pick up on it. Face palm!!
> 
> The mosquitoes are still in full force and it’s October ffs!


Oh come on Lola. Your posting about your health issues all the time. Perhaps your already suffering from one common issue seniors deal with. "loss of memory" ^)@#
Did I ever tell you about the time I . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Wardo

I need to start eating dog food at least once week now so it won't come as a shock when my luck runs out.


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> Oh come on Lola. Your posting about your health issues all the time. Perhaps your already suffering from one common issue seniors deal with. "loss of memory" ^)@#
> Did I ever tell you about the time I . . . . . . . . . . . .


Migraines! Big deal. 

I am talking about medications, surgeries, therapy, types of doctors, arthritis, cataracts, glaucoma. I don’t want to hear about this shit!


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Migraines! Big deal.
> 
> I am talking about medications, surgeries, therapy, types of doctors, arthritis, cataracts, glaucoma. I don’t want to hear about this shit!


hey now, you talk about a lot more on here than migraines. don’t go out of your way to bitch about people when you do the same exact thing,,., shows your true colours all too well


----------



## Lola

vadsy said:


> hey now, you talk about a lot more on here than migraines. don’t go out of your way to bitch about people when you do the same exact thing,,., shows your true colours all too well


Like what? I will bitch if I like. My option to do so! My true colours?! What, like yours?

This is for Vadsy.


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Like what? I will bitch if I like. My option to do so! My true colours?! What, like yours?


sure, go nuts, just be honest with yourself


----------



## Wardo

Tomorrow, and tomorrow, and tomorrow,
Creeps in this petty pace from day to day,
To the last syllable of recorded time;
And all our yesterdays have lighted fools
The way to dusty death.


----------



## jb welder

Wardo said:


> I need to start eating dog food at least once week now so it won't come as a shock when my luck runs out.


I hope you mean the canned stuff. Otherwise you have to splurge on gravy.


----------



## Wardo

Yeah I figure the canned stuff spread it on bread one can should last a day or two.


----------



## High/Deaf

jb welder said:


> I hope you mean the canned stuff. Otherwise you have to splurge on gravy.


LOL

If I really, really had to, I'd opted for the dry stuff. Kinda looks like some of that healthy snack food people eat out on hikes. 

In fact, many years ago at a party, a few people were eating some of the kibble they found in the pantry, as a joke. We were pretty shit-faced, but no one died from it, or even hurled. The wet stuff, ewwwww, I think that would be hard to get under my nose, let alone in my pie hole.


----------



## boyscout

Wardo said:


> Tomorrow, and tomorrow, and tomorrow,
> Creeps in this petty pace from day to day,
> To the last syllable of recorded time;
> And all our yesterdays have lighted fools
> The way to dusty death.


That guy really has a way with words, don't he?


----------



## boyscout

Wardo said:


> Yeah I figure the canned stuff spread it on bread one can should last a day or two.


A friend is not a wacky prepper, but he is wisely much better-prepared for a few weeks of self-support than I (or most people) are.

I was in the U.S. earlier this year so he asked me to pick up some canned meat for him. I bought some for myself too. I dunno what canned dog food costs, but this stuff almost certainly tastes better and only the bacon struck me as very expensive. I've tried a few of the cans I bought and been impressed with the quality - not filled with broth, lots of tasty meat.

Order Canned Meats Such as Pork, Poultry & Beef Online | Werling & Sons Inc

Hmmm. I just looked at the site - no bacon anymore and prices are up. So maybe not a cheap retirement option. We should share news of good sales on dog food... we may all need it.


----------



## greco

Wardo said:


> Yeah I figure the canned stuff spread it on bread one can should last a day or two.


You could also get some canned cat food (on sale) and enjoy some pseudo tuna sandwiches when you feel like a change.


----------



## Ship of fools

Dang I don't mind listening as long as they don't take the easy way to getting better I hate it when you hear some folks say well I will use a electric scooter to get around because it is easier then walking and I can have someone else pay for it. I have heard far to many so called older folks use the system to get things they really don't need or they take advantage of groups ( IE mothers march of dimes or other organizations ) to get things or bitch at their doctors to give them a handicap form for parking and then go shopping all day long in malls and use that parking spot as if they have a right to it because they are older even though real handicap people have to park often very far away or the one thing that really piss's me off is when you see asian kids with grandma's placard use it even though they don't have gramma with them. I only use mine when the parking spot is to thin got to have my door open all the way ot I can't get in with out really working hard to get in.


----------



## allthumbs56

Lola said:


> One thing I detest about seniors is when they talk about their health issues and you have to be polite and listen. I will never air my health concerns or issues ever with anybody.
> 
> At the cottage right now and just got cornered by our senior neighbors. Listening to them about their surgeries for a way too long. I kept on giving hubby the evil eye but I guess he didn’t pick up on it. Face palm!!
> 
> The mosquitoes are still in full force and it’s October ffs!


Gotta be careful what you ask. "How are you?" is gonna get you into trouble with some people. Perhaps these elderly neighbours think you actually care because you asked.

How's your practicing coming?  

(sorry - couldn't resist)


----------



## Lola

allthumbs56 said:


> Gotta be careful what you ask. "How are you?" is gonna get you into trouble with some people. Perhaps these elderly neighbours think you actually care because you asked.
> 
> How's your practicing coming?
> 
> (sorry - couldn't resist)


I do care but it’s the same old stuff just a different day. 

My practicing is coming along. Thx for asking.


----------



## allthumbs56

Lola said:


> I do care but it’s the same old stuff just a different day.
> 
> My practicing is coming along. Thx for asking.


Probably a different ache or pain too. I'm amazed every day with what new things are breaking in the old body department - we have a lot of moving parts . Anyway, my best advice is that if you don't want the answer then don't ask the question - it can be a long list and they have nothing but time on their hands.


----------



## LanceT

This thread needs an anthem.


----------



## Guitar101

For Lola


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Husband leans over and asks his wife, "Do you remember the first time we had sex together over fifty years ago? 
We went behind the village tavern where you leaned against the back fence and I made love to you."
Yes, she says, "I remember it well."

OK, he says, "How about taking a stroll around there again and we can do it for old time's sake?"

"Oh Jim, you old devil, that sounds like a crazy, but good idea!"
A police officer sitting in the next booth heard their conversation and, having a chuckle to himself, he thinks to himself, 
I've got to see these two old-timers having sex against a fence. I'll just keep an eye on them so there's no trouble. 
So he follows them.

The elderly couple walks haltingly along, leaning on each other for support aided by walking sticks. Finally, they get to 
the back of the tavern and make their way to the fence The old lady lifts her skirt and the old man drops his trousers. 
As she leans against the fence, the old man moves in.. Then suddenly they erupt into the most furious sex that the 
policeman has ever seen. This goes on for about ten minutes while both are making loud noises and moaning and 
screaming. Finally, they both collapse, panting on the ground.

The policeman is amazed. He thinks he has learned something about life and old age that he didn't know.

After about half an hour of lying on the ground recovering, the old couple struggle to their feet and put their clothes back on. 
The policeman, is still watching and thinks to himself, this is truly amazing, I've got to ask them what their secret is.

So, as the couple passes, he says to them, "Excuse me, but that was something else. You must've had a fantastic sex life together. 
Is there some sort of secret to this?"

Shaking, the old man is barely able to reply,"Fifty years ago that wasn't an electric fence."


----------



## J-75

Three old geezers sitting in a park, lamenting about aging and their sex life...

First one says "It's terrible when you lose your hearing. You can no longer hear her moans and sweet words of passion."
Second guy says "No, It's worse when your eyesight leaves you. You can no longer see clearly the beauty you once new, lying beside you."
Third guy says "No, No, you're both wrong, - It's when you lose your memory. You snuggle up close to her in bed and say "Sweetheart, let's make love" and she replies. "What,... Again?"


----------



## Guest

"An old, blind cowboy wanders into an all-girl biker bar by mistake...

He finds his way to a bar stool and orders a shot of Jack Daniels.

After sitting there for a while, he yells to the bartender, 'Hey, you wanna hear a blonde joke?'

The bar immediately falls absolutely silent.

In a very deep, husky voice, the woman next to him says, 'Before you tell that joke, Cowboy, I think it is only fair, given that you are blind, that you should know five things:

1. The bartender is a blonde girl with a baseball bat.

2. The bouncer is a blonde girl with a 'Billy-Club'.

3. I'm a 6-foot tall, 175-pound blonde woman with a black belt in karate.

4. The woman sitting next to me is blonde and a professional weight lifter.

5. The lady to your right is blonde and a professional wrestler.

'Now, think about it seriously, Cowboy ... do you still wanna tell that blonde joke?'

The blind cowboy thinks for a second, shakes his head and mutters, 'No ... not if I'm gonna have to explain it five times"...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

even better...


----------



## Ship of fools

Well shite its official I am now an old fart got my first CPP and Old Age pension and well its kind of sad to know that I have reached this milestone so now when some young wiper snapper calls me an old man I can't argue with him.


----------



## dmc69

I got called old the other day. I'm 28. *#*(


----------



## greco

Ship of fools said:


> ...got my first CPP and Old Age pension


Congrats! 

You earned it...now enjoy it!


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

dmc69 said:


> I got called old the other day. I'm 28. *#*(


Yep, that's the second sign.

The first is when they quit asking you for ID in bars and liquor stores.


----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


>


You'd better be careful. Lola's getting up there.


----------



## Ship of fools

and they didn't even look


----------



## Guest

Ship of fools said:


> and they didn't even look


My guess is because their wives are standing in front of them taking this pic.


----------



## Guest




----------



## mhammer

High/Deaf said:


> Yep, that's the second sign.
> 
> The first is when they quit asking you for ID in bars and liquor stores.


When I became eligible for my first senior's discount at Bulk Barn, I was sure to have my driver's license ready to prove my age. When the girl at the cash said she had punched in the discount already, I was SOOO disappointed. C'mon, is it THAT obvious? How much does it cost to let me keep my delusions?


----------



## Guitar101

mhammer said:


> When I became eligible for my first senior's discount at Bulk Barn, I was sure to have my driver's license ready to prove my age. When the girl at the cash said she had punched in the discount already, I was SOOO disappointed. C'mon, is it THAT obvious? How much does it cost to let me keep my delusions?


Mark, your highly educated . . . Why does our sight get worse as we age? I finally figured out the truth. "It's so we can't notice ourselves getting older when we look in the mirror". Of course way back when it was when looking in a pond. Solution: When your looking in the mirror (or a pond), never wear glasses.
I've tried this and it works. I think I just got my Mojo back.


----------



## Kenmac

I saw this on James Cordens Monday show. Here he is with Kiss singing some new lyrics for "Rock And Roll All Night" designed for their older fans.


----------



## jb welder

Kenmac said:


> singing some new lyrics for "Rock And Roll All Night" designed for their older fans.


"& part of every day" ?


----------



## Lincoln

Well, I got my right knee replaced Tuesday morning, and I was home by noon Thursday! Amazing how far technology has come. They don't recommend walking without a walker or crutches for the first 6 to 8 weeks, but I could have easily walked out of there today on my own steam with no devices. Just Crazy.


----------



## greco

Lincoln said:


> Well, I got my right knee replaced Tuesday morning


All the best wishes for:
... a speedy recovery from the actual surgery 
....a smooth rehab phase 
....and a Swedish blonde therapist


----------



## mawmow

Well, turning 62 today...
On my 60th birthday, USA ruined my birthday electing that fool as President !
On my 62nd birthday, he is still there... Gee !
So I came to read some posts in this thread...
No, I am not drunk... almost ! lol !!!
My hope ? He won't be there anymore when I turn 65 !


----------



## rollingdam




----------



## Ship of fools

Hey Lincoln great news hope you keep trucking.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

Freezing Rain - Icy sidewalks. I've become massively over-cautious to the point of paranoia because of the knees. I slip a bit, there is a wee twinge or a mild needle pin prick of pain and my balance just gets thrown right off. I am slowly becoming sure that at some time in future - farther in the future the better - my end will come from a fall.


----------



## butterknucket

I fear I'll be looking at a knee replacement down the road.


----------



## Lincoln

butterknucket said:


> I fear I'll be looking at a knee replacement down the road.


The waiting is the hardest part. The operation was nothing, the pain was no big deal. I can't say enough good things about the Royal Alexandria Orthopedic Surgery Center in Edmonton. Every single person I interacted with the whole time I was there was fantastic. I've never seen a group of happier people. It was a pleasure to be there. 



Robert1950 said:


> Freezing Rain - Icy sidewalks. I've become massively over-cautious to the point of paranoia because of the knees. I slip a bit, there is a wee twinge or a mild needle pin prick of pain and my balance just gets thrown right off. I am slowly becoming sure that at some time in future - farther in the future the better - my end will come from a fall.


Traction aids. Ice cleats. They've become standard equipment in industry all winter long. Everybody is wearing them. You need to get some.


----------



## Robert1950

Ice cleats - have them. Daughter gave me a pair when I first moved out here


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

Just to let you know, I will be back to this thread for seniors in 6 months.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Wardo

Steadfastly said:


> Just to let you know, I will be back to this thread for seniors in 6 months.


By that time you might be tied to a chair in the Shady Acres Home shouting “Nurse! I need to go again.”


----------



## Ship of fools

unite old farts we aren't being over run by young farts


----------



## greco

Ship of fools said:


> unite old farts we aren't being over run by young farts


The young farts have a lot to teach us.


----------



## Guest

Don't piss off the roadies!


----------



## mhammer

Robert1950 said:


> Ice cleats - have them. Daughter gave me a pair when I first moved out here


They are a Fredericton invention. For those unfamiliar with New Brunswick's teeming metropolis of 58,000 strong, the south side of the city has a significant portion of its residential areas, in addition to its two universities, on a relatively steep hill. How steep? Steep enough that some 4-way stops on the major hill routes are only 3-way stops, with no stop signs for those headed uphill, only downhill or across. Ice cleats were devised by a Fredericton letter carrier whose route was on that hillside. Much like poutine and gyros, they have become so omnipresent in Canada that they have become largely devoid of any point of origin. But now you know.


----------



## Steadfastly

Thanks for that Mhammer. I am from Minto, 30 miles from Fredericton, so I know the city well but I didn't know the cleat story.


----------



## Mooh

You mean crampons? I couldn't believe they're not a lot older than Fredericton. So I Goo-goo-googled it. 

Here's what Wikipedia says:

Ice cleat - Wikipedia

Crampons - Wikipedia


----------



## mhammer

I don't doubt that someone had the_ idea _some time ago, given that there has never been a time when ice _wasn't_ slippery. Whatever the previous versions, a Fredericton letter carrier DID come up with some easily installable version some time in the 1980s or so. Perhaps the difference that got it noted in media of the era was some particular material (e.g., a rubber frame that could fit around different-sized footwear), a fastening method, or merely a commercial production.


----------



## Mooh

Not disputing that, but it seems to me like attributing the invention of the wheel to someone specific.


----------



## Wardo

Toronto City Counsel banned ice cleats in the city because there was concern that they would damage the sidewalks thereby increasing the risk that cyclists might lose control, fall down, and get hurt.


----------



## mhammer

Mooh said:


> Not disputing that, but it seems to me like attributing the invention of the wheel to someone specific.


We can attribute Hawaiian pizza, gyros, and poutine to specific places, people, and times, though undoubtedly somebody must have put cheese curds and gravy on fries, or pineapple on pizza, at some point in history. I;m sure the Fredericton postie was not the first, and will not be the last, person to think "Screw this! I'm tired of falling on my ass. I'm gonna do something about it." And he did. I think the earliest ones he fabricated were made from used tires.


----------



## Guitar101

Whatever their called and whoever invented them, I'm getting a pair this winter for going to the barn. Too many icey days last winter so not taking any chances this year. Any suggestions for a good quality pair that worked well for you.


----------



## Steadfastly

Guitar101 said:


> Whatever their called and whoever invented them, I'm getting a pair this winter for going to the barn. Too many icey days last winter so not taking any chances this year. Any suggestions for a good quality pair that worked well for you.


Costco has some decent ones.


----------



## allthumbs56

Mooh said:


> Not disputing that, but it seems to me like attributing the invention of the wheel to someone specific.


Og never got the credit he deserved.


----------



## Guest




----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Krelf

There is another way to keep out of a nursing home. Its called $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!


----------



## mhammer

butterknucket said:


>


Ironically, a 95 year-old aunt of mine, currently living in a nursing home, had a nasty fall two weeks ago and concussed herself badly. She was leaving the dining hall and apparently just blacked out and fell like a tree, hitting her head on the granite floor, requiring 6 staples to close the wound. No carpets whatsoever, because they have to wash the floors of the dining hall daily. Naturally, she was wearing good non-slip footwear, and using a walker. That said, the advice offered was good. It was, after all, how to prevent ending up in a nursing home, not what to watch out for once you get there.

My advice is usually to choose your grandparents wisely. Other than that, good circulatory health, especially cerebro-vascular, is central to just about everything else. Falls resulting from trips and slips often have their roots in brief bouts of dizziness, TIAs, and other sources of momentary disorientation or blackout. Dementia has many aetiologies, but multi-infarct dementia (an accumulation of tiny individual strokes) is a major source of the degree of feeblemindedness that requires professional care and makes independent living a gamble.

Too many view "moving into a nursing home" as something to be avoided at all costs, as equivalent to "the end", insisting on remaining in the home they are attached to. Unfortunately, they leave an otherwise beneficial relocation so late that they end up being forced to do it, and we know from research that those who _choose_ to move to a nursing-assisted facility, rather than being forced to relocate by family, live longer following the move. While not many of us LIKE moving, there are a great many options to explore in between having that 4 bedroom home on your own, and a single room with a steel-tubing bed and announcements over the P.A. The strategy should be to make the contrast between current and next residential arrangement as minimal as possible, to minimize the adjustment.


----------



## Ship of fools

Yeah I pass on a nursing home no point in going past my time its like old musicians better to fade away.


----------



## Guest




----------



## KapnKrunch

*Another True KapnKrunch Story *

Last week I took an afternoon nap and dreamt that I was having a snooze.


----------



## Ship of fools

Crappers do you old farts also have a hard time sleeping through the night I have found that if I'm real lucky I may get 4 hours thats if I'm lucky most often I wake up every couple of hours and that's not even to go to the bathroom just end up waking up and then it's about 1/2 hour or so before I flake out again.
And wondering did any of you also go through this nasty virus RSV its like a cold that last for weeks on end and never seen a bug like this effect so many of my wife's co-workers and last so long dang it was touch and go for a while there and every time I thought I was getting and feeling better the thing would strike even harder was going through a box of kleenex every other day even now still have a runny nose.
And it seems KapnKrunch has the right solution maybe nap time so I can dream of sleeping


----------



## mhammer

I have absolutely no idea how my wife can get up in the middle of the night, turn the bathroom light on, do her business, and be sound asleep within a minute of coming back to bed. If I wake up for a wizz after 3-4 hours of sleep, and feel my way to the toilet in the dark, I'm still up for an hour after that. Thank goodness for podcasts and 24hr CBC radio.

One f those CBC radio shows a few years back interviewed a sleep historian, who noted that the idea of 8hrs uninterrupted sleep was a modern invention and that traditionally, particularly since sleeping quarters were shared with a bunch of other people, sleep would happen in bouts of a few hours here, a few hours there.

So maybe you and I are simply "traditionalists".


----------



## rhh7

I only sleep about four or five hours per night.


----------



## Lincoln

My wife's parents are at the point of "something needs to be done". He's 91, she's turning 90 this year and they are currently living independently. We're thinking a lot of battle at this point is depression. She's stone deaf and her eyes are now failing. Within the last 2 months, she's lost her two closest friends. And the old guy, who has been sleeping his life away for years, found a couple new friends and he's been reborn. He's hardly ever home, so she's alone a lot. Suddenly she's taken a real down tern in her health.

She had a bad fall recently when she got up in the middle of the night to "see it snowing" (they live in Kelowna). Hit the top of her head on some furniture, and although she said her head didn't hurt, her entire face turned to bruise. She looked like she went 10 rounds with a kick-boxer. We flew down there for week recently to assess what the hell is going on. She's struggling to organize and cook a meal even, her short term memory is failing fast. We talked to him at length about all this, and he's going to hire a someone to come in once a week to do the house keeping. They know someone who does this. Next step is going to be "Meals on Wheels" or a similar program. 
After that, we'll be pushing for a "live-in nanny" type of thing. My parents were older, we've been through the "old age home" scenario with them, and I wouldn't wish that on anybody.


----------



## High/Deaf

This is the past - before we screwed ourselves up with 'lectricity - and probably my future, post-retirement. Fvck schedules!

Biphasic and polyphasic sleep - Wikipedia


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guitar101

Saw this on CBC. Looks interesting. It seems that drawing information is stored in a different location in the brain than writing things down. I think music is similar if I remember correctly.

Drawing aids memory more than written notes, Canadian researchers find | CBC News

Example: Trying to remember to buy bread? Draw a picture of a loaf of bread on your shopping list.


----------



## mhammer

It's not the location. Rather, we know from a surfeit of research that, the older one gets, the less spontaneous effort tends to be put into how we process information in preparation for later retrieval. If you give seniors and college students a list of things to memorize, the older adults are more likely to spend less time before saying "Okay, I'm done". If you can get seniors to put in as much time and effort as their younger counterparts, their recall generally shoots way up.

The problem is that, as one gets older, more and more in your life gets perceived as implicitly memorable because, after all, you have remembered it before so why couldn't you remember it again? That perception, generally quite unconscious, that something is implicitly memorable results in allocating attention and effort elsewhere. The clever part of the study in question is that, by requiring participants to draw (something they would not normally do to remember words) they sidestep the "Yeah, yeah, I know, I know" reflex that would have otherwise minimized processing. The challenge is always prompting older adults (or oneself) to go the extra mile to memorize.

Ironically, I started an analogous pilot study with rats back in 1981. The notion of information being more memorable and easily recalled if there are more things associated with it and providing paths to get back to it, stems from U of T memory-mavens Gus Craik and Bob Lockhart's seminal 1972 paper on "levels of processing". I was training rats to make a choice based on varying numbers of cues. They might be selecting the correct maze arm because of one cue, or maybe 3 or 4 cues. The initial data looked like the more things they could associate with the correct choice (e.g., the side with the rubber mat and the big food dish), the quicker they learned; learning being a demonstration of remembering the information.

The CBC article misrepresents the research in some ways. I hasten to remind people that there is no "You" apart from your brain, so saying that "Brains remember more easily" is a false duality and adds no more to understanding than saying "People remember more easily".


----------



## Blind Dog

withdrawn


----------



## greco

Blind Dog said:


> withdrawn


Try socializing more?


----------



## High/Deaf

Guitar101 said:


> Saw this on CBC. Looks interesting. It seems that drawing information is stored in a different location in the brain than writing things down. I think music is similar if I remember correctly.
> 
> Drawing aids memory more than written notes, Canadian researchers find | CBC News
> 
> Example: Trying to remember to buy bread? Draw a picture of a loaf of bread on your shopping list.


While that makes sense, it may be dependent on your drawing skills. I'd be at the grocery store wondering why I drew a picture of a school bus. Was I supposed to pick up the grandkids from school? Partridge family reunion on TV? WTF?


----------



## Guest

Snow shovel or strip joint?


----------



## Wardo

Sitting here procrastinating about going to work and the words from that Viet Nam song by Country Joe at Woodstock pop into my head. I would have heard that song maybe 3 times about 5o years ago and didn’t take much notice of it when I did hear it. Don’t remember drawing any pictures of it either.


----------



## Guitar101

High/Deaf said:


> While that makes sense, it may be dependent on your drawing skills. I'd be at the grocery store wondering why I drew a picture of a school bus. Was I supposed to pick up the grandkids from school? Partridge family reunion on TV? WTF?


Funny post. They actually talked about drawing skills and suggested that the quality of the drawing wasn't an issue. Laristotle,
View attachment 238574
. . your drawing makes sense to me. "Go to the bank machine and get some money because your going to watch the dancers at the local strip joint". Might need to add a picture of a bus or a taxi for the ride home.


----------



## mhammer

Dave,


Wardo said:


> Sitting here procrastinating about going to work and the words from that Viet Nam song by Country Joe at Woodstock pop into my head. I would have heard that song maybe 3 times about 5o years ago and didn’t take much notice of it when I did hear it. Don’t remember drawing any pictures of it either.


The organization and contents of long-term memory is a funny beast. One often has experiences like you describe where something prompts recall of an experience or factual knowledge from long long ago and you can't for the life of you figure out how that suddenly jumped into the spotlight. Writing this, I was reminded of a guy in grade 8, I hadn't thought of in years, who was a bit bigger than the rest of us, and would go to lengths to "persuade" you that the Beach Boys were better than the Beatles.

At the same time as we can't fully explain how ancient memories pop into view and then disappear again for years, PTSD consists primarily of the inability for memories of a traumatic experience to NOT keep intruding into consciousness. Stuff we have no reason to recall shows up after prolonged absence, and stuff we would like to forget simply won't go away. And some of what we remember, and swear it to be accurate, is confabulation.

All are many reasons why I found the study of memory to be fascinating, and central to understanding who we are.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Wardo

Drawing and writing things down seems to me to be kind of the same thing because when I was jamin for an exam during my undergrad I would point form everything in block letters over about 20 to 25 pages and I could visualize what was written on every page as I was going to sleep that night - then get to the exam and point form my answers to all three questions before I forgot what I’d memorized and then write the essay answers from there. No idea where any of that got stored because next day it was information dump in on the next one...lol


----------



## mhammer

If you've never heard/seen it, you should check out Father Guido Sarducci's "5-minute university". Enjoy.


----------



## greco

mhammer said:


> If you've never heard/seen it, you should check out Father Guido Sarducci's "5-minute university". Enjoy.


Thanks very much for this! Nice laugh for the morning and wonderful memories. I had totally forgotten about Father Guido.


----------



## High/Deaf

Wardo said:


> Drawing and writing things down seems to me to be kind of the same thing because when I was jamin for an exam during my undergrad I would point form everything in block letters over about 20 to 25 pages and I could visualize what was written on every page as I was going to sleep that night - then get to the exam and point form my answers to all three questions before I forgot what I’d memorized and then write the essay answers from there. No idea where any of that got stored because next day it was information dump in on the next one...lol


I'd memorize like crazy. And then celebrate after exams, drink and forget everything I memorized. LOL


----------



## Wardo

High/Deaf said:


> I'd memorize like crazy. And then celebrate after exams, drink and forget everything I memorized. LOL


Yeah, I did the same thing; didn’t want my brain to get filled up too much... lol


----------



## mhammer

I didn't really try to memorize anything. I'd just enjoy learning about it. If you added up all the notes I took in damn near 20 years of university, it would amount to maybe one Hilroy scribbler. I just thought about it as the classes went along, tried to link it to whatever I already knew, and thought about questions to ask. As a result, I still remember a lot of it. Consequently, when I eventually got to teaching, I'd prepare note outlines for my students, with the basic points printed out, and space for them to pencil in a few details. I wanted them to be able to look up, think, ask questions, and discuss. Notes are pointless if you're not thinking about what you're writing down.


----------



## High/Deaf

That was true for me as well - in the courses I was interested in. 

It was the filler courses that I had to memorize stuff - so no problem forgetting it afterward. Crazy, illogical stuff like English Lit or Economics. The Economics prof lost my in the first week when he said "making money is not one of the main purposes of a business" or something like that. At that point, it left the world of practical and became purely theoretical, IMO. 

No business owner I've ever met, worked with/for or read about ever thought making money was incidental. The ones that do probably aren't around long enough to make the point with any sort of resonance.


----------



## Wardo

Most of my undergrad was philosophy and political theory. Every course was essay question exams and usually a 25 page paper. For the exams it was useful to be able to memorize and lay out the positions of various theorists and then argue your answer from there.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Ship of fools

Dang it I forgot how to post a pic


----------



## jb welder

Stumbled across this elsewhere and it seemed appropriate.


----------



## High/Deaf

/\ A Classic!

"Lugggzzurray"

"But we had it tooof"


----------



## Johnny Spune

jb welder said:


> Stumbled across this elsewhere and it seemed appropriate.


Yaaaaa...
that kinda sounds like me.....

Walk to school 5 miles every day-uphill both ways. 

Young people....
Get Off My Laaaaaawnn!....cough, hack....


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1026813310837146


----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1026813310837146


I fncking near have to get a step ladder to get into the Tacoma as it is, but at least it can hop a curb when necessary, which is more than the Matrix can do.


----------



## Ship of fools

Hey Mooh I can't get into a Tacoma anymore just to tall thank goodness for my Jeep Compass with 4 wheel drive can help me jump a curb with ease just having a shitty time walking in this crap alway worry about that one slip I can't recover from and at this point hate to break a bone.


----------



## Guitar101

Ship of fools said:


> Hey Mooh I can't get into a Tacoma anymore just to tall thank goodness for my Jeep Compass with 4 wheel drive can help me jump a curb with ease just having a shitty time walking in this crap alway worry about that one slip I can't recover from and at this point hate to break a bone.


You really got to watch out for those little patches of ice hiding under a little bit of snow this year. My wife sprained her ankle a few weeks ago when she fell and I almost went down this morning.


----------



## mhammer

Salt is limited in its ability to work wonders with icy patches. So I'm wondering, does anybody make a sort of ice equivalent of the Garden Weasel? That is, a tool you can roll on an icy sidewalk and score the ice to give at least a little grip/traction until the salt is able to work? Or is the Garden Weasel itself up to the task?


----------



## vadsy

mhammer said:


> Salt is limited in its ability to work wonders with icy patches. So I'm wondering, does anybody make a sort of ice equivalent of the Garden Weasel? That is, a tool you can roll on an icy sidewalk and score the ice to give at least a little grip/traction until the salt is able to work? Or is the Garden Weasel itself up to the task?


salt and some sand/pebbly gravel,. or you can use a flamethrower, first on the ice and then on the garden weasel


----------



## Ship of fools

So curious what did you do with your RRSP's did you switch them over or cash them out and for those that cashed them out did you get hit real bad at tax time.


----------



## greco

mhammer said:


> Salt is limited in its ability to work wonders with icy patches. So I'm wondering, does anybody make a sort of ice equivalent of the Garden Weasel? That is, a tool you can roll on an icy sidewalk and score the ice to give at least a little grip/traction until the salt is able to work? Or is the Garden Weasel itself up to the task?


As a scientist, this will interest you...
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/rosemere-wood-chips-1.4499146


----------



## Electraglide

Ship of fools said:


> So curious what did you do with your RRSP's did you switch them over or cash them out and for those that cashed them out did you get hit real bad at tax time.


Used them as down payment on the house my 3rd ex-wife now has. No hit on taxes because of my age but took a big hit in other ways. If she sells the house and I'm still alive I might get some of that money back.


----------



## Electraglide

greco said:


> As a scientist, this will interest you...
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/rosemere-wood-chips-1.4499146


And some laughed when I suggested ground up straw. Would work almost as well as the coated wood chips.


----------



## Wardo

I’m gonna go with flamethrower on the garden weasel and buy a place in Flarriduh for the winter along with an M1911 in case you find yourself in the shit.


----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> I’m gonna go with flamethrower on the garden weasel and buy a place in Flarriduh for the winter along with an M1911 in case you find yourself in the shit.


Can't go to Flarriduh and not supposed to have an M1911. For that matter the flamethrower is out too. How about a Colt Army on the Sunshine Coast?


----------



## Ship of fools

Nearly half of parents still financially support adult children in their 30s: RBC poll
After hearing how many ( and I was shocked ) older folks were putting off retirement to support their grown children all I could think of was wow we are doing something very seriously wrong if our kids need that much support the number they said was around 7,000.00 per year and that's a boat load for a lot of older folks and it made me wonder how many here might be doing that. And at the same time I was thinking why are parents paying for things like cable cell phones and such are those things necessity of living.
I get sometimes they may need help with important things like food rent hydro but some of the other things just seem really unnecessary to help them make it through life and the daily chores of does your kid really need 10gigs for their cell phone or icloud storage.What say you the rest of old farts.


----------



## mhammer

greco said:


> As a scientist, this will interest you...
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/rosemere-wood-chips-1.4499146


When I went to the dentist the other day, I had to make my way from the nearby parking lot to their office behind a little strip mall. One of the places in the strip mall is a Middle Eastern bakery and another is a Middle Eastern roastery (that roasts nuts and coffee beans). It was still pretty icy, but part of the path behind the strip mall had much better traction. Something had been dumped on the ice and clearly melted everything below it, such that the ice had sort of the surface texture of a crumpet. The material was dark, but it obviously wasn't sand, and the temperatures have been too cold of late to use salt. So all I can figure is that something from the roastery - perhaps ground nut shells/husks - was brought out on a shovel and then scattered on the path so that employees could walk safely. Makes me wonder if there is some household item I could heat up in the oven, without contaminating the oven or stinking up the house, and spread on the driveway in similar fashion to provide some traction. As it stands, now, I need to open the garage door, point the car at the garage from the street, and rely on traction from the street and momentum to carry the car up the driveway into the garage. It's not a long driveway, and not especially that sloped, but it's solid ice, with precious little traction.

Maybe those roastery guys are onto something.


----------



## Electraglide

Ship of fools said:


> Nearly half of parents still financially support adult children in their 30s: RBC poll
> After hearing how many ( and I was shocked ) older folks were putting off retirement to support their grown children all I could think of was wow we are doing something very seriously wrong if our kids need that much support the number they said was around 7,000.00 per year and that's a boat load for a lot of older folks and it made me wonder how many here might be doing that. And at the same time I was thinking why are parents paying for things like cable cell phones and such are those things necessity of living.
> I get sometimes they may need help with important things like food rent hydro but some of the other things just seem really unnecessary to help them make it through life and the daily chores of does your kid really need 10gigs for their cell phone or icloud storage.What say you the rest of old farts.










All the phone you need. PS, my kid just bought a 3 year old, 30' travel trailer and won't let me live in it.


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> Maybe those roastery guys are onto something.


Next time you're in the area, stop in and ask?


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> When I went to the dentist the other day, I had to make my way from the nearby parking lot to their office behind a little strip mall. One of the places in the strip mall is a Middle Eastern bakery and another is a Middle Eastern roastery (that roasts nuts and coffee beans). It was still pretty icy, but part of the path behind the strip mall had much better traction. Something had been dumped on the ice and clearly melted everything below it, such that the ice had sort of the surface texture of a crumpet. The material was dark, but it obviously wasn't sand, and the temperatures have been too cold of late to use salt. So all I can figure is that something from the roastery - perhaps ground nut shells/husks - was brought out on a shovel and then scattered on the path so that employees could walk safely. Makes me wonder if there is some household item I could heat up in the oven, without contaminating the oven or stinking up the house, and spread on the driveway in similar fashion to provide some traction. As it stands, now, I need to open the garage door, point the car at the garage from the street, and rely on traction from the street and momentum to carry the car up the driveway into the garage. It's not a long driveway, and not especially that sloped, but it's solid ice, with precious little traction.
> 
> Maybe those roastery guys are onto something.


50 lb Walnut Shell Blasting Abrasive | Princess Auto these will do the trick.


----------



## mhammer

Electraglide said:


> 50 lb Walnut Shell Blasting Abrasive | Princess Auto these will do the trick.


Thanks for that. Interesting. I guess the question for me would be how to heat them up, and whether they retain their heat long enough to do anything to the ice surface. I do have a toaster oven in the garage for paint-curing purposes, so I could do small batches at a time without stinking up the house or contaminating the actual oven. I'll have to look into that a little further.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Thanks for that. Interesting. I guess the question for me would be how to heat them up, and whether they retain their heat long enough to do anything to the ice surface. I do have a toaster oven in the garage for paint-curing purposes, so I could do small batches at a time without stinking up the house or contaminating the actual oven. I'll have to look into that a little further.


Why heat it up? Just drive it into the driveway. If you heat it up the ice will melt and then refreeze in a short period of time encasing the grit in ice and turning your driveway into a brownish skating rink. If you drive the grit into the surface of your driveway it will still provide traction.


----------



## mhammer

How would _you_ "drive it into" the ice? I'm thinking of ways to replicate the texturing of the ice surface like I saw the other day. Essentially, it's a way of accomplishing what salt does or is able to do when the temperature is only a few degrees below zero.


----------



## allthumbs56

mhammer said:


> When I went to the dentist the other day, I had to make my way from the nearby parking lot to their office behind a little strip mall. One of the places in the strip mall is a Middle Eastern bakery and another is a Middle Eastern roastery (that roasts nuts and coffee beans). It was still pretty icy, but part of the path behind the strip mall had much better traction. Something had been dumped on the ice and clearly melted everything below it, such that the ice had sort of the surface texture of a crumpet. The material was dark, but it obviously wasn't sand, and the temperatures have been too cold of late to use salt. So all I can figure is that something from the roastery - perhaps ground nut shells/husks - was brought out on a shovel and then scattered on the path so that employees could walk safely. Makes me wonder if there is some household item I could heat up in the oven, without contaminating the oven or stinking up the house, and spread on the driveway in similar fashion to provide some traction. As it stands, now, I need to open the garage door, point the car at the garage from the street, and rely on traction from the street and momentum to carry the car up the driveway into the garage. It's not a long driveway, and not especially that sloped, but it's solid ice, with precious little traction.
> 
> Maybe those roastery guys are onto something.


Most, if not all, winter tires contain walnut shells:

Winter Technology | Toyo Tires Canada


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> How would _you_ "drive it into" the ice? I'm thinking of ways to replicate the texturing of the ice surface like I saw the other day. Essentially, it's a way of accomplishing what salt does or is able to do when the temperature is only a few degrees below zero.


It's a driveway isn't it? On sidewalks you could walk it into the ice. As I said, if you heat it up, the water that results will freeze again. If it's just a walkway then maybe heating will help for a short period of time.....but not far below freezing temps. As far as texturing the ice surface, you're still left with ice. One of the things you'll probably find is that the place that spreads whatever on the ice probably does it a few times a day, each and every day. As far as putting warm/hot stuff on icy surfaces, I've spread a lot of hot wood ash around from wood stoves, fireplaces and furnaces. Growing up that was part of the job in the winter. It's a temporary measure and works better when the ashes are cold. The one old snowblower I had I modified and had serrated edges on the augers that left the surface with a pebbled texture. Anyplace there was traffic had to be done fairly often.


----------



## mhammer

allthumbs56 said:


> Most, if not all, winter tires contain walnut shells:
> 
> Winter Technology | Toyo Tires Canada


Interesting. Ironic that winter tires need to be made of material that remain soft at low temperature, so they can still conform to surfaces for grip, but also have "hard bits"for where the driving surface offers no traction unless the tire is abrasive.

Happily, the sun came out this afternoon and melted things a bit. The driveway is still pretty icy, but I gather the salt I had spread around earlier in the week was able to do some work today.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## brucew

Since this is kind of random....I'm bored today. Usually keep myself busy, but it's the weather. Sun has changed and is, "warm" now, but still snow/getting bare dirt, kind of that cool/chilly/muddy, nice but not nice enough to do anything constructive outside yet time of year.

Not even much incentive to play guitar today. Sure, played for an hr or so, but wistfully. Made a big pot of pork and beans, will pressure can it tomorrow......something to do.

Not really venting, just feeling kind of whiney today I guess.  Looking fwd to the last season of game of thrones and the new deadwood movie though.......yah, I'm bored.

Think I'll pour a rye and water; lose a couple games of chess to the computer. It'll give me something to swear at. In the country so can't sit on the deck and yell at kids for no reason.


----------



## Guest

brucew said:


> the last season of game of thrones


Waiting on this too.


----------



## brucew

laristotle said:


> Waiting on this too.


Started rewatching it from the beginning to get up to speed. Very well made/acted series. Think the word, "epic" would be appropriate.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest

brucew said:


> Started rewatching it from the beginning to get up to speed.


This may help


----------



## Guest

A recap for those awaiting the final season


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> A recap for those awaiting the final season


It took five minutes of watching the naked girl on the dragon before I realized there were people on the ground


----------



## brucew

That was good.^^^

New day, got my sorry ass motivated, bunch of stuff done.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Bullet

allthumbs56 said:


> naked girl on the dragon


Wouldn't that get kinda cold ?!


----------



## High/Deaf

She certainly didn't have that kind of 'bounce' in the first season. And now that she's a star, she doesn't seem so inclined to show us how much 'bounce' she has 7 or 8 years later. Bummer.


----------



## Ship of fools

Well thought I was going to get some time off from here but dang my health took another hit back in the hospital for a week ( well 6 days ) ended up with my hiatus growing much bigger and maybe no hope of surgery to fix it then my COPD decided to flare up and then to top it off ended up with a 1 cm ulcer ( turns out taking advil for the hiatus was not such a good idea ) crappers just when I thought I could devote time to studio and finish off some undone work shite is all I can say sometimes its just unfair and walking more then 25 steps I feel like I just ran a 2000 km run without a stop getting the lungs to co-operate just totally sucks at the moment.
I hope that all you younger ones who work in dust and crap like that wear something for protection of your lungs the best advise I can express is that if you dont stop smoking or breathing in crap you' will never know just how much your lungs can hurt and just how annoying it is to not be able to feel the finger tips of your fingers or toes the constant tingling is extremely annoying, shite I would rather have broken bones at least I know they will heal okay done.


----------



## vadsy

does punctuation become an issue with age?


----------



## rhh7

Pulling for you, Ship!


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> A recap for those awaiting the final season


I thought most dragons had plates down their back.


----------



## Doug B

I have arthritis in my lower spine. Does anyone know of any exercises that a 65 year old can do that don't make me feel worse? Thanks.

Doug


----------



## Electraglide

Ship of fools said:


> Well thought I was going to get some time off from here but dang my health took another hit back in the hospital for a week ( well 6 days ) ended up with my hiatus growing much bigger and maybe no hope of surgery to fix it then my COPD decided to flare up and then to top it off ended up with a 1 cm ulcer ( turns out taking advil for the hiatus was not such a good idea ) crappers just when I thought I could devote time to studio and finish off some undone work shite is all I can say sometimes its just unfair and walking more then 25 steps I feel like I just ran a 2000 km run without a stop getting the lungs to co-operate just totally sucks at the moment.
> I hope that all you younger ones who work in dust and crap like that wear something for protection of your lungs the best advise I can express is that if you dont stop smoking or breathing in crap you' will never know just how much your lungs can hurt and just how annoying it is to not be able to feel the finger tips of your fingers or toes the constant tingling is extremely annoying, shite I would rather have broken bones at least I know they will heal okay done.


Seems we're sort of in the same boat. Haitus, environmentally caused copd (smoked most of my life, did industrial brake relining and worked with spun fiberglass with no mask) suffer from bronchitis all my life arthritis kicks in and my hands and arms lock up makeing it interesting riding a bike sometimes. In March pnemonia had me in the hospital for 4 days and took another month or so for me to completely stop coughing and just for the hell of it I don't always correct grammer and spelling mistakes. Problem with broken bones at this age is the take longer to heel but on the plus side the hand I broke when I was younger and my shoulder have both stopped aching so the weather is going to change for the better here. Oh yeah, after a certain age pinching the nurses and wheelchair drags in the hospitals are allowed.


----------



## Electraglide

Doug B said:


> I have arthritis in my lower spine. Does anyone know of any exercises that a 65 year old can do that don't make me feel worse? Thanks.
> 
> Doug


I walk, do as little twisting as I can and I'm never in a hurry to get anywhere. Slow leg lifts and semi sit ups help most of the time with an emphasis on the slow part works for me. And I don't sit still for too long. My back gets bad enough sometimes that I lie on a cold floor 'til the pain dulls, then I walk for a bit.


----------



## blueshores_guy

Doug B said:


> I have arthritis in my lower spine. Does anyone know of any exercises that a 65 year old can do that don't make me feel worse? Thanks.
> 
> Doug


Get thee to a physiotherapist. Really. No kidding.
I went to one last year for a pinched nerve in one shoulder that damn near crippled me. The right exercise regime from her and I was cured within a month.
This year it's for lower back pain. Same deal....she gives me exercises to do, I do them, I get better.
Well worth the small cost for the outstanding results.


----------



## Lincoln

vadsy said:


> does punctuation become an issue with age?


not really, but at a certain age you do run out of "giveafvck"


----------



## oldjoat

DILLIGAF


----------



## vadsy

Lincoln said:


> not really, but at a certain age you do run out of "giveafvck"


just one or two commas could help me connect with this mans plight


----------



## Wardo

I experience soul death about every 15 or 20 minutes but other than that I'm fine and can still string a sentence together with all the grammar shit in the right places.


----------



## jb welder

Muddled lack of punctuation does tend to provoke a 'skim' response. If someone can't be bothered to make it readable, I'm not likely to make much effort to try and read it.
That being said, I cut Ship a lot of slack on this. Especially if he's trying to type on a phone, it can be a pain.
At least breaking it up into paragraphs with some spacing always helps.


----------



## Electraglide

Lincoln said:


> not really, but at a certain age you do run out of "giveafvck"


I was in my 20's when it started and by about 50 I really didn't give a fuck anymore.


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> just one or two commas could help me connect with this mans plight


What the hell vadsy! Without a capital J we can't tell if there is a part of the sentence missing and with out some punctuation after plight we don't know if the sentence ends or if you lost your train of thought. And there's an apostrophe missing; it should be man's plight. Unless you mean more than one man and then it would be men's plight using the plural of man but still needing an apostrophe before the s.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> What the hell, vadsy?!?


FIFY


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> FIFY


Doesn't need an interabang; I wasn't questioning anything but I guess it could be taken that way. In that case it only needs a question mark. And yes, I know what it is, my mom had a typewriter with it on it. Mom used it in her job for years. I remember my first wife using it in her job too.


----------



## Doug B

blueshores_guy said:


> Get thee to a physiotherapist. Really. No kidding.
> I went to one last year for a pinched nerve in one shoulder that damn near crippled me. The right exercise regime from her and I was cured within a month.
> This year it's for lower back pain. Same deal....she gives me exercises to do, I do them, I get better.
> Well worth the small cost for the outstanding results.


Out here in BC, physios charge approx $65 per visit. Not a small cost for me, especially with repeat visits..


----------



## Electraglide

So I'm looking something up in the "hometown" local paper and I made the mistake of taking a quick look at the obits. On the first page was a familiar face. One of the guys I went to school with had died last week. On the second page was the girlfriend I had when I was 16. Then there was one of the guys I used to ride with. And I kept on looking.....I went back until Jan 1 2018. All told there were 15 people I knew including 3 I rode with, another ex girlfriend and 12 I'd gone to school with. Most of the ones I went to school with had been in grade 1 with me all the way up to grade 12. There was one who was in the local college with me. Might not sound like much but in '69 Vernon had a population of about 12,000. Up from about 8000 when we moved there in '55. I guess it's to be expected because almost all these people were my age. The one girlfriend was 15 years younger than me.


----------



## Electraglide

Doug B said:


> Out here in BC, physios charge approx $65 per visit. Not a small cost for me, especially with repeat visits..


It's been a few years but when I was in lived in Vernon, the second time, the first 10 visits to the physiotherapist were covered by BC Health. I was referred by my doctor. Part of my back problems are because of a work accident in the early 70s. In the early 90s my shoulder was covered by WCB. I try to be careful how I lift things etc. but sometimes it don't take much. The last time my back went out and I was off for work for a few days I bent down to pick up a box cutter I had dropped. I laid down and slowly stretched for about 2 hrs before I could ride the bike home. I didn't mind the massage and hot and cold part of the treatment but I think the young lady that did the shock treatment was maybe just a little too into it. The first thing they did with my shoulder was give me a shot of Cortisone . Then it was exercise and massage therapy until the WCB Dr. said I could go back to work with a shoulder brace.
Did going to physio cure things? No, but it helped for a while and the exercises come in handy. Plus it's a good way to get someone to give you a back massage.


----------



## butterknucket

High/Deaf said:


> That's what senior women look like, not what senior men chase. This is how senior guitar players roll (I wish ....... ):


Well, it's common knowledge he's always had a thing for 'younger' girls.


----------



## oldjoat

mhammer said:


> However, since I retired from work, I have not cut my hair. Got a little pony tail going on


shades of "almost cut my hair" ran through my head there for a second..... no wait , it's gone again.


----------



## greco

mhammer said:


> Got a little pony tail going on.


Do you still have your beard also?


----------



## Wardo

butterknucket said:


> Well, it's common knowledge he's always had a thing for 'younger' girls.


Well at his age which way is there to go - he's kinda out of options in the other direction...lol


----------



## butterknucket

Wardo said:


> Well at his age which way is there to go - he's kinda out of options in the other direction...lol


She looks a little old compared to the girls he liked in the 70's.


----------



## Wardo

Electraglide said:


> ...I think the young lady that did the shock treatment was maybe just a little too into it.


Did they hook it up to your head ...lol


----------



## Wardo

butterknucket said:


> She looks a little old compared to the girls he liked in the 70's.


Maybe that explains the cover on Houses of The Holy.


----------



## butterknucket

Wardo said:


> Maybe that explains the cover on Houses of The Holy.


Good point


----------



## Wardo

butterknucket said:


> Good point


... lol


----------



## oldjoat

dang ... makin phun of us older folk agin.


----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> Did they hook it up to your head ...lol


Nope, that was at the place with the funny jackets and long, cold baths. They did have some interesting experimental drugs tho. . My room mate Tim was always outside, looking in.


----------



## Electraglide

50+ years!!!!! Sumbitch.








Gotta get this.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> dang ... makin phun of us older folk agin.











Let's confuse dem yung folks wit cartoons from the past.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Let's confuse dem yung folks wit cartoons from the past.


yea, like why is the rope on fire but the candle under it isn't even lit? also, was spelling and linguistics an issue back in the day?

(I'm just kidding, ya'll have fun)


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> yea, like why is the rope on fire but the candle under it isn't even lit? also, was spelling and linguistics an issue back in the day?
> 
> (I'm just kidding, ya'll have fun)


See, it works.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> See, it works.


I think you may be having a stroke


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> I think you may be having a stroke


Not again.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## vadsy

Robert1950 said:


>


this one isn’t confusing at all, makes perfect sense in this thread, kudos


----------



## High/Deaf

butterknucket said:


> She looks a little old compared to the girls he liked in the 70's.


LOL

He's aged nearly 50 years while his girlfriends have aged about 10. He won't be with 50 year old women until he's, what, about 250? Considering the deal with the devil, he'll probably make it.


----------



## Ship of fools

it just amazes me here you are worried about my punctuation and here I am worried about staying alive what a fucked up world we live in that you cant figure it out that it hurts to type with my fingers


----------



## allthumbs56

High/Deaf said:


> LOL
> 
> He's aged nearly 50 years while his girlfriends have aged about 10. He won't be with 50 year old women until he's, what, about 250? Considering the deal with the devil, he'll probably make it.


I can identify. I've always liked 19 year old girls. I did when I was 11, when I was 19, 25. Now, in my 60's I still like 19 year old girls. Some may call that creepy - I call it pretty consistent


----------



## oldjoat

Ship of fools said:


> figure it out that it hurts to type with my fingers


MY bad ... sorry

some apps can be made to take Voice to Text .

nice thing about getting older , you can still look at all those girls Younger than you.


----------



## mhammer

Since you only joined recently - which is no great sin - you're likely not aware of Ship's rather considerable health challenges. Ship and I have corresponded off-line for a bit, and I'll just say that, while he takes much of it in good humour, we're pretty blessed to have him tap/peck out _anything_ here, and he seems to be glad to be still around to do it.

Not a smack on the wrists for you. Just an attempt to avoid anything unintentionally ugly. We rib each other here, but when we bust our friends' balls, we generally know enough about them to know what is and isn't off-limits. On-line, it's easy for none of that background to be available.

So, with that brief digression, carry on.


----------



## oldjoat

To dictate *text*. , clicking All Programs, clicking Accessories, clicking Ease of Access, and then clicking *Windows Speech* Recognition. Say "start listening" or click the Microphone button to start the listening mode. Open the program you want to use or select the *text* box you want to dictate *text* into.


----------



## mhammer

oldjoat said:


> To dictate *text*. , clicking All Programs, clicking Accessories, clicking Ease of Access, and then clicking *Windows Speech* Recognition. Say "start listening" or click the Microphone button to start the listening mode. Open the program you want to use or select the *text* box you want to dictate *text* into.


If I have understood Ship's needs/circumstances correctly, it's not a question of manual dexterity or coordination (no ALS or cerebral palsy involved), but more a question of having the energy and clarity of mind on any given day to post something. Keep in mind that even if one were to use speech recognition, it takes clarity of mind and concentration to verify that what you thought you wanted to say was accurately recognized and made sense.

Again, no harm or foul on your part. I just wanted the situation to be clearer for you. If there were movement restrictions in the absence of concentration issues, your suggestions would be entirely apt.

Years back, we had a guy with moderately-severe Asperger's take an interest in the DIYstompbox forum. His posts aggravated a lot of people who didn't recognize his writing style as symptomatic. They were scattered and perseverative at the same time, asking a ton of questions with no gap between them, focussing entirely on phase shifters and nothing else, and little indication that he had read and understood the responses people posted. His replies often repeated verbatim what someone had written in their reply. Because of that, many were dead certain he was actually a bot or a troll. My own training and research interests let me spot the Asperger's traits right away. When I saw a form member about to rip him a new one, I would contact them off-line and direct them - gently - to an Asperger's Syndrome information site, at which point the lights would come on for the person and they'd soften their tone or simply back away. I contacted the fellow off-line and coached him to draft posts that were received a little more positively and would draw useful replies. He was responsive and cooperative - at least as much as he knew how to do. The quality of his posts improved (I told him to set a limit of 5 questions per post) and the flaming was diminished. But it just goes to show you that:
- ANYONE can be on-line; there is no medical or cognitive status exam required for someone to post anything anywhere on any site, be it a hobby-related form, a professional listserv, Youtube, the CBC site, or whatever
- people who might need special consideration when it comes to interacting with them are not going to broadcast it
- there are a lot of VERY different people in very different circumstances out there; often more different than any of us could possibly imagine or ever knew existed
It's a tricky world out there. I don't expect everyone to be able to second guess everyone else's circumstances/needs. That's an impossible demand. We just need to try, and be prepared to change tack when needed.


----------



## mhammer

Thursday, I'm off to participate as a volunteer for a memory-and-aging study. I never imagined when I was helping to run such studies 30 years ago that I'd ever be one of the subjects of study, but there you go. Looking forward to it.


----------



## oldjoat

mhammer said:


> participate as a volunteer for a memory-and-aging study


welcome to our world on a daily basis


----------



## mhammer

It's not "our", it's "the".  I can assure you that _plenty_ of 20 year-olds also find themselves standing in front of an open fridge thinking "Now why am I standing here? What did I come in here for?". Us wizzened folks just think it somehow _means_ something, while they just brush it off.


----------



## bw66

mhammer said:


> ...
> 
> Years back, we had a guy with moderately-severe Asperger's take an interest in the DIYstompbox forum. His posts aggravated a lot of people who didn't recognize his writing style as symptomatic. They were scattered and perseverative at the same time, asking a ton of questions with no gap between them, focussing entirely on phase shifters and nothing else, and little indication that he had read and understood the responses people posted. His replies often repeated verbatim what someone had written in their reply. Because of that, many were dead certain he was actually a bot or a troll. My own training and research interests let me spot the Asperger's traits right away. When I saw a form member about to rip him a new one, I would contact them off-line and direct them - gently - to an Asperger's Syndrome information site, at which point the lights would come on for the person and they'd soften their tone or simply back away. I contacted the fellow off-line and coached him to draft posts that were received a little more positively and would draw useful replies. He was responsive and cooperative - at least as much as he knew how to do. The quality of his posts improved (I told him to set a limit of 5 questions per post) and the flaming was diminished. But it just goes to show you that:
> - ANYONE can be on-line; there is no medical or cognitive status exam required for someone to post anything anywhere on any site, be it a hobby-related form, a professional listserv, Youtube, the CBC site, or whatever
> - people who might need special consideration when it comes to interacting with them are not going to broadcast it
> - there are a lot of VERY different people in very different circumstances out there; often more different than any of us could possibly imagine or ever knew existed
> It's a tricky world out there. I don't expect everyone to be able to second guess everyone else's circumstances/needs. That's an impossible demand. We just need to try, and be prepared to change tack when needed.


On behalf of those of us with kids on the spectrum, thank-you!


----------



## Wardo

oldjoat said:


> To dictate *text*. , clicking All Programs, clicking Accessories, clicking Ease of Access, and then clicking *Windows Speech* Recognition. Say "start listening" or click the Microphone button to start the listening mode. Open the program you want to use or select the *text* box you want to dictate *text* into.


I will check out the windows version.

I’ve been using Dragon for about 20 years at work and it’s pretty good but when I stupidly put windows 10 on my lap tops Dragon stopped working; apparently it can’t find the sound card now and I can’t find the time to mess with it. Fortunately my desktops still have winders 7.


----------



## oldjoat

windows 7 and up should all have it ( only works if you have a mic plugged in / built in )

device driver is probably missing fore win 10 ( or not updated )
set program for "compatibility mode" when running , maybe.


----------



## Electraglide

Here's something random for retirees.....why don't working girls offer discounts for those of us over 65? Hell, I get a lot of discounts depending where I shop or eat and what day of the month it is. And I don't even ask for a smaller portion. I get the regular sized ones. Because I'm a senior I get one hell of a discount on my buss pass and I can ride when ever I want and there's no time limit.


----------



## mhammer

A good friend of mine got a t-shirt that says "I'm a senior. Where the hell is my discount?"

I thought it was funny how in the U.K. they call it "concession", rather than senior's discount. I wonder how it came to be called that.


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> I can identify. I've always liked 19 year old girls. I did when I was 11, when I was 19, 25. Now, in my 60's I still like 19 year old girls. Some may call that creepy - I call it pretty consistent


The problem is you can't go by picking them up in a bar anymore. I like 19 and 20 year olds too. I just find them too hard on the wallet and they all seem to be in such a big hurry. Plus they don't understand it when you can't remember your phone number or how to make phone calls or answer your phone. They do find it kind of cute and enduring when you give them your phone and ask them to put their number into contacts.


----------



## oldjoat

same as tips ... to insure prompt service.

and you don't get your pay cheque ... you get your screw

hump day is Wed ... middle of the week
trunk ... boot
hood ... bonnet

and never trust a brit over 30" tall.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> To dictate *text*. , clicking All Programs, clicking Accessories, clicking Ease of Access, and then clicking *Windows Speech* Recognition. Say "start listening" or click the Microphone button to start the listening mode. Open the program you want to use or select the *text* box you want to dictate *text* into.


Is that the same for windows XP?


----------



## oldjoat

when you were young , do you remember that old fart dancing with all the young things at weddings ?

as Adams says " mostly harmless "


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> Is that the same for windows XP


 No , XP only reads things to you.


----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> I will check out the windows version.
> 
> I’ve been using Dragon for about 20 years at work and it’s pretty good but when I stupidly put windows 10 on my lap tops Dragon stopped working; apparently it can’t find the sound card now and I can’t find the time to mess with it. Fortunately my desktops still have winders 7.


When I put win 10 on this laptop the optical player stopped working and so did the built in speakers so I to it off and reinstalled win 7 from a back up. I figure on going back to XP soon.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> No , XP only reads things to you.


good. Don't need to talk to some dumb machine that makes spelling mistakes. This is Canada damn it, not some stupid state.
That's supposed to say damned but dumb works.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> when you were young , do you remember that old fart dancing with all the young things at weddings ?
> 
> as Adams says " mostly harmless "


 Nope, just another biker. I think the last regular wedding I went to was my first. And careful about the old fart thing. It puts the young ones off.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> I figure on going back to XP soon


No longer supported for updates.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> No longer supported for updates.


No big deal. Most of the programs I use are for XP or older.


----------



## Guest

I have some for '98 and '95.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> I have some for '98 and '95.


So do I plus copies of 95, 98 and all the other programs up to win 8. Some of the stuff the ex decided wasn't worth anything so she threw them in a box and gave them to my son. 
One Toshiba at my son's runs '98 and has an old Raven printer hooked up to it complete with a box of fan fold paper and a usb 5 1/4" floppy drive. Makes it easy to print the sheet music and words to say 30 songs at once. Just hit print and walk away. No rush.


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> It puts the young ones off


 so?, I'll just tell'em to get off my lawn again.
besides, I'm mostly harmless too. 
old age and treachery will always overcome youth and exuberance.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> so?, I'll just tell'em to get off my lawn again.
> besides, I'm mostly harmless too.
> old age and treachery will always overcome youth and exuberance.


So will farts but a nice set of boobs have a way of overcoming old age and treachery. Especially if they are youthful and exuberant. As far as the lawn goes, well......just how much is it trimmed?


----------



## oldjoat

they don't overcome, just sooth the savage beast .
hard to think about anything when 2 puppies are fighting under a blanket.
as far as the lawn ... most of them are trimmed almost bare these days .


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> they don't overcome, just sooth the savage beast .
> hard to think about anything when 2 puppies are fighting under a blanket.
> as far as the lawn ... most of them are trimmed almost bare these days .


You they soothe, me they push, bounce and crush into submission. Hey, I put up a good, hands on fight but they always seem to win in the end. As long as the lawn isn't artificial turf it's ok.


----------



## oldjoat

you are forgive for your frailties .
many have fought the good fight and lost (easy to surrender)


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> you are forgive for your frailties .
> many have fought the good fight and lost (easy to surrender)


I w
Have been knock(reed) into submission many times.


----------



## mhammer




----------



## Electraglide

DILLIGAF


----------



## oldjoat

me either


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

I'm putting this here because the result pleases me. Anyway, came close to having this happen to me but I saw it coming and there was room to step back. Some of the other people on the side walk weren't as lucky.









The funny part, there was a cop behind the car that did the splashing. As soon as the car hit the water the red and blues came on. I think in Alberta that ticket comes under the undue care and attention or public nuisance law. In some place like Regina and Charlottetown there are specific laws against it and a $500 fine. In Britain the fine starts at 100 pounds and 3 points and goes up to 5000 pounds. Driving “without reasonable consideration for other persons.”


----------



## Electraglide

Can you say Prince Albert?


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

What? Eh?? Don't give me any B.S. or,... or,.... Zzzzzz Zzzzzz Zzzzzz.....................


----------



## Electraglide

Robert1950 said:


> What? Eh?? Don't give me any B.S. or,... or,.... Zzzzzz Zzzzzz Zzzzzz.....................


Quick, while he's asleep, you kids go play in his yard.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Quick, while he's asleep, you kids go play in his yard.


Careful. He probably has a motion detector set up to his lawn sprinkler. lol


----------



## oldjoat

and electric fence


----------



## Electraglide

Don't worry, Robert is in the Okanagan spoiling the grandkids and watching the bikinis on the beach by Bertram Park....I think they now wear bikinis there. He probably forgot to turn the sprinkler off so he'll have waterfront property when he gets back.
@Robert1950.....if they do wear bikinis there, there's a small beach by Kekuli Bay park (White Rock Beach) and another just south of Ellison Park by Vernon. The dog beach on Rattlesnake point is a good one too, just watch out for the cacti and rattle snakes.


----------



## oldjoat

dogs in bikinis .... some weird parks out west , I guess.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> dogs in bikinis .... some weird parks out west , I guess.


Retired Ontario politicians waiting just for you.


----------



## oldjoat

ooooooooh , topless !


----------



## Robert1950

oldjoat said:


> dogs in bikinis .... some weird parks out west , I guess.


It is B.C. after all


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Thought of the day.

Before you retire, you are much closer to Depends than diapers.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Electraglide

Semi retired cougars.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## High/Deaf

Robert1950 said:


> It is B.C. after all


Real sign, in real park in South Vancouver. 










People repeatedly 'modified' the old sign, which was something similar, before the city final relented and just said "fvck it, we give up".


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> Real sign, in real park in South Vancouver.
> 
> View attachment 266766
> 
> 
> People repeatedly 'modified' the old sign, which was something similar, before the city final relented and just said "fvck it, we give up".


I looked it up and I'll be damned, I used to live across the street from Guelph Park in 1971.


----------



## Robert1950

"Kkondae" - A South Korean term for 'Condescending Older People". Here the chasm between millennials and boomers may be like being of opposite sides of the North Saskatchewan River. In Korea it's like being on opposite sides of the Grand Canyon.

The ‘condescending old people’ of South Korea's workforce


----------



## butterknucket

Anyone going to bingo tonight?


----------



## oldjoat

no , I'm not religious .


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Anyone going to bingo tonight?


Nope.....Crib. $5 buy in and $0.10 a point. Then maybe the Casino.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Nope.....Crib. $5 buy in and $0.10 a point. Then maybe the Casino.


Ten cents a pint would be better.


----------



## butterknucket

And probably dangerous.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Ten cents a pint would be better.


I remember ten cents a glass and twenty cents a pint back in the day and then the price went up to fifteen cents a glass and screwed up how many you cold get for $1.00. There was and probably still is more beer in two glasses than there was/is in a pint. Ten cents a point in crib can be dangerous and expensive too. Especially if you get skunked a few times.


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> I remember ten cents a glass and twenty cents a pint back in the day and then the price went up to fifteen cents a glass and screwed up how many you cold get for $1.00. There was and probably still is more beer in two glasses than there was/is in a pint. Ten cents a point in crib can be dangerous and expensive too. Especially if you get skunked a few times.


I remember sitting with the guys in the Lion's "Men Only Room" drinking draft by the tray. I think it worked out to 25 cents a glass.


----------



## Ship of fools

I can remember this time 


butterknucket said:


> Ten cents a pint would be better.


 but it wasn't a pint they called them sleeves.


----------



## Electraglide

Ship of fools said:


> I can remember this time
> but it wasn't a pint they called them sleeves.


I think it depended where you were Ship. At the Burnaby I remember them being called pints....the Villa and the 'Boo I think they were called Schooners. We're talking 1968 or 9. At the Towers and across the bridge at the the Surf I remember there being no pints for a while. I know all the beer parlours in the Okanagan called them pints or mugs. It was still cheaper to buy draught by the glass than by the pint or mug. Especially before they put that dumb line on the glass. I don't know what a glass of draught costs now.....or a bottle of beer either but I doubt if I could drink now like I used to.....too expensive.


----------



## Ship of fools

Oh shit yeah a bottle of Stella $7.00 or Corona $6.75 and I saw Tina Turner at the Surf in I think it was 1971.


----------



## Guest

I miss stubbies and quarts


----------



## Electraglide

Ship of fools said:


> Oh shit yeah a bottle of Stella $7.00 or Corona $6.75 and I saw Tina Turner at the Surf in I think it was 1971.


'71 sounds about right. We might have met then. Never had a Stella or a Corona. If I drank bottled beer it had rabbits on the label and a case was less than what you say a Stella costs now. A friend of mine used to bounce at the Surf and more than once I saw him help someone through the door.....without opening the door. I lived just off 108th and King George for a while.....so did Bluzfish.


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> I miss stubbies and quarts
> 
> View attachment 267076


In school, Labatts 50 was THE BEER. Don't think I've had one since graduation


----------



## oldjoat

and that's a good thing


----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


> I miss stubbies and quarts
> 
> View attachment 267076


When the long-necks came out we used to joke about all the lawsuits coming over lost teeth. Muscle memory can be tough to overcome.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> When the long-necks came out we used to joke about all the lawsuits coming over lost teeth. Muscle memory can be tough to overcome.


I can remember in the 60s still getting beer in long necks until they used up the bottles I guess.....then stubbies took over until the early 80s then they went back to long necks. Had a friend who worked for Labatts in Sapperton....he got invited to all the parties. I think he got a case or two free a week and could buy beer at cost. After the Old Style ran out even I would drink Blue. For more than one party he'd show up with a keg or two and taps.


----------



## Robert1950

laristotle said:


> I miss stubbies and quarts
> 
> View attachment 267076


I remember buying quarts of Labatt's 50 at the Kent Hotel in Waterloo. That was my goto in the mid 70s (they were actually 22 oz if I remember correctly)


----------



## Robert1950

As an official senior, I consider it my self-entitled right to complain and get cranky and yell at clouds like Abe Simpson


----------



## oldjoat

can't do that without falling over backwards ...
now lying in a lounge chair with a drink in hand , might improve my mood.


----------



## Guest

allthumbs56 said:


> Labatts 50 was THE BEER.


_alka seltzer, tang and a 50 
_


----------



## oldjoat

lets see ... 50/ Molson/ red cap / draught beer / Brador and imported beers ...


----------



## Robert1950

I always sit down on a bench, something with a backrest, before I yell at a cloud.


----------



## oldjoat

that's usually the time they haul me away again.


----------



## Guest

oldjoat said:


> Bras Dore


This?










My dad started buying this when he found out that I hated it.
Stopped me from pilfering his beer.


----------



## oldjoat

yup , 8%


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

@butterknucket ........... and your point is ??????


----------



## butterknucket

Robert1950 said:


> @butterknucket ........... and your point is ??????


Just some eye candy for you fellers.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

If you're gonna post pics of grandma then post the proper pics.







Mind you, the girls you posted look ok . The first one in the leather looks especially interesting. And would you guys quit swearing and saying words like Labatts and Imported Beer.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lincoln

Electraglide said:


> I remember ten cents a glass and twenty cents a pint back in the day and then the price went up to fifteen cents a glass and screwed up how many you cold get for $1.00. There was and probably still is more beer in two glasses than there was/is in a pint. Ten cents a point in crib can be dangerous and expensive too. Especially if you get skunked a few times.


when I started getting into the bar, glasses of draft were 5 for a dollar. No idea what bottle beer was worth back then. Couldn't afford even thinking about that. Besides, what was there? Pil, Blue, and OV?


----------



## keto

Lincoln said:


> when I started getting into the bar, glasses of draft were 5 for a dollar. No idea what bottle beer was worth back then. Couldn't afford even thinking about that. Besides, what was there? Pil, Blue, and OV?


10 cent draft night was a big deal, I think they were 7oz glasses at Georgies in Winnipeg. We did a good job emptying as many as we could have delivered to the table.


----------



## Electraglide

Lincoln said:


> when I started getting into the bar, glasses of draft were 5 for a dollar. No idea what bottle beer was worth back then. Couldn't afford even thinking about that. Besides, what was there? Pil, Blue, and OV?


The good beers, not the imported american water. I seem to recall a case of beer was around $2.50 to $3 depending where you bought it. Crown Royal in the purple bag wasn't much more. Panty Remover was cheaper.
@keto.......7 oz glasses, rip off. As I recall a regular beer glass hold 12 oz and a pint holds 20. What did they charge for a regular glass of draught. 
@laristotle.....depending on which Smart Car that is the bike on it's side is about the same price if not a bit cheaper.


----------



## butterknucket

You're all cordially invited over for prune juice and bran muffins!


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> You're all cordially invited over for prune juice and bran muffins!


damn, and I had Chili last night......


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Here's the cover for the VHS


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Wardo

Best I ever saw was 25 cent draft at the fist & boot tavern and I was 16 at the time - it was tough enough growing up around here and now you fuckers are making me feel disadvantaged with your stories about 10 cent draft.


----------



## Robert1950

Yeah, 25 cent draft. During a summer job, the other summer worker and I 'borrowed' the company van one time at noon, went to the local joint, downed six draft a piece and got back before the lunch break was over. Other than having to take a couple of long whizzes behind the building, the afternoon went quite well.


----------



## Electraglide

Two bit draught, That must have been '74 or so, somewhere between my first and second marriage. Means you probably never got caught by yourself on the "Ladies and Escorts" side of the bar. 
@Robert1950.......in the late 70s we had a beer fridge at work but still would go for lunch at the Army and Navy Club on payday Fridays, after going to the banks to cash our cheques. A lot of times we wouldn't get back to work until 4:00......just in time to punch the clock and go home.


----------



## Robert1950

@Electraglide I got kicked out of the Ladies and Escorts side a couple of time. I just found the men's only side,... wrong. But the quick lunch break I took was in the men's side. Easy in and out. And I was underage at the time. Also I had the pleasure of being 21 for three months before the age dropped to 18. I know two guys who turned 21 on the day Ontario dropped the age to 18. Talk about NOT being happy.


----------



## Electraglide

Robert1950 said:


> @Electraglide I got kicked out of the Ladies and Escorts side a couple of time. I just found the men's only side,... wrong. But the quick lunch break I took was in the men's side. Easy in and out. And I was underage at the time. Also I had the pleasure of being 21 for three months before the age dropped to 18. I know two guys who turned 21 on the day Ontario dropped the age to 18. Talk about NOT being happy.


In BC for a long time you had to be seated at your table to drink your beer. If you wanted to move to another table you were supposed to get a bar tender to move it for you. An unescorted lady in a beer parlor was, well, you know, one of those ladies. The big problem about drinking underage in the small town you lived in was that everyone knew who you were, and your age. We used to hit the beer parlours in Kelowna because of that reason. In BC it dropped to 19 in 1970.


----------



## oldjoat

legally, it was 19 in Quebec ( and younger if you didn't cause any trouble ) ... just across the bridges / river ...

most bar tenders had an "in" if inspectors were on their way, and would inform you before they arrived.


----------



## Electraglide

A lot of the small towns around where I lived didn't have inspectors or RCMP or even Game Wardens. If any of those were around you knew it. About the only time you had to worry was if there was a forest fire in the area. Then they would sweep the bars and you'd be given a shovel and a stirrup pump. There were quite a few places that had the Legion as the drinking establishment......very hard to get into one of those if you were under age. It was a real bitch to be sitting in a beer parlour with a few friends having a few when in walks 3 of the guys who work with your mom or dad.


----------



## Wardo

When the age dropped to 18 I was able to get into the beer store for some reason - not sure how old I was at the time but my friends were waiting around the side of the building with their bicycles thinking he'll never pull it off and then I came out with a dozen Ex.


----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> When the age dropped to 18 I was able to get into the beer store for some reason - not sure how old I was at the time but my friends were waiting around the side of the building with their bicycles thinking he'll never pull it off and then I came out with a dozen Ex.


Something like Toads scene from American Graffiti.


----------



## Wardo

Life was like that back then - it was a good time to grow up in a small town ..lol


----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> Life was like that back then - it was a good time to grow up in a small town ..lol


To a certain extent the early 60's were a bitch in a small town. Everybody knew everybody. Not much to do except Teen Town dances and the Drive Ins. If you wanted to do something and hope that no one would find out you had to drive quite a distance.......up to 100 miles or so one way. Or go camping in the bush. Not too many jobs back then either. To some extent it was a good place to raise kids.....unless you were one of the kids. My kid went through the same problems in the 90's at high school that I went through in the 60's.....same schools. Except in the 60's my dad hadn't gone to school with half my teachers, the vice principal and the principal. And, he didn't have to put up with farm life.


----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> Life was like that back then - it was a good time to grow up in a small town ..lol


Read about the new mod. You think Tennyson might help?
"Was there a man dismay'd?
Not tho' the soldier knew
Some one had blunder'd:"


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Merlin

I’m just 56, but I’m cashing in on seniors discounts at SDM, and I’ll be collecting my Musicians Union pension soon.


----------



## High/Deaf

Merlin said:


> I’m just 56, but I’m cashing in on seniors discounts at SDM, and I’ll be collecting my Musicians Union pension soon.


What's SDM?

Considering how I make about the same now per night as I did 40 years ago, I have little hope of the MU paying much out. I was a member for probably close to 10 years in the 80s and I doubt it's worth my time in pursuing any pension I may have left behind. If you've played enough to get something out of it, good on you.


----------



## laristotle

High/Deaf said:


> What's SDM?


Shoppers Drug Mart

Secondary hangout for oldsters.
1st is tool section at Canadian Tire. lol


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Shoppers Drug Mart
> 
> Secondary hangout for oldsters.
> 1st is tool section at Canadian Tire. lol


Thanks. My mind went to some sort of not-so-traditionally senior activity. Thought I mighta been missing out on a club I'd never heard about.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Shoppers Drug Mart
> 
> Secondary hangout for oldsters.
> 1st is tool section at Canadian Tire. lol


What, there’s no whips and chains involved? No SadoMas? Where’s the fun in that?


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> Thanks. My mind went to some sort of not-so-traditionally senior activity. Thought I mighta been missing out on a club I'd never heard about.


Not enough black leather


----------



## jb welder




----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Not enough black leather


I'm surprised you didn't say 'too much'. lol


----------



## Electraglide

Full body suit on a dom. Skin tight with a matching cat. Leather thin enough that it’s a second skin. Thigh high boots with 6 in. heels and lined with red suede.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> What, there’s no whips and chains involved? No SadoMas? Where’s the fun in that?





Electraglide said:


> Not enough black leather



here you go, do with him as you like


----------



## Electraglide

A built in whip and a tattoo.....hot damn.


----------



## High/Deaf

That's what Spiderman's gonna look like in another 20 years.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Yo laristotle! Double your pleasure, double your fun.


----------



## laristotle

Um .. yeah .. whatever turns yer crank.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

It was a time for a change. 








I remember my girlfriend at the time and at least 20 other girls being sent home because they dressed like this in school.


----------



## Robert1950

No world for old men, and women,... don't think so


----------



## Electraglide

Robert1950 said:


> No world for old men, and women,... don't think so


Women with guns.....hot damn.


----------



## laristotle

You're too old to play gigs when:

1. It becomes more important to find a place on stage for your fan than your amp.
2. Your gig clothes make you look like ...George Burns out for a round of golf or Dolly Parton with no bosom.
3. All your fans leave by 9:30 p.m.
4. All you want from groupies is a foot massage and back rub.
5. You love taking the elevator because you can sing along with most of your set-list.
6. Instead of a fifth member, your band wants to spring for a roadie.
7. You lost the directions to the gig.
8. You need your glasses to see the amp settings.
9. You've thrown out your back jumping off the stage.
10. You feel like heck before the gig even starts.
11. The waitress is your daughter!
12. You stop the set because your ibuprofen fell behind the speakers.
13. Most of your crowd just sways in their seats.
14. You find your drink tokens from last month's gig in your guitar case.
15. You refuse to play without earplugs.
16. You ask the club owner if you can start at 8:30 instead of 9:30.
17. You check the TV schedule before booking a gig.
18. Your gig stool has a back.
19. You're related to at least one member in the band.
20. You don't let anyone sit in.
21. You need a nap before the gig.
22. After the third set, you bug the club owner to let you quit early.
23. During the breaks, you now go to the van to lie down.
24. You prefer a music stand with a light.
25. You don't recover until Tuesday afternoon.
26. You hope the host's speech lasts forever
27. You buy amps considering their weight and not their tone or "cool" factor.
28. Feeling guilty looking at hot women at the audience, 'cause they're younger than your daughter.
29. You can remember seven different club names for the same location.
30. You have a hazy memory of the days when you could work 10 gigs in 7 days and could physically do it!
31. Your date couldn't make it because she couldn't find a babysitter for the grandkids.
32. The set list has to be in 20 point type..
33. Your drug of choice is now coffee…
34. It seems impossible to find stage shoes with decent arch support.


----------



## Electraglide

I checked the "You're too old to gig" list and the most important one is missing. They held your funeral last week.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> I checked the "You're too old to gig" list and the most important one is missing. They held your funeral last week.


Kinda morbid thing .. the bass player in my friend's band collapsed/died on stage recently (aneurysm).


----------



## Electraglide

Joana Sainz Garcia died a couple of weeks ago in a pyrotechnics accident while preforming. 30 years old.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> You're too old to play gigs when:
> 
> ...
> 8. You need your glasses to see the amp settings.
> ...


It's not just my age/eyes ------- in the good ol' days, my amps didn't have screens with critical information in 8 pt font. First time I took it out, I had to run to the car to get glasses to make a couple of adjustments. Illuminating moment. LOL


----------



## High/Deaf

Retirement clock. Should put this beside the clock that only shows days of the week. That I do need to know.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> Retirement clock. Should put this beside the clock that only shows days of the week. That I do need to know.
> 
> View attachment 272362


It's still Oct.. That's good enough.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Oh nurse, oh nurse


----------



## Mooh

Oh my...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

High/Deaf said:


> That's what senior women look like, not what senior men chase. This is how senior guitar players roll (I wish ....... ):


That's a Viagra ad right there.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> I suspect that it costs them less to simply accept someone's claim that they are a senior, than whatever litigation might ensue if someone gets asked to provide proof and whatever kid working the counter doesn't accept what the person offers.
> 
> Besides, whenever I see geezers in McDonald's, they're usually nursing a coffee for an hour. Same thing with Tim Horton's. Not like McD is losing much business by simply accepting claims of senior discount at face value..


At the one McDs I go to once a week I've given up on asking for my Srs. discount on coffee. I nurse my coffee there when I buy some because I usually have at least 1/2 hr. or mto kill and the coffee is too damned hot anyway. I don't usually go to timmies and when I do I usually don't drink their coffee anyways.


butterknucket said:


> That's a Viagra ad right there.


What's missing is the O2 mask and defibrillator.


----------



## High/Deaf

This is the only O2 Jimmy needed.










But he did sell his soul to the devil, so there's that.


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> This is the only O2 Jimmy needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he did sell his soul to the devil, so there's that.


That was 12 years ago. Even the pic is 4 years ago so she's almost 30 now......time to trade her in and get a newer, younger model and keep the O2 and the defib handy. I wonder what Lori Maddox thinks about this? Bebe Buell might tell.....no, wait, she already did.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Where's the cup holder? It doesn't have a cup holder. You want me to spill coffee all over myself? and what about my pills? There's no place for my pillsand that seat looks pretty uncomfortable. Where's my donut pillow? damned kids. Ask them to do one simple thing and the can't. Why back in my day we did what we were asked and we did it right.......


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide

So I go to the Drs. on Monday because of my cough and end up getting prescriptions for both my inhalers and an antibiotic. I don't want to go thru another battle with Pneumonia or have the Bronchitis kick in heavy. Went and got the prescriptions filled and decided that the free Srs. Blue Cross I'm on is OK.. Without Blue Cross the bill would have been $500+. With the free srs blue Cross, $60.35. I guess being an old fart pays off at times.


----------



## Electraglide

So I go to the Drs. on Monday because of my cough and end up getting prescriptions for both my inhalers and an antibiotic. I don't want to go thru another battle with Pneumonia or have the Bronchitis kick in heavy. Went and got the prescriptions filled and decided that the free Srs. Blue Cross I'm on is OK.. Without Blue Cross the bill would have been $500+. With the free srs blue Cross, $60.35. I guess being an old fart pays off at times.


----------



## mhammer

I still don't understand how I get my meds so damn cheap. I have health insurance through the public service retiree plan that I pay into, but the province also knocks a batch off for those over 65. I'll go in for refills on my heart and diabetes meds, and the guy comes up to the counter and says "That will be $2.32". Some days, it probably costs me more in gas to get to the pharmacist than it does for the meds. Weird when you can pay for your prescriptions by fishing around in your pocket for change and ignore the bills.


----------



## Electraglide

I have basic Srs. Blue Cross in Ab.. The basic is free if you're over 65 I pay 30% of presciption cost up to $25. I don't have enough meds to make it worth paying into a benefit plan so it's ok the way it is.


----------



## Guitar101

mhammer said:


> I still don't understand how I get my meds so damn cheap. I have health insurance through the public service retiree plan that I pay into, but the province also knocks a batch off for those over 65. I'll go in for refills on my heart and diabetes meds, and the guy comes up to the counter and says "That will be $2.32". Some days, it probably costs me more in gas to get to the pharmacist than it does for the meds. Weird when you can pay for your prescriptions by fishing around in your pocket for change and ignore the bills.


You need a better public service retiree plan. My Green Shield kicks in at Costco and pay's the dispensing fee so I don't have to pay anything. Sounds really good but as more prescription drugs become over-the-counter. Our drug prices will be going up. An example is allergy pills. They used to be covered by my plan but when you can buy them without a prescription, I now have to pay. Also if someone somewhere makes a decision that a particular drug is not on the approved drug list, I have to pay out of pocket. One way or the other, they will figure out a way to pick our pockets. Believe me, when the cashier charges the person in front of me in line hundreds of dollars for their prescriptions, I feel bad for them but that does nothing for them. They still have to pay it.


----------



## allthumbs56

mhammer said:


> I still don't understand how I get my meds so damn cheap. I have health insurance through the public service retiree plan that I pay into, but the province also knocks a batch off for those over 65. I'll go in for refills on my heart and diabetes meds, and the guy comes up to the counter and says "That will be $2.32". Some days, it probably costs me more in gas to get to the pharmacist than it does for the meds. Weird when you can pay for your prescriptions by fishing around in your pocket for change and ignore the bills.


$2.32 is just the dispensing fee. Your drugs are "free".


----------



## mhammer

I don't think so. The meds are actually quite costly, and the fe I pay varies with the drugs purchased and the duration of the prescription. Some things are doled out 3 months at a time, others seemingly for 2 months. The half dozen or so prescriptions are not particularly synchronized, so I might come in for 1 drug, 2, drugs, or even 3 at a time. What I pay varies, so I doubt it is a dispensing fee alone. Given what all this stuff used to cost me, I'm not arguing.


----------



## Ship of fools

All I can say is thank god for my wife's coverage. We pay once a year a $100.00 co pay and then the rest is pretty well covered except for a small fee also some of my meds have run over $4500/month and a new one could have run over $50,000. for one year.


----------



## oldjoat

there's the 100.00 annual ( payment to the province for seniors ) , collected every year around aug /sept as you buy your drugs ( plus the disp fee).
then some drugs are covered ( and some are not or partially covered ) generics are subbed except where the physician says "no substitutes".
if the drug is not covered , you pay the shot.
and the drugs covered changes every month ( depends on how the province feels ) ...
one med may be covered while the same drug in a diff form or dosage may not.


----------



## Guitar101

oldjoat said:


> there's the 100.00 annual ( payment to the province for seniors ) , collected every year around aug /sept as you buy your drugs ( plus the disp fee).
> then some drugs are covered ( and some are not or partially covered ) generics are subbed except where the physician says "no substitutes".
> if the drug is not covered , you pay the shot.
> and the drugs covered changes every month ( depends on how the province feels ) ...
> one med may be covered while the same drug in a diff form or dosage may not.


If you have a drug plan, find out if they pay a percentage of that $100 if it's in your coverage. Mine pays 80% of that $100 so I only pay $20.


----------



## MarkM

Electraglide said:


> A lot of the small towns around where I lived didn't have inspectors or RCMP or even Game Wardens. If any of those were around you knew it. About the only time you had to worry was if there was a forest fire in the area. Then they would sweep the bars and you'd be given a shovel and a stirrup pump. There were quite a few places that had the Legion as the drinking establishment......very hard to get into one of those if you were under age. It was a real bitch to be sitting in a beer parlour with a few friends having a few when in walks 3 of the guys who work with your mom or dad.


I was about 17 drinking at the FBI (Fanny Bay Inn) on Vancouver Island and I pushed my chair back to go for a piss and pushed my chair into my girlfriends mom!

She was not impressed?


----------



## Electraglide

I see here in Ab. in March family members under 65 will no longer be covered by the seniors plan. As far as I know on mine there is no dispensing fee or a charge for the plan unless I want to upgrade my coverage. Not worth it for me so I'll stay with free. If the prescription is over $80 all I pay is $25 no matter how much the prescription costs. Under $80 I pay 30%


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> I was about 17 drinking at the FBI (Fanny Bay Inn) on Vancouver Island and I pushed my chair back to go for a piss and pushed my chair into my girlfriends mom!
> 
> She was not impressed?


Used to stop off there to have a few before riding to Buckley Bay to catch the ferry to Denman Island and Hornby. A few of us stayed there once after having more than a few. Used to wait for the ferry at the pub on Hornby on the return trip. Lots of good places like that on the Island. Good local music too or at least there was. Uncle Wigglys comes to mind.


----------



## MarkM

Took a pretty redhead to Hornby Island in 83.


----------



## Wardo

It’s come as you are boy and pay as you go. I suppose the county will have to bury me; can’t imagine them being too happy about that. Ashes to ashes and dust to dust .. lol


----------



## keto

Aw, shit, I'll gladly volunteer my $0.00003 of taxes to go towards it if, it makes ya feel any better.


----------



## Robert1950

Whatever,... Zzzzz Zzzzz Zzzzz .....................


----------



## greco

Robert1950 said:


> Zzzzz Zzzzz Zzzzz .....................


You seem to be napping a lot lately. Are you OK?


----------



## oldjoat

just taking a few quick naps so he'll have enough energy for his main afternoon nap.


----------



## Ship of fools

Wardo said:


> It’s come as you are boy and pay as you go. I suppose the county will have to bury me; can’t imagine them being too happy about that. Ashes to ashes and dust to dust .. lol


Bury you wtf the land is for the living not the dead into the cinerator ( CINERATOR ) with you sir.


----------



## allthumbs56

Wardo said:


> It’s come as you are boy and pay as you go. I suppose the county will have to bury me; can’t imagine them being too happy about that. Ashes to ashes and dust to dust .. lol


Can't we just slap a stamp on your ass and send you to Texas?


----------



## Wardo

allthumbs56 said:


> Can't we just slap a stamp on your ass and send you to Texas?


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> Can't we just slap a stamp on your ass and send you to Texas?


Or this. 
This Company Lets You Press Cremated Ashes Into Vinyl Records
Maybe Texas Radio by the Doors or Clap For The Wolman by the Guess Who. That could be side B. Then send him to XEPRS-AM or KJAV-FM. There's also XERB-AM if he doesn't have any problems with Mexico. Not too sure if it has the power it used to tho.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

1090 AM. 150,000 Watts at the time whne the AM station I worked at was 5,000 Watts. A lot of the time at night it would come in clearer than the local AM stations.


----------



## WCGill

Electraglide said:


> 1090 AM. 150,000 Watts at the time whne the AM station I worked at was 5,000 Watts. A lot of the time at night it would come in clearer than the local AM stations.


Late '90's I'd be driving home late from gigs and rehearsals in SK and 540 AM was CBC Watrous but at this time of day it was wall to wall mariachi music from Monterey, Mexico. The signal was almost perfect.


----------



## MarkM

Was that the station that is on the way to Manitou beach that's abandoned now?


----------



## Electraglide

WCGill said:


> Late '90's I'd be driving home late from gigs and rehearsals in SK and 540 AM was CBC Watrous but at this time of day it was wall to wall mariachi music from Monterey, Mexico. The signal was almost perfect.


There was one on AM 1570 that was 250,000 watts and one rumored to be 500,000 watts.


----------



## WCGill

Apparently CBK Watrous (CBC) and XEWA, San Luis Potosi, share the same frequency, 540 AM.

Clear-channel station - Wikipedia


----------



## High/Deaf

This was largely due to atmospheric conditions and not transmission power. AM (and CB) frequencies, being longer wavelengths, bounce off the ionosphere, and usually only at certain times of the day (happened in the evening on the prairies). We used to hear lots of weird CB conversations from Texas - and often only one side of the conversation, just to make it even weirder. It's referred to as skywave or skip.

Skywave - Wikipedia


----------



## Electraglide

When I was flagging we used CB radios a lot for talking to equipment operators, truck drivers etc.. For talking with the flagging crew we used chipable radios. You'd be talking to a truck and waiting for him to show up to the site only to find out he's a couple of hundred miles away or some kid using the home set. This could be anytime of the day or night. AM was better at night, partially because a lot of the local AM stations weren't 24 hrs a day. There was one station out of Lima that you could only get when the local station shut down for the night. Made a welcome change to the country music that was played. Those little rocket shaped crystal radios were good for that. 








Clip the wire to one strand of a barbed wire fence and touch the antenna to another worked great. The steam radiators in the house were better.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Gone at 104.




'caution' some of these put a different perspective on "Creamy" Peanutbutter.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> View attachment 290290


Familiar with The Rock Bottom Remainders? It's a sort of pickup band-cum-collective-cum-party made up of authors, including Matt Groening, Stephen King, Dave Barry, Amy Tan, Scott Turow, Roy Blount, and a bunch of others.
An Exclusive Interview with the Rock Bottom Remainders | Art Loft


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Wife Confident Husband’s Band Too Shitty for Groupies

_BETHESDA, Md. — Local woman Tabitha Wicksham is “not at all worried” about her husband sleeping with groupies during his cover band’s upcoming tour, citing their mediocre talent and lackluster song choices as “sure to turn-off even the loosest of two-bit floozys,” sources close to the confident woman confirmed.

“Before my husband Darren left for his so-called tour, he sat me down for ‘a serious chat’ to explain that although there would ‘absolutely’ be lots of groupies at these shows clamoring to sleep with him, he would never cheat on me. I couldn’t help but laugh — like, tears in my eyes, deep belly laughs,” said Wicksham. “First of all, he’s playing two shows at a bar up I-95; it’s not exactly a world tour. And I love him to death, but he’s not getting laid over his piss-poor cover of ‘Hey Jealousy.’ Hell, the Gin Blossoms probably can’t even get laid from that song anymore.”

Husband Darren Ballard was deeply insulted by his wife’s reaction.

“She just kept saying, ‘Dawwwwww, you’re adorable,’ exactly like when the kids show us their crappy drawings,” said Ballard. “And FYI, there are lots of girls at our gigs — some even pay attention to us. There have even been a couple times where they didn’t actively look away from us when we were unloading. So for her to condescendingly say, ‘Of course, sweetie. You could get so many hot groupies, you big rock star,’ was really hurtful.”

When reached, alleged “groupie” Ruth Dawson recalled her brief encounter with Ballard.

“I approached him after his show, figuring he knew where the bathroom was. So I said, ‘Great set,’ just to be polite… even though I didn’t know any of the songs because I’m, you know, 23,” said Dawson. “But then, that middle-age creep cut me off and said, ‘I don’t go for groupies, I’m married.’ I fucking flipped my lid. Like, get real dude — he’s probably older than my dad. I went to smack him with my clutch, and he got so scared, he hid in the men’s room until his wife came to pick him up.”

Sadly, marital tension between Wicksham and Ballard further escalated after the latter stuffed an eggplant into his pants, ruining that week’s meal plan._


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


>


Loved that smell!


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> Loved that smell!


It would give you a nice buzz if you operated the Gestetner long enough. Just inhale deeply each time you turned the handle. If you were lucky your class was 30+ students and there would be 4 or 5 pages. No worries about getting called teachers pet either. Mimeographing was even better......more ink and solvent.


----------



## mhammer

I used Gestetners for producing research materials right up to 1993. And yes, the smell is part of what keep you there turning the crank. I also loved the smell of Dustbane, that school custodians would use to sweep the hallways. Almost made it worthwhile to have detentions after school, when the custodians would be traipsing down the hallways.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Frenchy99

laristotle said:


> View attachment 291800


 Ha!... I still play with my stacks !!! 

Im alive !!! HNG^%$


----------



## Lola




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Something to get the blood flowing......for some of us.




and this too.


----------



## Robert1950

We need a mascot for this thread.......


----------



## Electraglide

Robert1950 said:


> We need a mascot for this thread.......


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

Frenchy99 said:


> Ha!... I still play with my stacks !!!
> 
> Im alive !!! HNG^%$


Uh but you carry those home when you buy them and never carry them again?lol

I play half stack still as well, but I carry a 15w Traynor combo when I actually leave the loft!


----------



## Electraglide

Me seeing boobs at 70


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


>


And you check around to see if anything else needs to be picked up while you're down there,


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> And you check around to see if anything else needs to be picked up while you're down there,


Then you kick it under the fridge or the couch.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> Then you kick it under the fridge or the couch.


Then you give up and start trying to remember why you're there in the first place.


----------



## MarkM

Electraglide said:


> Me seeing boobs at 70


You really got your dance on there Electraglide!


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> You really got your dance on there Electraglide!


You have to show your appreciation to boobs when you see them MarkM and clapping and cheering aren't quite enough.


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> Then you give up and start trying to remember why you're there in the first place.


Why who's where?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Ship of fools

first one is one me fellers


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


>


which direction did you ride in today?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## jb welder

I hope that ones not about old riders forgetting to put their stand up before they go.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> I hope that ones not about old riders forgetting to put their stand up before they go.


It happens to everyone but I didn't forget today when I took a 1991 Dneper K750 for a test ride. Been quite a while since I rode sidehack. It was fun tho a little under powered. Not too sure if I'd want to go across the passes on it if I was in a hurry tho people do. There's a couple on the Coast I want to go see and a '57 Pan south of here so I'm in no rush. After I replaced the spring on the '77 the side stand would come up on it's own. Had to remember to check to make sure it was down at times.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Not bad when mixed with enough white rum.


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> It happens to everyone


guilty as charged .


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> guilty as charged .


More than once I was glad I didn't put the kickstand up and more than once I forgot that I had. Get on a bike to see how it fits and automatically flip the kick stand up with your heel then lean it back over to get off and having an 'oh shit' moment.


----------



## Electraglide

Just found this......be almost worth it to do a road trip just to check it out. First thing I'd do is repaint it....maybe make or get a box with a seat.
1969 Harley Davidson Servi-Car | Street, Cruisers & Choppers | Sarnia | Kijiji


----------



## oldjoat

good thing a paint job is relatively cheap


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> good thing a paint job is relatively cheap


Rattle can charcoal black.....about $30 to $40.....less if you get the paint at a surplus store.


----------



## oldjoat

was thinking a candy or pearl job. (colour TBD)


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> was thinking a candy or pearl job. (colour TBD)


Haven't done something like late since the late 60's. Used Ghost silver thru wet lace over charcoal black and then let it orange peel. This works quite nicely. 








Spray things, wait about 3 beers time and a little wiring and put the tin back on. 3 maybe 4 cans.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> thru wet lace


A buddy did that on one of his panheads.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> A buddy did that on one of his panheads.
> 
> View attachment 294942


Had a '64 Valiant, Slant 6, push button auto. Start in 1st then put it in drive at about 10 mph. Top speed was maybe 50 mph if you were lucky and had a good tail wind. Rattle canned it and laced it and sold it. Bought a Rat '59 Triumph Bonneville. Wouldn't mind having that bike now.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 295408


Got a Canadian version? About 1964 a box of 22 shorts were around 35 cents....longs were about a dime more where I lived. A pair of starling legs got you 25 cents and gopher tails were 50 cents. 4 or 5 gophers an 20 or so starlings could get you a pack or two of Exports, put a few gallons of gas in the car, pay for a movie for you and your date, a couple of fries and burgers after and if you had an extra 50 cents that went into a vending machine in the men's bathroom at the theatre or gas station.......or you took your chances. 
In '57 $20 a week wouldn't cover the basic groceries and there didn't seem to be a lot of swearing in the movies at the drive in that were mostly Roger Corman movies or musicals. There was on the other hand swearing when mom wasn't around. Volkswagen was one of those swear words. Around '58 my one grandmother got a '55 or '56 Bug. Shall we say that Dad wasn't a fan of air cooled engines crammed into a car with a gas powered heater and the windshield washer powered by the spare tire.


----------



## Ship of fools

Well I missed you jerks spent the last several days in hospital with stupid blood clots in the lungs again didn’t think I was coming back here again.
So this getting old is getting old that’s for sure and you get to see the best of people and the worst of people.
Our neighbour in the next room demonstrated just how big of an asshole one can be. Wants everything right now and foul mouth to go his arrogance of demanding instant service.
In my time here haven’t rung my call bell once as there are actually sicker people here then even me.
People what are you going to do.


----------



## Guitar101

Ship of fools said:


> Well I missed you jerks spent the last several days in hospital with stupid blood clots in the lungs again didn’t think I was coming back here again.
> So this getting old is getting old that’s for sure and you get to see the best of people and the worst of people.
> Our neighbour in the next room demonstrated just how big of an asshole one can be. Wants everything right now and foul mouth to go his arrogance of demanding instant service.
> In my time here haven’t rung my call bell once as there are actually sicker people here then even me.
> People wheat are you going to do.


Well that's bittersweet Ship. Bitter that you were in the hospital but sweet that your back home. Hang in there.


----------



## Lola

I notice as my husband ages he’s acting more and more like the dreaded senior I didn’t think he would become. He has a way too much time in his hands. He’s retired due to health circumstances. He needs to do something, anything. I am so happy to go to work everyday and will retire when they bury me.

I told him to go join the Legion or something. I got the evil eye when I said that. He doesn’t drink, gamble or like to hang out with ppl of this age group and listen about their various surgeries, health complications and life’s complaints. I get it. 


I could get into details but I won’t bore you.


----------



## Lola

Ship of fools said:


> Well I missed you jerks spent the last several days in hospital with stupid blood clots in the lungs again didn’t think I was coming back here again.
> So this getting old is getting old that’s for sure and you get to see the best of people and the worst of people.
> Our neighbour in the next room demonstrated just how big of an asshole one can be. Wants everything right now and foul mouth to go his arrogance of demanding instant service.
> In my time here haven’t rung my call bell once as there are actually sicker people here then even me.
> People wheat are you going to do.


Take ‘er easy and do exactly what the doctors tell you. Rest and relax. 

My doctor had confidentially told me about one patient he had. She was demanding and verbally abusive to his staff. He told her never to return to his practice again. I love my doctor.


----------



## Ship of fools

I think I need to have a dime beer again or go to the PNE for $5.00 for the day.


----------



## Electraglide

Ship of fools said:


> I think I need to have a dime beer again or go to the PNE for $5.00 for the day.


In the Mid 70's I rented a house on the corner of Venables and Windimere. There was enough room at the back to park 5 cars during the PNE. $10, didn't matter how long you parked during the day. Payed for plenty of beer and shows at the Agrodome and the Coliseum. If I remember correctly back to the ten cent draught a case of beer was worth close to two hours work wasn't it? That was about 23 cents a bottle? I'd hate to guess what a glass of draught is now. How about a nickle coke and a Cuban Lunch?


----------



## Doug B

Lola-sounds like my ex-cousin: he was so cranky and abusive to the staff at the hospital that he got banned from ever coming back to our local hospital. Serves him right-self-centred arrogant heavy dope smoker!


----------



## mhammer

Ship of fools said:


> Well I missed you jerks spent the last several days in hospital with stupid blood clots in the lungs again didn’t think I was coming back here again.
> So this getting old is getting old that’s for sure and you get to see the best of people and the worst of people.
> Our neighbour in the next room demonstrated just how big of an asshole one can be. Wants everything right now and foul mouth to go his arrogance of demanding instant service.
> In my time here haven’t rung my call bell once as there are actually sicker people here then even me.
> People what are you going to do.


I was just thinking the other day that I needed to write you a PM and see how you were doing. Sorry to hear about your hospital visit, but glad you lived to tell.

There's folks so fed up with feeling shitty and the inconveniences attached to it, that they take it out on everyone, like they have a general vendetta against the world. And there's folks for whom the unending hurdles of life somehow instill patience and gratitude. And then there's folks who are just impatient because everything around them says it is right and good and "only natural" to be impatient, and contexts that draw such tendencies out of them. One of the major reasons why I prefer not to drive on the expressway in my city is because you tend to see the worst in people in that context.

Don't be shy to ring the bell when necessary. We wouldn't want the staff to forget about you. And while they too often get run ragged by having too many patients, and too many like your neighbour, sometimes a simple request, accompanied by deep gratitude for little things, can make a harried nurse's day.


----------



## Doug B

Has anyone ever had arthritis shots in their fingers? As I get older (66) I find that my fingers are stiffening up a lot. My Dr. said that one possibility might be to have shots in each finger if it becomes necessary.

Anyone know anything more?

Thanks

Doug


----------



## brucew

Lola said:


> He needs to do something, anything.


I've always thought when I get too old to do much else I'd get, Really into astronomy. When son was about 5 bought him a telescope (cheapo) for xmas. Was Really a lot of fun. Sold me on it.

Don't know much about telescopes, but I know you need one with a gear drive. Stuff move's Way faster than you'd think in the lens. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Electraglide

brucew said:


> I've always thought when I get too old to do much else I'd get, Really into astronomy. When son was about 5 bought him a telescope (cheapo) for xmas. Was Really a lot of fun. Sold me on it.
> 
> Don't know much about telescopes, but I know you need one with a gear drive. Stuff move's Way faster than you'd think in the lens. Just a suggestion.


Bought my son a not so cheap telescope at about the same age. He still uses it. Over the years I look at them, but a good one is far from cheap. 
Buy Telescopes
This is a good place to start. Then, among other things, there's the camera mount and camera to go with it and the case and, and, and...... The price I believe is USD. I think they weigh about 60 lbs or so without the tripod and accessories.


----------



## Electraglide

Doug B said:


> Has anyone ever had arthritis shots in their fingers? As I get older (66) I find that my fingers are stiffening up a lot. My Dr. said that one possibility might be to have shots in each finger if it becomes necessary.
> 
> Anyone know anything more?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Doug


My dr said about the same thing emphasizing that it was "short term" and didn't always work. They are cortisone shots and can do a fair bit of damage and if they are like the ones I got in my shoulder they hurt like hell. The ones in my shoulder only lasted a few months. One of the tests I'm going to have sometime is to find out why my fingers, hands and toes lock up to the point where they have to be pried apart.


----------



## Lola

brucew said:


> I've always thought when I get too old to do much else I'd get, Really into astronomy. When son was about 5 bought him a telescope (cheapo) for xmas. Was Really a lot of fun. Sold me on it.
> 
> Don't know much about telescopes, but I know you need one with a gear drive. Stuff move's Way faster than you'd think in the lens. Just a suggestion.


Thx for the suggestion but he has so many medical situations going on(some quite serious) He loves to talk to anyone who will listen. That’s why he loves his doctors appt.

I am a very understanding, super patient and compassionate person but there are those days where I have to ignore him to save my sanity.

I have suggested so many things to do with all his time. You can lead a horse to water but....

We have a huge telescope. You could probably see to the other side of the world with it but it just sits there and gathers dust. I have better things to do with my spare time like pursuing my musical passions. Astronomy never interested me.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I notice as my husband ages he’s acting more and more like the dreaded senior I didn’t think he would become. He has a way too much time in his hands. He’s retired due to health circumstances. He needs to do something, anything. I am so happy to go to work everyday and will retire when they bury me.
> 
> I told him to go join the Legion or something. I got the evil eye when I said that. He doesn’t drink, gamble or like to hang out with ppl of this age group and listen about their various surgeries, health complications and life’s complaints. I get it.
> 
> 
> I could get into details but I won’t bore you.


As your husband ages? That hurts. Is he a cheese or a wine that ages or is he just getting older. I take it he's around your age? Nothing wrong with Legions, when they are open. On occasion I drop by no. 1 downtown and the one by me. The average age when I've been there for meat draws and one dance is around 60. Not a lot of complaints except for not winning. At the old age center I go to downtown the average age is about 75, probably 2/3rds female. The big topic right now is, "Is pet insurance necessary" 
They have a good woodshop, a good gym, not too bad a lunchroom with (at least on Wednesdays) a live band and dancing and a lot of other things that don't include surgeries, health complaints etc.. Would be nice if they got a pool table or two but there's a pool hall close to my place and my cue is just about ready for me to try out so I'll go there and see if I can scare up a 9 ball game or two at table plus $5 a game.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> As your husband ages? That hurts. Is he a cheese or a wine that ages or is he just getting older. I take it he's around your age? Nothing wrong with Legions, when they are open. On occasion I drop by no. 1 downtown and the one by me. The average age when I've been there for meat draws and one dance is around 60. Not a lot of complaints except for not winning. At the old age center I go to downtown the average age is about 75, probably 2/3rds female. The big topic right now is, "Is pet insurance necessary"
> They have a good woodshop, a good gym, not too bad a lunchroom with (at least on Wednesdays) a live band and dancing and a lot of other things that don't include surgeries, health complaints etc.. Would be nice if they got a pool table or two but there's a pool hall close to my place and my cue is just about ready for me to try out so I'll go there and see if I can scare up a 9 ball game or two at table plus $5 a game.



Over time my husband has become very cynical of everyone in the world. He doesn’t trust anyone except family due to past circumstances. He does not like to socialize, will not socialize and has dropped all of his friends that he had. He doesn’t drink or dance. As my youngest son put it to his girlfriend, “ my dad hates everyone in the world”. I have a huge conundrum on my hands. He is also terribly depressed because he has some really serious medical issues going on.

I have already talked to our doctor about this. My hands are more or less tied.

That’s why I will never retire. I do so much on my own(I am used to it) If I want to socialize I will go out with one of my few friends for a “girls day”. Doesn’t happen very often though. I have my guitar which you all know I love to play obsessively which gets me through rough patches. My music maintains some semblance of normalcy in my life.

For better or worse, no matter what I still love him very much and couldn’t even remotely think of leaving him. I took my vows seriously. Also, I am very resilient thank god.


----------



## Lincoln

@Lola Get him a dog


----------



## Lola

Lincoln said:


> @Lola Get him a dog


We have two already. They are excellent therapy for him. He can walk them a very short distance. A little exercise is always good. My son, his girlfriend and myself do the long walks. During the summer when he walks them he has to stop and talk to our neighbours on the street. It forces him to interact with people. Everyone, especially the neighbourhood children love to see and pet the dog’s. They are so easy going and love to socialize. My hubby has constant companionship with Ben and Frankie. They are both loving and loyal companions for him. Wherever he goes in the truck during the day they go to. He’s always on the hunt new for new stuff for them toys, etc. He actually wants to get Frankie a brother because Ben is almost 11 while Frankie is just two. Frankie needs a playmate he tells me. Ben just doesn’t want to play or can’t(age)the way Frankie wants him to. I told him don’t think about it, just do it. He’s a little happier now and easier to deal with because he has a goal to meet and one that gives him something to do. A new puppy to love and add to the mix.

BTW Frankie is a Frenchie and Ben is a Pugston( cross between a Pug and Boston terrier.


----------



## oldjoat

ahhhh....
how about a few manners lessons for the existing "dogs"

help him to meet like minded dog lovers and be able to train the next puppy to be well behaved in public
(also gets him out of the house and somewhat active again)
and gives you a few hours of sanity .


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> Over time my husband has become very cynical of everyone in the world. He doesn’t trust anyone except family due to past circumstances. He does not like to socialize, will not socialize and has dropped all of his friends that he had. He doesn’t drink or dance. As my youngest son put it to his girlfriend, “ my dad hates everyone in the world”. I have a huge conundrum on my hands. He is also terribly depressed because he has some really serious medical issues going on.
> 
> I have already talked to our doctor about this. My hands are more or less tied.
> 
> That’s why I will never retire. I do so much on my own(I am used to it) If I want to socialize I will go out with one of my few friends for a “girls day”. Doesn’t happen very often though. I have my guitar which you all know I love to play obsessively which gets me through rough patches. My music maintains some semblance of normalcy in my life.
> 
> For better or worse, no matter what I still love him very much and couldn’t even remotely think of leaving him. I took my vows seriously. Also, I am very resilient thank god.


One of the surprisingly good things about getting older is that one tends to know, or at least be aware of, tons of people who have it worse. Indeed, even though health symptoms just keep snowballing and adding up with age, if you ask people "How's your health?" it tends to be pretty stable from college age right up into the 8th and 9th decade. How can that be? Because I may have this problem, and those aches and pains, but at least I'm not THAT poor bastard over there!

I'm not going to say the easy answer is "Take him to church", but one of the things that religious communities offer, and one of the reasons why folks connected to religious communities tend to fare well and sometimes even better, is the manner in which it focuses one's attention on *gratitude*.  Any practice or activity or social group that offers moments of thinking about gratitude is nourishing for the soul, and nudges one towards contentment, even in the face of miseries. Religious communities are only one exemplar. There are plenty of others, like volunteer work. One of the things that groups like AA provides is a sense of gratitude for others and the small accomplishments of life that might head in another direction, if not for others. When folks stop taking a moment out to be grateful for anything, that's generally when their misery begins.

That doesn't mean he should shrug off whatever medical issues he has, or treat them with less seriousness. But little things involved in his care need to be appreciated. One of the things that pets provide in later life is that sense of unconditional love. And while one doesn't verbalize gratitude in one's head, nevertheless when you see that wagging tail, at an unconscious level you're thinking "Life is good". Same thing when you noodle with your guitar in private and hit a note or riff that pleases you.

People talk about "death with dignity", and quite honestly life is about as undignified as one can get. You start out with birth cheese all over you, getting your food chute cut and tied in a knot, your ass slapped, crying, and damn near blinded by the bright lights. If that was done to POWs, we'd call it torture, but it's how we start, and it doesn't get a whole lot easier after that. Still, ain't life grand. So much to appreciate in between the undignified stuff. It's good to remember all the stuff that makes it all worthwhile. Brings a smile to the face and a spring in your step.


----------



## Lincoln

Some are born to move the world
To live their fantasies
But most of us just dream about
The things we'd like to be
Sadder still to watch it die
Than never to have known it
For you, the blind who once could see
The bell tolls for thee


----------



## Lola

mhammer said:


> One of the surprisingly good things about getting older is that one tends to know, or at least be aware of, tons of people who have it worse. Indeed, even though health symptoms just keep snowballing and adding up with age, if you ask people "How's your health?" it tends to be pretty stable from college age right up into the 8th and 9th decade. How can that be? Because I may have this problem, and those aches and pains, but at least I'm not THAT poor bastard over there!
> 
> I'm not going to say the easy answer is "Take him to church", but one of the things that religious communities offer, and one of the reasons why folks connected to religious communities tend to fare well and sometimes even better, is the manner in which it focuses one's attention on *gratitude*.  Any practice or activity or social group that offers moments of thinking about gratitude is nourishing for the soul, and nudges one towards contentment, even in the face of miseries. Religious communities are only one exemplar. There are plenty of others, like volunteer work. One of the things that groups like AA provides is a sense of gratitude for others and the small accomplishments of life that might head in another direction, if not for others. When folks stop taking a moment out to be grateful for anything, that's generally when their misery begins.
> 
> That doesn't mean he should shrug off whatever medical issues he has, or treat them with less seriousness. But little things involved in his care need to be appreciated. One of the things that pets provide in later life is that sense of unconditional love. And while one doesn't verbalize gratitude in one's head, nevertheless when you see that wagging tail, at an unconscious level you're thinking "Life is good". Same thing when you noodle with your guitar in private and hit a note or riff that pleases you.
> 
> People talk about "death with dignity", and quite honestly life is about as undignified as one can get. You start out with birth cheese all over you, getting your food chute cut and tied in a knot, your ass slapped, crying, and damn near blinded by the bright lights. If that was done to POWs, we'd call it torture, but it's how we start, and it doesn't get a whole lot easier after that. Still, ain't life grand. So much to appreciate in between the undignified stuff. It's good to remember all the stuff that makes it all worthwhile. Brings a smile to the face and a spring in your step.


Your reply is like a warm blanket. It’s very soothing and compassionate but I forgot to include that hubby is in two 1/2 leg casts and a full leg brace on his right leg so mobility issues are huge. He is extremely limited to what he can do. He will walk the dogs about 3 blocks and back and then he is absolutely exhausted. That is one of the physical hurdles that he has to contend with 24/7. He is in chronic pain and refuses to take any of the pain killers offered such as morphine, OxyContin and hydromorphone. I wouldn’t either. He is taking T 3’s if it gets out of hand but they give some relief but not fully.

He is doing absolutely everything he can do to resolve this situation which overly frustrating. He can go from Jekyll to Hyde within a matter of minutes. It really doesn’t take much to set him off. I really hate this. You never know who your coming home to.

P.S. I don’t mean to sound like a “ woe, poor is me” type of person. It’s just nice to commiserate with ppl.


----------



## mhammer

Sounds frustrating for all those concerned. Can I ask why the casts?

Kudos to him for eschewing the riskier painkillers, although I wouldn't doubt that discomfort is partly responsible for his outbursts. Pain does tend to shorten our fuses.

There's a TV series that started recently called _The Bone Collector_, revolving around a detective hunting for a serial killer. Except the detective is in traction and bedridden, and essentially directing the activities of other officers/detectives remotely.

My dad had both his legs fractured below the knees by a taxi as he was walking across the street. He spent several months in traction. While he was laid up in hospital, a guy he had working for him in his small machine shop racked up a pile of parking tickets with the company truck, and never told us about them. The first we heard was when the court summons came in the mail. At least nobody is exploiting your hubby's temporary state.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> There's a TV series that started recently called _The Bone Collector_, revolving around a detective hunting for a serial killer. Except the detective is in traction and bedridden, and essentially directing the activities of other officers/detectives remotely.


That sorta sounds familiar.


----------



## Lincoln

Lola said:


> Your reply is like a warm blanket. It’s very soothing and compassionate but I forgot to include that hubby is in two 1/2 leg casts and a full leg brace on his right leg so mobility issues are huge. He is extremely limited to what he can do. He will walk the dogs about 3 blocks and back and then he is absolutely exhausted. That is one of the physical hurdles that he has to contend with 24/7. He is in chronic pain and refuses to take any of the pain killers offered such as morphine, OxyContin and hydromorphone. I wouldn’t either. He is taking T 3’s if it gets out of hand but they give some relief but not fully.


I had my second knee replacement in early December. Because Oxy did nothing for me the first time around, they sent me home with a prescription for morphine this time. 30 pills, & I've got 27 of them left. About 1 day of that sh1t was all I could take. I can understand why your hubby doesn't want to take the "hard" stuff. I'd rather do Tylenol and deal with the pain. I think you said once he's dead-set against pot, but have you ever tried sneaking some into his food? Might not help with the pain, but it would for sure "take the edge off" his mental state.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Lola

mhammer said:


> Sounds frustrating for all those concerned. Can I ask why the casts?
> 
> Kudos to him for eschewing the riskier painkillers, although I wouldn't doubt that discomfort is partly responsible for his outbursts.


It’s the frustration of this whole mess that shortens his fuse to an extent.

When this fiasco first started he was diagnosed with 17 fractures in both feet. They heal and then new ones appear. He doesn’t have brittle bone disease or Osteoporosis. He has been extensively tested for both. I can’t count how many specialist he’s gone to. These doctors although their intentions are excellent are not in the same page. One wants him to try this drug, this one wants to add another medication to his already overwhelming roster of medication.

Our family physician has never ever dealt with anything like this before. This a complete mystery to the medical community. They have added Codeine Contin to his meds because it’s long acting. A bit more pain relief.

This scenario has been going on for 5 yrs. It sucks!

Just for the record I will be 55 this November and hubby will be 59 this March. Not like we’re ancient but getting close! Lol


----------



## WCGill

Lincoln said:


> I had my second knee replacement in early December. Because Oxy did nothing for me the first time around, they sent me home with a prescription for morphine this time. 30 pills, & I've got 27 of them left. About 1 day of that sh1t was all I could take. I can understand why your hubby doesn't want to take the "hard" stuff. I'd rather do Tylenol and deal with the pain. I think you said once he's dead-set against pot, but have you ever tried sneaking some into his food? Might not help with the pain, but it would for sure "take the edge off" his mental state.


Wow, my experience was the exact opposite. After 2 major hip surgeries (1 replacement), I had a self-administered morphine regimen in the hospital and I found it to be very pleasant but I didn't feel the least bit "out of it" or high. When it was time to quit I didn't miss it. I can't comment on the pills however. Speedy recovery!


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> It’s the frustration of this whole mess that shortens his fuse to an extent.
> 
> When this fiasco first started he was diagnosed with 17 fractures in both feet. They heal and then new ones appear. He doesn’t have brittle bone disease or Osteoporosis. He has been extensively tested for both. I can’t count how many specialist he’s gone to. These doctors although their intentions are excellent are not in the same page. One wants him to try this drug, this one wants to add another medication to his already overwhelming roster of medication.
> 
> Our family physician has never ever dealt with anything like this before. This a complete mystery to the medical community. They have added Codeine Contin to his meds because it’s long acting. A bit more pain relief.
> 
> This scenario has been going on for 5 yrs. It sucks!
> 
> Just for the record I will be 55 this November and hubby will be 59 this March. Not like we’re ancient but getting close! Lol


I don't know if this is any use whatsoever, but my maternal grandmother used to recommend eating lots of cottage cheese for mending broken bones faster. I tried it once for a fractured knee and it worked fine and as predicted, but that's just an anecdote, and not clinical evidence.

Foot bones are weird little things. You'd think for all the stress they are destined to endure, carrying the rest of us much of the time, they'd be hardier. But they can break so easily. A decade or two back, my wife and I stopped at a convenience store to pick up some milk. The sidewalk at the strip mall was in lousy shape and she stumbled over a crack in the sidewalk, but caught her balance quickly. An hour later, her foot had swollen up and she told me it was broken. Having witnessed the precipitating event, I was doubtful, but we went to emergency and sure enough it _was_ broken. The attending physician told us that he frequently saw soccer players coming in with similar foot injuries. Breaking bones from kicking an inflated ball? WTF? But it happens. Bad design, God, bad design.

As for meds, there are very few, if any, drugs that have NO other effects than the one we specifically take it for. So the challenge is to get more of the desired effect than the accompanying undesired effects. And since everybody is a little different, that balance between wanted and unwanted effects can vary widely. What works problem free for person A is hell on earth for person B.

But I can easily see why he's frustrated. Hell, he'd have better luck with a slot machine.


----------



## Electraglide

WCGill said:


> Wow, my experience was the exact opposite. After 2 major hip surgeries (1 replacement), I had a self-administered morphine regimen in the hospital and I found it to be very pleasant but I didn't feel the least bit "out of it" or high. When it was time to quit I didn't miss it. I can't comment on the pills however. Speedy recovery!


1973 I tore the muscles in my lower back and cracked a vertebra which put me in the hospital for a while with a "self-administered" morphine trip. I found that more than pleasant. Took a while to get over that. Part of the reason why my first marriage went down the drain. After all these years my back still twinges at times. Once it hit so bad they had to take me home in the back of a pick up. Took 8 weeks of physio to get things right that time. Caught hell from the clinic when I showed up on the Norton in the second week. A week ago Thursday I was in for a test on my heart and when I stood up after they called my name it felt like someone had stabbed me in the right kidney meaning the muscle pulled again. Usually Ibuprofen takes care of that but this time it didn't. The pills the dr. prescribed work thank the dog.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> I don't know if this is any use whatsoever, but my maternal grandmother used to recommend eating lots of cottage cheese for mending broken bones faster. I tried it once for a fractured knee and it worked fine and as predicted, but that's just an anecdote, and not clinical evidence.
> 
> Foot bones are weird little things. You'd think for all the stress they are destined to endure, carrying the rest of us much of the time, they'd be hardier. But they can break so easily. A decade or two back, my wife and I stopped at a convenience store to pick up some milk. The sidewalk at the strip mall was in lousy shape and she stumbled over a crack in the sidewalk, but caught her balance quickly. An hour later, her foot had swollen up and she told me it was broken. Having witnessed the precipitating event, I was doubtful, but we went to emergency and sure enough it _was_ broken. The attending physician told us that he frequently saw soccer players coming in with similar foot injuries. Breaking bones from kicking an inflated ball? WTF? But it happens. Bad design, God, bad design.
> 
> As for meds, there are very few, if any, drugs that have NO other effects than the one we specifically take it for. So the challenge is to get more of the desired effect than the accompanying undesired effects. And since everybody is a little different, that balance between wanted and unwanted effects can vary widely. What works problem free for person A is hell on earth for person B.
> 
> But I can easily see why he's frustrated. Hell, he'd have better luck with a slot machine.


Foot bones are bad but hand bones are too. I've had both and would sooner have broken foot bones.


----------



## mhammer

You can sit on your keister and still do things with your hand. Walking around and not being able to use your hands is much less of a picnic.


----------



## Ship of fools

Hey Lola have him checked for Paget's of the bone and as mentioned I know you said no weed but what about a combination of CBD 10mg and THC 10 mg. Its what I use because I refuse to do any narcotic outside of a hospital setting and it sure helps me get a decent night of sleep and we all know when in pain you don't reach rem sleep which means your body can't heal properly.
I would get him away from T3's codine is a nasty drug that causes more then it heals gabipentine of some of the other new narcotics are not as bad they at least will allow him some comfort during the day time. 
Trust me when I say I know what you are going through not easy but it is what it is right. And we all need to remember what may be a 10 on the pain scale for some might only be a 4 for others.
And Lola for my last suggestion would be stop using a family dr its time for the big guns. Internal Medicine is the best way to go they help co-ordinate other specialties into one ball of wax. They know how to get the pro's involved more then a family dr can. good luck and try to remember why you were there all those years ago it can't hurt.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> You can sit on your keister and still do things with your hand. Walking around and not being able to use your hands is much less of a picnic.


Think about that the next time you go to the can. Then you'll know how much your wife or partner loves you.


----------



## Doug Gifford

mhammer said:


> …
> 
> I'm not going to say the easy answer is "Take him to church", but one of the things that religious communities offer, and one of the reasons why folks connected to religious communities tend to fare well and sometimes even better, is the manner in which it focuses one's attention on *gratitude*.  Any practice or activity or social group that offers moments of thinking about gratitude is nourishing for the soul, and nudges one towards contentment, even in the face of miseries. Religious communities are only one exemplar. There are plenty of others, like volunteer work. One of the things that groups like AA provides is a sense of gratitude for others and the small accomplishments of life that might head in another direction, if not for others. When folks stop taking a moment out to be grateful for anything, that's generally when their misery begins.…



Church choir?


----------



## laristotle

church bingo or euchre.


----------



## Lincoln

WCGill said:


> Wow, my experience was the exact opposite. After 2 major hip surgeries (1 replacement), I had a self-administered morphine regimen in the hospital and I found it to be very pleasant but I didn't feel the least bit "out of it" or high. When it was time to quit I didn't miss it. I can't comment on the pills however. Speedy recovery!


All I ever wanted was "comfortably numb" and I couldn't get there on either Oxy/ Hydrocodone or Morphine. All they did was make me feel sick. Must be something in my makeup.
Colour me disappointed. B#(*


----------



## Lola

Ship of fools said:


> Hey Lola have him checked for Paget's of the bone and as mentioned I know you said no weed but what about a combination of CBD 10mg and THC 10 mg. Its what I use because I refuse to do any narcotic outside of a hospital setting and it sure helps me get a decent night of sleep and we all know when in pain you don't reach rem sleep which means your body can't heal properly.
> 
> Gabapentin
> 
> Trust me when I say I know what you are going through not easy but it is what it is right.
> 
> And Lola for my last suggestion would be stop using a family dr its time for the big guns. Internal Medicine is the best way to go they help co-ordinate other specialties into one ball of wax. They know how to get the pro's involved more then a family dr can


He will not use CBD because you can’t buy pure unadulterated CBD in Canada without even a remotely tiny bit of THC it. Until you can purchase guaranteed THC free CBD oil he will not partake.

He was on Gabapentin for awhile. It caused horrendous side effects. The tremors were bad to the extent he couldn’t even wipe his butt, drink a coffee or do anything with his hands. I felt like I was his mother. His whole body shook. He stopped taking that drug and returned back to life tremor free.

He has an appt. next week with one specialist he’s been waiting to see for 15 months so I guess we’ll have to see.

Thank you kindly for your advice though. Very thoughtful.


----------



## Lola

oldjoat said:


> ahhhh....
> how about a few manners lessons for the existing "dogs"
> 
> help him to meet like minded dog lovers and be able to train the next puppy to be well behaved in public
> (also gets him out of the house and somewhat active again)
> and gives you a few hours of sanity .


When I desperately need me time I go into my little studio/spare bedroom, put my headphones I and practice to my hearts content. It sometimes makes him upset because he says he’s always competing with my guitar. I am a little resentful because I have backed off in my incessant practicing a bit to give him more one on one time. I do as much as I humanely can for this man but there are times I really need to save my sanity. I need to walk away from him and do what I need to do for me.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Robert1950

Lincoln said:


> All I ever wanted was "comfortably numb" and I couldn't get there on either Oxy/ Hydrocodone or Morphine. All they did was make me feel sick. Must be something in my makeup.
> Colour me disappointed. B#(*


My daughter can't take a single OTC codeine without going into the hospital for an IV drip with Gravol. She once had surgery and they were going admin IV morphine. I ranted and raved, so they set up a Gravol drip in case. Sure enough, she started dry heaving while she was still unconscious. I quipped that at least she would never have to worry about heroin addiction.


----------



## oldjoat

Lola said:


> he says he’s always competing with my guitar.


put a Gibson / Taylor / Fender sticker on his forehead .... then play with him for a while .

or trade him in on (2) 25 year olds ...

yes I feel your pain , hard when it's someone you love and they are in pain ( and not their regular self )

hoping they track it down and get it fixed ( for both of your sakes )


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Maybe he's got that Seven Year Itch.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> trade him in on (2) 25 year olds ...


I tried that once....well for one 28 year old. Didn't work and cost me large. So did the 30 year old.


----------



## oldjoat

nobody said the plan was perfect ...


----------



## Lola

I spent my whole day off with hubby. Went to Lowe’s, Home Hardware and Home Depot looking for stuff for the cottage. He could of done this by himself but he wanted my company = 4 hrs of practice which I will not surrender 1 second of my time!

He has a project on the go! YEAH!!!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> Maybe he's got that Seven Year Itch.


I assume you're _supposed_ to look there.


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> I spent my whole day off with hubby. Went to Lowe’s, Home Hardware and Home Depot looking for stuff for the cottage. He could of done this by himself but he wanted my company = 4 hrs of practice which I will not surrender 1 second of my time!
> 
> He has a project on the go! YEAH!!!


I recently learned that Rona has a 15% seniors discount on the first Tuesday of every month. Took advantage of it this evening and picked up some wood for speaker and rack cabinets.


----------



## Lincoln

nothing come up on the Rona site in Alberta for seniors discounts. Just one more reason Rona sucks hard.


----------



## MarkM

mhammer said:


> I recently learned that Rona has a 15% seniors discount on the first Tuesday of every month. Took advantage of it this evening and picked up some wood for speaker and rack cabinets.


I have been building my racks, speaker and pedal boards out of that birch plywood that Rona offers for about $45 ish a sheet. Lots of laminate layers and one good side and the back is smooth.

Just turned 4 sheets into furniture for my kids that herself volunteered me to built and pay for?

I have learnt to get over it, can you tell?

Problem is that gal still makes my naughty bits tingle!


----------



## oldjoat

which rona ? 
orleans / merivale & hunt club / stittsville?


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> I assume you're _supposed_ to look there.


To see if the rumors from 1955 are true. Never having seen the bigger than life statue I don't know if they are true or not.


----------



## Electraglide

Lincoln said:


> nothing come up on the Rona site in Alberta for seniors discounts. Just one more reason Rona sucks hard.


I never shopped at Rona much and it's been a few years but the last couple of times I did buy things at Rona in Red Deer I got a srs. discount. There are quite a few places aside from restaurants that give you a srs. discount. At least around here. Value Village does, Tuesdays here, Lucky Groceries it's the second Wednesday of each month, first Tuesday is family discount.
Here are some other places.
https://carleton.ca/cura/wp-content/uploads/Canadian-Senior-Discounts.pdf


----------



## Lincoln

Electraglide said:


> I never shopped at Rona much and it's been a few years but the last couple of times I did buy things at Rona in Red Deer I got a srs. discount. There are quite a few places aside from restaurants that give you a srs. discount. At least around here. Value Village does, Tuesdays here, Lucky Groceries it's the second Wednesday of each month, first Tuesday is family discount.
> Here are some other places.
> https://carleton.ca/cura/wp-content/uploads/Canadian-Senior-Discounts.pdf


Rona bought out my 2 favorite stores (Revelstroke and Totem) and destroyed them both. I'm still pissed.


----------



## Electraglide

Lincoln said:


> Rona bought out my 2 favorite stores (Revelstroke and Totem) and destroyed them both. I'm still pissed.


Most of the time I knew enough people who could get me contractors discounts so I didn't matter that much. When Rona took over the one Totem in Red Deer things went down hill for a bit but that was mostly the outside staff. Had to go and actually load my truck myself.


----------



## mhammer

oldjoat said:


> which rona ?
> orleans / merivale & hunt club / stittsville?


All of them, from what I understand. I gather it's not publicized as much as Shoppers Drug Mart promotes their Thursday Seniors discount.
I used to teach at the English CEGEP in Gatineau. They would advertise for _teaching_ and administrative positions in Ottawa/Ontario, but you'd be hard-pressed to know they accepted students from Ontario, simply because the fees are so low that the Quebec government loses money on out-of-province students who don't kick into the provincial public coffers, so they don't want the secret to get out. I guess companies advertise their seniors discount policies to the extent that they think they stand to benefit from them, and under-publicize when they calculate it won't benefit them that much. Either that, or their marketing department is neglectful.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


>


Man oh man, does that ever scream "I have children and grandchildren who bought me this".


----------



## oldjoat

mhammer said:


> I used to teach at the English CEGEP in Gatineau


my condolences

which campus ? tache or cite d j ?


----------



## mhammer

Heritage College. The only English CEGEP west and north of Montreal Island. We got students from as far away as James Bay.


----------



## oldjoat

well, it's a pretty site with the gatineau hills as a backdrop

a far cry from the Eddy street location , a bowling alley, converted to a legion hall, converted to a cegep campus.
the beer tavern was 1 block north from it ... 50 cents a mug or 1.50 a pitcher on tap. ( 5.00 deposit on the pitcher ... you know why )


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Man oh man, does that ever scream "I have children and grandchildren who bought me this".


Who's Bernie and Larry David? Compared to what my son and grandkids buy me that's mild.


----------



## Guitar101

Electraglide said:


> Who's Bernie and Larry David? Compared to what my son and grandkids buy me that's mild.


Bernie Sanders is running for the Democratic nomination to defeat Donald Trump. Larry David plays Bernie on Saturday Night Live.


----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> Bernie Sanders is running for the Democratic nomination to defeat Donald Trump. Larry David plays Bernie on Saturday Night Live.


That's why I don't know them. I didn't watch SNL much after Belushi died and probably haven't watched it at all in at least 12 or more years. Having no interest in american politics whoever is running for dog catcher is their problem.


----------



## oldjoat

had me scratching my head too


----------



## High/Deaf

Guitar101 said:


> Bernie Sanders is running for the Democratic nomination to defeat Donald Trump. *Larry David plays Bernie on Saturday Night Live.*


That's probably a fair comment, in reference to the t-shirt. But he's done a lot more than play Bernie on SNL. People who haven't come out of their cave in two decades should still know who he is, if they remember anything about masters of domains or soup nazis or big hands or the Elaine dance. I could go on - he's a pretty famous guy.


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> That's probably a fair comment, in reference to the t-shirt. But he's done a lot more than play Bernie on SNL. People who haven't come out of their cave in two decades should still know who he is, if they remember anything about masters of domains or soup nazis or big hands or the Elaine dance. I could go on - he's a pretty famous guy.


"if they remember anything about masters of domains or soup nazis or big hands or the Elaine dance." Never heard of these either. When TV isn't important, these guys are irrelevant.


----------



## High/Deaf

......and yet, you know what everyone in the world thinks 'handling' means, irrelevant of what the actual definition is or of what people actually believe.

Sometimes you play the crotchety old geezer in your insulated little world. Then you play Max the 200 year old mouse talking about all the things you and/or your great uncle and/or his sister have done, and yet, you don't seem to know much past 1970. Or is it 1965? Get out, smell the roses, have a coffee, live outside the biker box. There's a whole big world out there just waiting for you to explore it. Not that you will.


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> ......and yet, you know what everyone in the world thinks 'handling' means, irrelevant of what the actual definition is or of what people actually believe.
> 
> Sometimes you play the crotchety old geezer in your insulated little world. Then you play Max the 200 year old mouse talking about all the things you and/or your great uncle and/or his sister have done, and yet, you don't seem to know much past 1970. Or is it 1965? Get out, smell the roses, have a coffee, live outside the biker box. There's a whole big world out there just waiting for you to explore it. Not that you will.


No roses out here right now but yesterday I walked about 3 miles. You'd be surprised what you can see from the "biker box". All you shiny shoes running around like chicken little or sitting in your comfortable front room watching the box. A few years ago me and the ex jumped on our bikes and rode to where my great grandfathers newspaper office is......anything out there of your great grandfather's that the whole world can go see and learn from.? Or your great uncles? Or for that matter, how about yourself? Anything out there that you've had a hand in that anyone can see? I might not have watched TV but I've helped grow millions and millions of trees for reforestation. 
Then we rode from Austin Man. to close to where you sit and watch the box, to see some friends who ride and then back to Red Deer. Nah, if watching some two bit actor on a hack tv show is "smelling the roses and seeing the 'whole big world' is then I'll pass. I'd rather see it on the back of my bike. Do you know what the Texas Panhandle smells like at night on I40? Hell, you probably don't even know what the Fraser smells like when the tide goes past McMillan Island.


----------



## mhammer

Not particularly keen on motorcycles myself, but I will concur that there is a world of difference between seeing the scope of this great nation on land versus from 35,000ft. You really have to drive it - by whatever 2 or 4-wheeled means you prefer - to appreciate it. Flying over Crows Nest pass is not the same as driving through it and suddenly you have the vast expanse of the Alberta foothills. Emerging from the woods and lakes of northwestern Ontario to the open spaces of Manitoba is all the more striking when you realize you were in an entirely different world 45 minutes ago.

You gotta be at the same altitude as the roses to smell them.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Not particularly keen on motorcycles myself, but I will concur that there is a world of difference between seeing the scope of this great nation on land versus from 35,000ft. You really have to drive it - by whatever 2 or 4-wheeled means you prefer - to appreciate it. Flying over Crows Nest pass is not the same as driving through it and suddenly you have the vast expanse of the Alberta foothills. Emerging from the woods and lakes of northwestern Ontario to the open spaces of Manitoba is all the more striking when you realize you were in an entirely different world 45 minutes ago.
> 
> You gotta be at the same altitude as the roses to smell them.


Coming down the road and see the slide in front of you, both sides of the road, either at Frank or Near Hope makes you pause and think. Personally I prefer to go west thru the Crowsnest. Riding past Long beach on the Island and then parking the bike and pitching a tent at Chesterman beach and listening to the whales in the fog is something not to be missed either. Bitching at 1000+ motorcycles converging on the Colosseum is a hell of a lot different than being on a bike with a bunch of toys with 1000+ friends you haven't met yet. 
Furthest east I've been in Canada is Austin Man.. One day in the next year or two I'll ride across it _*A Mari Usque Ad Mare*_. Probably take a couple of weeks just drifting around. 
The Crowsnest just out of the Slide on the return leg from the coast.


----------



## mhammer

Yeah, Frank slide is pretty moving. And seeing it is very different than reading about it or flying over it. Nature is not to be trifled with.

I hope you do make it past the Manitoba/Ontario border some day. I'll put in a plug for an early morning drive along the south shore of the St. Lawrence, headed out Riviere-du-loup and Rimouski way. The morning sun on the St. Lawrence is a gorgeous sight to behold, and the highway runs real close to it in places. I suspect you'd also like the Kenora area and the north shore of Superior. The eastern shore of Superior looks and feels like the west coast of Vancouver Island in so many ways. The only things missing are totems, whales, and Douglas firs.


----------



## Robert1950

Zzzzz Zzzzz Zzzzz ...........


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Yeah, Frank slide is pretty moving. And seeing it is very different than reading about it or flying over it. Nature is not to be trifled with.
> 
> I hope you do make it past the Manitoba/Ontario border some day. I'll put in a plug for an early morning drive along the south shore of the St. Lawrence, headed out Riviere-du-loup and Rimouski way. The morning sun on the St. Lawrence is a gorgeous sight to behold, and the highway runs real close to it in places. I suspect you'd also like the Kenora area and the north shore of Superior. The eastern shore of Superior looks and feels like the west coast of Vancouver Island in so many ways. The only things missing are totems, whales, and Douglas firs.


Any petroglyphs in the area? How about Eagles? I guess there's no tide or smell of salt. One of the things I'd like to do is the Friday the 13th run in Port Dover. A friend of mine's sister had a campground there......not too sure if she does anymore. I know quite a few 'retired' riders in Ont., Que. and the Maritimes. From Coast to Coast actually. They say the Confederation Bridge can be a trip on a bike. I might even be old school about the trip, get some Pacific water and put the back wheel in the water at Tofino and swap waters somewhere in Nfld. Something like that.


----------



## Electraglide

Robert1950 said:


> Zzzzz Zzzzz Zzzzz ...........


Carl Sagan is watching you Robert.


----------



## mhammer

Electraglide said:


> Any petroglyphs in the area? How about Eagles? I guess there's no tide or smell of salt. One of the things I'd like to do is the Friday the 13th run in Port Dover. A friend of mine's sister had a campground there......not too sure if she does anymore. I know quite a few 'retired' riders in Ont., Que. and the Maritimes. From Coast to Coast actually. They say the Confederation Bridge can be a trip on a bike. I might even be old school about the trip, get some Pacific water and put the back wheel in the water at Tofino and swap waters somewhere in Nfld. Something like that.


I suspect the Confed Bridge _would_ be interesting. It's windy, though, so nothing under 750cc recommended.
The 1000 Island Parkway, and general area is a nice drive, and the bridges over the St. Lawrence are pretty spectacular. As big as the Lion's Gate, but you're not looking out at urban sprawl.


----------



## Doug Gifford

mhammer said:


> I suspect the Confed Bridge _would_ be interesting. It's windy, though, so nothing under 750cc recommended.
> The 1000 Island Parkway, and general area is a nice drive, and the bridges over the St. Lawrence are pretty spectacular. As big as the Lion's Gate, but you're not looking out at urban sprawl.


*Lots* of motorcycles through here (1000 Islands area) on any nice day in the spring or summer.


----------



## greco

Robert1950 said:


> Zzzzz Zzzzz Zzzzz ...........


Curmudgeon!


----------



## Guitar101

High/Deaf said:


> That's probably a fair comment, in reference to the t-shirt. But he's done a lot more than play Bernie on SNL. People who haven't come out of their cave in two decades should still know who he is, if they remember anything about masters of domains or soup nazis or big hands or the Elaine dance. I could go on - he's a pretty famous guy.


You forgot "but I was in the pool"


----------



## mhammer

Doug Gifford said:


> *Lots* of motorcycles through here (1000 Islands area) on any nice day in the spring or summer.


Wasn't aware of that one. This is the version I'm familiar with. It's just a little faster.




*Love* L, H, & R. Their primary claim to fame happened when Joni Mitchell covered their song "Twisted".


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> I suspect the Confed Bridge _would_ be interesting. It's windy, though, so nothing under 750cc recommended.
> The 1000 Island Parkway, and general area is a nice drive, and the bridges over the St. Lawrence are pretty spectacular. As big as the Lion's Gate, but you're not looking out at urban sprawl.


I look out at the ships in the outer harbour and at the Arm from the Iron Workers but the view of the inner harbour is nice too. From talking to people who've done it and from people I know who live there I'd probably not come too close to the River or a lot of the places like TO and Ottawa. On a run 12 years or so ago I met some people who were from PEI and were riding to Victoria. Both on Norton 750 Commandos. They had no problems. There is a motorcycle restriction on the bridge but it pertains to the wind and when motorcycles are restricted so are vehicles towing trailers and any vehicle over 7' 2". Bike size isn't mentioned as far as motorcycles go, just bicycles and foot traffic. Not too sure about the 1000 Island......any place to get fish sticks along the way? Yeah, I know, it's a bad grandpa joke. Anyway it would be one of those, "We'll see when we get there." kind of things.


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> *Lots* of motorcycles through here (1000 Islands area) on any nice day in the spring or summer.


Not too sure if there is a better version here. 




Can't go wrong with Dizzy and the Bird.


----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> You forgot "but I was in the pool"


Nothing wrong with that. 




Beats working in an office and watching tv.


----------



## mhammer

Electraglide said:


> I look out at the ships in the outer harbour and at the Arm from the Iron Workers but the view of the inner harbour is nice too. From talking to people who've done it and from people I know who live there I'd probably not come too close to the River or a lot of the places like TO and Ottawa. On a run 12 years or so ago I met some people who were from PEI and were riding to Victoria. Both on Norton 750 Commandos. They had no problems. There is a motorcycle restriction on the bridge but it pertains to the wind and when motorcycles are restricted so are vehicles towing trailers and any vehicle over 7' 2". Bike size isn't mentioned as far as motorcycles go, just bicycles and foot traffic. Not too sure about the 1000 Island......any place to get fish sticks along the way? Yeah, I know, it's a bad grandpa joke. Anyway it would be one of those, "We'll see when we get there." kind of things.


 Didn't mean to mislead. It's not a _legal_ requirement. Rather, it's pretty windy so whatever one is riding or driving needs to have some *mass*.

Without wishing to diss the bridge, it's not particularly scenic, and deliberately so. Only one lane in each direction and very windy, so they don't want you dawdling to take in the scenery. The Ivy Lea bridge between Ontario and New York is much more scenic.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Didn't mean to mislead. It's not a _legal_ requirement. Rather, it's pretty windy so whatever one is riding or driving needs to have some *mass*.
> 
> Without wishing to diss the bridge, it's not particularly scenic, and deliberately so. Only one lane in each direction and very windy, so they don't want you dawdling to take in the scenery. The Ivy Lea bridge between Ontario and New York is much more scenic.


Depending on the winds it can be a legal restriction. Too windy, no motorcycles. You sit in the parking lot with the semis and campers and travel trailers. That I can see. _Weight_ with a bike is debatable. The wind can blow around 1200 + lbs of motorcycle and rider almost as easy as it can blow around 400 or so lbs. I'll pass on anything that ends up in the states, especially New York, Vermont, New Hampshire, Maine and a few other 's over there. I sorta can't cross the 49th anymore.....at least not legally and I'm not sure if California and Vermont forget things or not. Plus if I get pulled over by the cops it would be nice if they knew something about Canada other than "it's up there, somewhere.". Speaking of things like that do you need a Canadian Passport to go to St. Pierre et Miquelon?


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> you need a Canadian Passport to go to St. Pierre et Miquelon


YUP !
clear customs in both directions


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> YUP !
> clear customs in both directions


Oh well, couldn't take the bike anyway.


----------



## Doug Gifford

mhammer said:


> Without wishing to diss the bridge, it's not particularly scenic, and deliberately so. Only one lane in each direction and very windy, so they don't want you dawdling to take in the scenery. The Ivy Lea bridge between Ontario and New York is much more scenic.


I'm biased, but it _is_ pretty along the Thousand Island Parkway and, really, all over the place around here. Lots of lakes with lots of islands, the big river (it's a BIG river), no mountains but rocky and lumpy. Lots of winding roads but no long climbs. Three hours to Toronto and Montreal, two to Ottawa and six to NYC.


----------



## Electraglide

Looks kinda nice tho fairly straight and level. I guess there would be places to eat along the way.


----------



## vadsy

High/Deaf said:


> ......and yet, you know what everyone in the world thinks 'handling' means, irrelevant of what the actual definition is or of what people actually believe.
> 
> Sometimes you play the crotchety old geezer in your insulated little world. Then you play Max the 200 year old mouse talking about all the things you and/or your great uncle and/or his sister have done, and yet, you don't seem to know much past 1970. Or is it 1965? Get out, smell the roses, have a coffee, live outside the biker box. There's a whole big world out there just waiting for you to explore it. Not that you will.


the whole thing is an act, it’s pretty clear judging by his posts across this forum he knows what the Spice Girls are up to on their solo tours these days. And since when did pretending not to know stuff become cool? Was being unaware of what’s going on something they held in high regard in olden times?

Oh, of coarse they didn’t. I’m just joking, couldn’t imagine people being proud like that. 



Electraglide said:


> No roses out here right now but yesterday I walked about 3 miles. You'd be surprised what you can see from the "biker box". All you shiny shoes running around like chicken little or sitting in your comfortable front room watching the box. A few years ago me and the ex jumped on our bikes and rode to where my great grandfathers newspaper office is......anything out there of your great grandfather's that the whole world can go see and learn from.? Or your great uncles? Or for that matter, how about yourself? Anything out there that you've had a hand in that anyone can see? I might not have watched TV but I've helped grow millions and millions of trees for reforestation.
> Then we rode from Austin Man. to close to where you sit and watch the box, to see some friends who ride and then back to Red Deer. Nah, if watching some two bit actor on a hack tv show is "smelling the roses and seeing the 'whole big world' is then I'll pass. I'd rather see it on the back of my bike. Do you know what the Texas Panhandle smells like at night on I40? Hell, you probably don't even know what the Fraser smells like when the tide goes past McMillan Island.


Doesn’t watch TV but glued to YouTube/Netflix/pornHub/online in general and posting gibberish 170 times a day to this forum. 

Nonstop bike stories about smelling the roses, no bike though. hasn’t owned one in years.. can’t go anywhere anyways. Must be all from memory. 

Yea, us chicken littles really screwed up by moving forward with our lives, education, jobs, family, general knowledge of current events, hobbies, friends, shoes, passports, ...


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> Looks kinda nice tho fairly straight and level. I guess there would be places to eat along the way.


The parkway itself is mostly level and pretty darn straight. It was originally intended to be part of the 401 but the people who lived or owned on the river nixed that and the 401 moved inland. If you like up/down and windy, some of the roads running north/south should satisfy.

Google Maps

Gananoque, a town of 5000, has about 35 restaurants. My son and I counted them on a road trip one time. No general shortage of places to eat.


----------



## Robert1950

Yes, I took this picture.....


----------



## vadsy

Robert1950 said:


> Yes, I took this picture.....
> 
> View attachment 297922


? People in the stands watching the moon landing being filmed?


----------



## mhammer

Electraglide said:


> Depending on the winds it can be a legal restriction. Too windy, no motorcycles. You sit in the parking lot with the semis and campers and travel trailers. That I can see. _Weight_ with a bike is debatable. The wind can blow around 1200 + lbs of motorcycle and rider almost as easy as it can blow around 400 or so lbs. I'll pass on anything that ends up in the states, especially New York, Vermont, New Hampshire, Maine and a few other 's over there. I sorta can't cross the 49th anymore.....at least not legally and I'm not sure if California and Vermont forget things or not. Plus if I get pulled over by the cops it would be nice if they knew something about Canada other than "it's up there, somewhere.". Speaking of things like that do you need a Canadian Passport to go to St. Pierre et Miquelon?


The bridge _leads to_ the American side, but doesn't _end up_ there. You're still in Canada the full length of it. However, it's toll bridge. Only a couple of bucks, but if you get there, have your loonies and toonies ready.


----------



## High/Deaf

vadsy said:


> *the whole thing is an act, *it’s pretty clear judging by his posts across this forum he knows what the Spice Girls are up to on their solo tours these days. And since when did pretending not to know stuff become cool? Was being unaware of what’s going on something they held in high regard in olden times?
> 
> Oh, of coarse they didn’t. I’m just joking, couldn’t imagine people being proud like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn’t watch TV but glued to YouTube/Netflix/pornHub/online in general and posting gibberish 170 times a day to this forum.
> 
> Nonstop bike stories about smelling the roses, no bike though. hasn’t owned one in years.. can’t go anywhere anyways. Must be all from memory.
> 
> Yea, us chicken littles really screwed up by moving forward with our lives, education, jobs, family, general knowledge of current events, hobbies, friends, shoes, passports, ...


That was my point (just before the thread went to hell). The internet character he has created is as schizophrenic as hell. One day it doesn't know shit from shinola, the next day it is all knowing and all seeing, telling us what the average of 7 billion people think. He really needs to get his bullshit together. He's no Stephen Colbert (not that he'd know who that is - or maybe he would - what day is it again).


PS If shrinkage weren't a factor, I could get into a pissing contest about where I've driven in NA, Europe, etc, but no one has any more reason to believe my internet bullshit than they do to believe someone like schizophrenic biker boy, so why even bother? It's all so easy just to spin this sort of bullshit. You just have to remember your own bullshit and stay consistent, lest you look a little touched or braindamaged.


----------



## greco

Robert1950 said:


> Yes, I took this picture.....
> 
> View attachment 297922


The work you have been putting into your photography hobby has been paying off. Your pics are much, much better recently.


----------



## Robert1950

vadsy said:


> ? People in the stands watching the moon landing being filmed?


----------



## vadsy

Robert1950 said:


> View attachment 297930


edgy. I got something for this.....,



Robert1950 said:


> Zzzzz Zzzzz Zzzzz ...........


----------



## Robert1950

Okay, boys and girls, I will give you something called,...hints about the picture I took a long, long, time ago, not in a galaxy far away. First, do not pay attention to big head with a hat in the foreground of the picture. He is just a Maple Leaf Gardens Usher in the late 60s wandering aimlessly as he is mentally and psychologically assaulted by the loud strange noise from the band on the stage in the background.

First hint. The figure on the left. His name is,... Brian. He is playing a guitar that is know as a,.... Firebird. Can you say "Fire-Bird" boys and girls? Very good.

Second hint. The figure on far right is holding his guitar at a "45 degree angle". It is a "Bass Guitar" his name is,... Bill.

Third hint. The figure to the left of Bill, is playing a guitar called an "Epiphone Casino". Can you say "Ep-I-Phone"?? Very good boys and girls. Today the biggest question about him is, "Why is he not dead yet???"

The one in the middle is supposed to be,... singing. People often draw funny pictures of him with big lips. 

There is also a fellow called "Charlie" who plays the,...."Drums"!! But you cannot see him in the picture. Does that make yo sad boys and girls? Oh, and the one called Brian is dead now.

Can you guess what this band calls themselves??????


----------



## vadsy

The monkees? Justin Bieber?


----------



## greco

The Monkees?


----------



## vadsy

Can you say “Mon-kees"?? Very good boys and girls.


----------



## greco

Robert1950 said:


> Can you guess what this band calls themselves??????


The Beatles?


----------



## vadsy

greco said:


> The Beatles?


The Russian Beatles, from Bulgaria


----------



## Robert1950

The Rutles,...


----------



## Robert1950

Getting close, boys and girls, right decade though. Can you say "decade" everyone?? If you can't I will throw this shoe at you.


----------



## vadsy

What kind of shoe? I’d like to see the shoe


----------



## laristotle




----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> What kind of shoe? I’d like to see the shoe


You can see it in that clip where Mr. Rogers threw it at G dubya.


----------



## davetcan

laristotle said:


> View attachment 298072


Henry VIII ?


----------



## laristotle

jb welder said:


> You can see it in that clip where Mr. Rogers threw it at G dubya.


----------



## laristotle

davetcan said:


> Henry VIII ?


I am.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> View attachment 298130


I don't think you've gone back far enough


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> View attachment 298130


Let me count the times I've pulled the tape out of the machine. Sheesh!

I was on a bus ride from Minden to Ottawa and back. The eight track wouldn't shift its head, so we heard the same four Charlie Pride songs over and over. "Oh, the snakes crawl at night, that's what they say…"


----------



## Robert1950

laristotle said:


> View attachment 298072


The British Invasion's entry into Teeny Bopper Pop.


----------



## jb welder

davetcan said:


> Henry VIII ?


Outside _Honest Ed's_ it would seem. Where's the dude with the chestnut cart?


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


>


If Dubya was half the Texan he thinks he is he would have emptied a clip into that son of a bitch before he got the second shoe away.


----------



## Robert1950

Dubya was born in New Haven, Ct. a place about as un-Texas as you could get.


----------



## Robert1950

The music of Herman's Hermits (the photo above with the guys in bowler hats) was about as tooth rotting bubblegum saccharin sweet as you could get at that time.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Robert1950 said:


> The music of Herman's Hermits (the photo above with the guys in bowler hats) was about as tooth rotting bubblegum saccharin sweet as you could get at that time.


You're forgetting the truly forgettable ones. 1910 Fruitgum Company, Keith, Tommy Roe…

Here's the Hermits on a great song by Graham Gouldman.


----------



## jb welder

Robert1950 said:


> The music of Herman's Hermits (the photo above with the guys in bowler hats) was about as tooth rotting bubblegum saccharin sweet as you could get at that time.


I saw Peter No one a couple years back, can't remember if he was using the Hermit's name. They were doing the summer festival tour. Actually better than I was expecting, but that's not saying a lot.


----------



## Robert1950

Doug Gifford said:


> You're forgetting the truly forgettable ones. 1910 Fruitgum Company, Keith, Tommy Roe…


Yes, I AM forgetting about them!


----------



## davetcan

Hermans Hermits, along with Freddie and the Dreamers, carved out a small niche in the Brit 60's. Lighthearted music played for fun. Very entertaining but lacking in substance. I still enjoyed them at the time. You might need to take an antacid if you watch this. Keep in mind this was 1964.


----------



## Mooh

I had a senior moment and missed senior's day at Pet Value last month. It's the last Thursday of the month. We have enough cat food to last until the next one, and maybe enough kitty litter, but we'll be short dog food. I like the store, nice selection and great service, they always offer to carry my purchases to my car (I always decline), and the the discount is worth planning around.

Someone mentioned Rona earlier. I didn't know they had a senior's discount, I will check that out. We don't have other choices, it's the only lumberyard in town since a tornado wiped out the mom'n'pop yard with which I had a great relationship.


----------



## mhammer

davetcan said:


> Hermans Hermits, along with Freddie and the Dreamers, carved out a small niche in the Brit 60's. Lighthearted music played for fun. Very entertaining but lacking in substance. I still enjoyed them at the time. You might need to take an antacid if you watch this. Keep in mind this was 1964.


Some of us weren't alive then, but others were totally ready to do the Freddy.


----------



## laristotle

I remember these shows. Merv smoking at his desk.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

I really hate the fact that hubby sometimes forgets stuff I have told him. Vice versa. This is a guaranteed “you can’t remember something I told you 5 minutes ago” argument. 

Sometimes I write things and record simple tasks down so there is a record of it somewhere. Just have to remember where I put it. Lol


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I remember these shows. Merv smoking at his desk.


Didn’t Johnny Carson smoke at his desk as well. 

I remember back in the70’s going to my family GP. There he was with all his diplomas on the wall smoking a cigarette in his office. 

Times definitely different then today.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 298130


Pencils came in handy to fix cassettes. This will really confuse the younger generation. Especially getting the tape to reel back in.


----------



## Electraglide

Robert1950 said:


> The music of Herman's Hermits (the photo above with the guys in bowler hats) was about as tooth rotting bubblegum saccharin sweet as you could get at that time.


So were the girls but we never complained.....just had the music playing in the back ground. Worked a lot better than this at the look out.


----------



## Electraglide

davetcan said:


> Hermans Hermits, along with Freddie and the Dreamers, carved out a small niche in the Brit 60's. Lighthearted music played for fun. Very entertaining but lacking in substance. I still enjoyed them at the time. You might need to take an antacid if you watch this. Keep in mind this was 1964.


You missed one.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Some of us weren't alive then, but others were totally ready to do the Freddy.


And some of us waited for this one to come on. No social distancing here. You took the girl in your arms, held her close and sorta moved against each other.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I really hate the fact that hubby sometimes forgets stuff I have told him. Vice versa. This is a guaranteed “you can’t remember something I told you 5 minutes ago” argument.
> 
> Sometimes I write things and record simple tasks down so there is a record of it somewhere. Just have to remember where I put it. Lol


Sounds like my shopping lists.


----------



## Doug Gifford

davetcan said:


> Hermans Hermits, along with Freddie and the Dreamers, carved out a small niche in the Brit 60's. Lighthearted music played for fun. Very entertaining but lacking in substance. I still enjoyed them at the time. You might need to take an antacid if you watch this. Keep in mind this was 1964.


Substance is overrated. How about "No Milk Today," written by Graham Goulding and a hit for Herman's Hermits. No substance but a good story and *three* great melodies in one song.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> I remember these shows. Merv smoking at his desk.


Saw Bowie in Seattle in the mid 70's, smoking as he was singing.








Was hard to tell what smoke was smoke.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


Who is this?


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Who is this?


Nina Hartley


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> Nina Hartley


And.....who is she? Too lazy to Google.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> And.....who is she? Too lazy to Google.


She has made a great number of 'films' since the 1970's, and as far as I know, continues to do so.


----------



## Diablo

butterknucket said:


>


would still pipe


----------



## Electraglide

Some might recognize her like this.








or from this


----------



## Lola

So I will soon be 55 this November, am I a senior?


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> So I will soon be 55 this November, am I a senior?


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> So I will soon be 55 this November, am I a senior?


Depends on where you shop. McDonalds - yes. Other places, too. You just have to be willing to ask for the senior's discounts - which means admitting out loud that you are that old (doesn't come as easy as one would think).


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> So I will soon be 55 this November, am I a senior?


Double nickels eh? It's a slippery slope after that.

I'll hit 60 in December.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> So I will soon be 55 this November, am I a senior?


Nope. I have a daughter that old. Can't even apply for early CPP then.


High/Deaf said:


> Depends on where you shop. McDonalds - yes. Other places, too. You just have to be willing to ask for the senior's discounts - which means admitting out loud that you are that old (doesn't come as easy as one would think).


There are quite a few places that give discounts at 55 if you ask and when your server is in their 60s saying your 55 isn't bad. Better to ask than having them assume you're older than that. There are other places where you have to ask even if you're a lot older than 55. They try not to give a discount to anyone unless forced to. Some places the discount is only on certain days.


----------



## MarkM

I have been getting senior discount on McDonald's coffee for years and I didn't even ask for it, I am finally eligible this May. I worked in the sun most of my life so I look old!


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> I have been getting senior discount on McDonald's coffee for years and I didn't even ask for it, I am finally eligible this May. I worked in the sun most of my life so I look old!


Around here it depends on the McD's. It's only on coffee tho. A&W is on everything, every day.....or so they say. I don't recall ever getting one.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Anyone else get their OAS/GIS extra benefit yet? It will be in the acct. your OAS is deposited in. I plan on using mine "wisely"......yeah sure.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Diablo

curious to get your take on this: how much $ do you think you need to retire (relatively worry free)?


----------



## laristotle

How Much Money Will You Need In Retirement?


----------



## jb welder

If you wait long enough, you won't need much.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> If you wait long enough, you won't need much.


If you're single you won't need much either. Most times. Sometimes you might need to look for the occasional Seniors deal. 








Could be a 3 for the price of 2 night.


----------



## MarkM

Electraglide said:


> If you're single you won't need much either. Most times. Sometimes you might need to look for the occasional Seniors deal.
> View attachment 324192
> 
> Could be a 3 for the price of 2 night.


That don't look like much of a deal to me, one women giving me skunk eyes is enough!


----------



## Diablo

Electraglide said:


> If you're single you won't need much either. Most times. Sometimes you might need to look for the occasional Seniors deal.
> View attachment 324192
> 
> Could be a 3 for the price of 2 night.


hmmm..i dunno, I think its cheaper to live as a couple...esp bc my wife has her own savings and gets a pension 
most guys that complain about women taking their money IME date loser women.
dating/marrying above your paygrade is a beautiful thing, and perhaps one of the best investments you can make , and every dad should be teaching that to their little future skirt-chaser...date Oprah, not her hairdresser..


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lincoln

Diablo said:


> hmmm..i dunno, I think its cheaper to live as a couple...esp bc my wife has her own savings and gets a pension
> most guys that complain about women taking their money IME date loser women.
> dating/marrying above your paygrade is a beautiful thing, and perhaps one of the best investments you can make , and every dad should be teaching that to their little future skirt-chaser...date Oprah, not her hairdresser..


I always tried to reach the boys that fact. 
If an adult girl lives at home, doesn't own a car, and has a temporary/nothing job, - pass it by. No good will come of it,

It took me a while to learn. If a girl moves in with you, and she carries everything she owns, all her worldly possessions, in 3 paper grocery bags (before the days of plastic) you've made a big mistake. Thinking with the wrong head gets you into trouble every time.


----------



## Electraglide

Diablo said:


> hmmm..i dunno, I think its cheaper to live as a couple...esp bc my wife has her own savings and gets a pension
> most guys that complain about women taking their money IME date loser women.
> dating/marrying above your paygrade is a beautiful thing, and perhaps one of the best investments you can make , and every dad should be teaching that to their little future skirt-chaser...date Oprah, not her hairdresser..


True, marrying an older woman (10+ years) with money is the way to go. No pre-nup and get your name in the will and as the main benificiary on insurance policies fast. BTW don't bother her with little things like the 10 insurance policies on her.. Dating is a different matter. Since you're now the heir dating someone in their 20's is about right. I taught my son about skirt-chasing and by the time it was the time to have the "talk" with him he had already figured out what to do once he caught the skirt. 
But single is cheaper (to a certain extent).....with or without your sig other having their own money. All you're doing is paying for yourself. Of course there is the occasional 'purchase' that screws up the budget but those are unavoidable. eg., you had to buy a new to you bike and since the cute little hardbelly looked at it and smiled you had to take her for a ride and then for dinner and a few drinks at the casino where you were nice and gave her a few bucks. Being smart you went to a motel after that and cab fare for her to get home. Small expenditures that weren't in the budget but that's ok, Tuna's for sale at Wallyworld.


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> That don't look like much of a deal to me, one women giving me skunk eyes is enough!


If they're the ones paying for the 3 for 2 deal it's ok. And it looks like there's a set of twins there.....every guys dream, right.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Very mobile lips and I bet she can cook too.


----------



## MarkM

Electraglide said:


> If they're the ones paying for the 3 for 2 deal it's ok. And it looks like there's a set of twins there.....every guys dream, right.


Nope I am a one good women guy, even though she got skunk eye at me.

Two is to many!


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> Nope I am a one good women guy, even though she got skunk eye at me.
> 
> Two is to many!


I'm single and have almost 60 years of experience. 3 Young cougars in one night is ok. Especially when they do most of the work and there's a set of twins.....maybe even a sister or cousin to boot. If they give you the skunk eye after that it don't mean much. The one on the left with the curly hair is probably the kinky one. Mind you there's at least two red heads there....that could be trouble.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> How Much Money Will You Need In Retirement?
> 
> View attachment 324149


Dang! I'm gonna have to go back and make some other life choices 😳


----------



## boyscout

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293136993363296256


----------



## Electraglide

boyscout said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293136993363296256


Now that is the style of dancing I can still do.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Wardo

Dentures ?


----------



## Ship of fools

Today was a fantastic day went shopping with the lovely wife and then took her out for breakfast at white spot while there a young guy brought a women in a wheel chair into the restaurant who was having problems moving due to what looked like a non functioning leg.
It warmed my heart that I ended up paying for his breakfast just because.
And Butter put on some god damn pants for christ sakes almost lost my breakie


----------



## Electraglide

Ship of fools said:


> Today was a fantastic day went shopping with the lovely wife and then took her out for breakfast at white spot while there a young guy brought a women in a wheel chair into the restaurant who was having problems moving due to what looked like a non functioning leg.
> It warmed my heart that I ended up paying for his breakfast just because.
> And Butter put on some god damn pants for christ sakes almost lost my breakie


Do they still have Triple O? I went to a White Spot here, once, they didn't know what Triple O was. They thought it was another restaurant. In '37 my mom's family moved to just off Oak and 67th in Van. From what I understand her and one of my aunts worked at the original White Spot on Granville.....not too sure if it's there anymore. I worked, for a short while, at the White Spot on Lougheed across from the Lougheed Drive In. There's a knack of putting the tray in the car without spilling it. I guess I didn't develop that knack. 
@Butter......Don't turn around.


----------



## Ship of fools

Triple O is now done at the drive thru's at gas stations and the one on Granville street is long time gone ate there when I was just a whipper snapper and as for the trays they actually still do that at the Kitsalano white spot on Broadway


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Ship of fools

Man some days are just rougher then others my mind is every where and it doesn't seem to stop and take a rest. For some reason it just keeps working and stops my sleep and lately I keep seeing ghost off to one side or the other and then it all seems to disappear in front of me ( seeing things that aren't really there or at least I think they aren't ).
This getting old shit is starting to get real old, so where have the flowers gone long time passing.
But on a good note the wife and I are celebrating our 32 year anniv. and only 40 years together seems like it was just around the corner time flies when your having fun,hey.


----------



## Ship of fools

PS coming up to 13 years here holy shit I can't believe it.


----------



## Electraglide

Has anyone noticed that OAS and GIS are two separate cheques and come on seperate dates now. I thought it was only for the end of July. Seems not or Service Canada still doesn't get it that I've been divoriced for 2 years and a couple of months......even tho I've sent them copies of all the papers. I guess they don't talk to CRA much. I see their offices are stil 'temporarily closed'.


----------



## butterknucket

Here's some more eye candy for you fellers.


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> Here's some more eye candy for you fellers


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Here's some more eye candy for you fellers.


Not bad for 94. Definite Cougar material. With all the family squabbles it might be worth it to get in there and get your name in the will.


----------



## Electraglide

It's not Poison Ivy.


----------



## laristotle

You're too old to play gigs when:

1. It becomes more important to find a place on stage for your fan than your amp.
2. Your gig clothes make you look like ...George Burns out for a round of golf or Dolly Parton with no bosom.
3. All your fans leave by 9:30 p.m.
4. All you want from groupies is a foot massage and back rub.
5. You love taking the elevator because you can sing along with most of your set-list.
6. Instead of a fifth member, your band wants to spring for a roadie.
7. You lost the directions to the gig.
8. You need your glasses to see the amp settings.
9. You've thrown out your back jumping off the stage.
10. You feel like heck before the gig even starts.
11. The waitress is your daughter!
12. You stop the set because your ibuprofen fell behind the speakers.
13. Most of your crowd just sways in their seats.
14. You find your drink tokens from last month's gig in your guitar case.
15. You refuse to play without earplugs.
16. You ask the club owner if you can start at 8:30 instead of 9:30.
17. You check the TV schedule before booking a gig.
18. Your gig stool has a back.
19. You're related to at least one member in the band.
20. You don't let anyone sit in.
21. You need a nap before the gig.
22. After the third set, you bug the club owner to let you quit early.
23. During the breaks, you now go to the van to lie down.
24. You prefer a music stand with a light.
25. You don't recover until Tuesday afternoon.
26. You hope the host's speech lasts forever
27. You buy amps considering their weight and not their tone or "cool" factor.
28. Feeling guilty looking at hot women at the audience, 'cause they're younger than your daughter.
29. You can remember seven different club names for the same location.
30. You have a hazy memory of the days when you could work 10 gigs in 7 days and could physically do it!
31. Your date couldn't make it because she couldn't find a babysitter for the grandkids.
32. The set list has to be in 20 point type..
33. Your drug of choice is now coffee…
34. It seems impossible to find stage shoes with decent arch support.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 329204
> 
> 
> You're too old to play gigs when:
> 
> 1. It becomes more important to find a place on stage for your fan than your amp.
> 2. Your gig clothes make you look like ...George Burns out for a round of golf or Dolly Parton with no bosom.
> 3. All your fans leave by 9:30 p.m.
> 4. All you want from groupies is a foot massage and back rub.
> 5. You love taking the elevator because you can sing along with most of your set-list.
> 6. Instead of a fifth member, your band wants to spring for a roadie.
> 7. You lost the directions to the gig.
> 8. You need your glasses to see the amp settings.
> 9. You've thrown out your back jumping off the stage.
> 10. You feel like heck before the gig even starts.
> 11. The waitress is your daughter!
> 12. You stop the set because your ibuprofen fell behind the speakers.
> 13. Most of your crowd just sways in their seats.
> 14. You find your drink tokens from last month's gig in your guitar case.
> 15. You refuse to play without earplugs.
> 16. You ask the club owner if you can start at 8:30 instead of 9:30.
> 17. You check the TV schedule before booking a gig.
> 18. Your gig stool has a back.
> 19. You're related to at least one member in the band.
> 20. You don't let anyone sit in.
> 21. You need a nap before the gig.
> 22. After the third set, you bug the club owner to let you quit early.
> 23. During the breaks, you now go to the van to lie down.
> 24. You prefer a music stand with a light.
> 25. You don't recover until Tuesday afternoon.
> 26. You hope the host's speech lasts forever
> 27. You buy amps considering their weight and not their tone or "cool" factor.
> 28. Feeling guilty looking at hot women at the audience, 'cause they're younger than your daughter.
> 29. You can remember seven different club names for the same location.
> 30. You have a hazy memory of the days when you could work 10 gigs in 7 days and could physically do it!
> 31. Your date couldn't make it because she couldn't find a babysitter for the grandkids.
> 32. The set list has to be in 20 point type..
> 33. Your drug of choice is now coffee…
> 34. It seems impossible to find stage shoes with decent arch support.


#4.....it's a start.
#28......true, for a while but my daughter is 54 so maybe the grand daughter now.
#31.....whose grandkids?


----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


> View attachment 329204
> 
> 
> You're too old to play gigs when:
> 
> 1. It becomes more important to find a place on stage for your fan than your amp.
> 2. Your gig clothes make you look like ...George Burns out for a round of golf or Dolly Parton with no bosom.
> 3. All your fans leave by 9:30 p.m.
> 4. All you want from groupies is a foot massage and back rub.
> 5. You love taking the elevator because you can sing along with most of your set-list.
> 6. Instead of a fifth member, your band wants to spring for a roadie.
> 7. You lost the directions to the gig.
> 8. You need your glasses to see the amp settings.
> 9. You've thrown out your back jumping off the stage.
> 10. You feel like heck before the gig even starts.
> 11. The waitress is your daughter!
> 12. You stop the set because your ibuprofen fell behind the speakers.
> 13. Most of your crowd just sways in their seats.
> 14. You find your drink tokens from last month's gig in your guitar case.
> 15. You refuse to play without earplugs.
> 16. You ask the club owner if you can start at 8:30 instead of 9:30.
> 17. You check the TV schedule before booking a gig.
> 18. Your gig stool has a back.
> 19. You're related to at least one member in the band.
> 20. You don't let anyone sit in.
> 21. You need a nap before the gig.
> 22. After the third set, you bug the club owner to let you quit early.
> 23. During the breaks, you now go to the van to lie down.
> 24. You prefer a music stand with a light.
> 25. You don't recover until Tuesday afternoon.
> 26. You hope the host's speech lasts forever
> 27. You buy amps considering their weight and not their tone or "cool" factor.
> 28. Feeling guilty looking at hot women at the audience, 'cause they're younger than your daughter.
> 29. You can remember seven different club names for the same location.
> 30. You have a hazy memory of the days when you could work 10 gigs in 7 days and could physically do it!
> 31. Your date couldn't make it because she couldn't find a babysitter for the grandkids.
> 32. The set list has to be in 20 point type..
> 33. Your drug of choice is now coffee…
> 34. It seems impossible to find stage shoes with decent arch support.


That dude on the white strat is me sans the great hair do!


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> That dude on the white strat is me sans the great hair do!


I'm the guy with the long grey hair and beard looking for groupies and getting beer. And someone tell the kid not to come down empty handed the next time. This is thirsty work.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## vadsy




----------



## laristotle

The old lady handed her bank card to a bank cashier and said, “I would like to withdraw £10
The cashier told her, “For withdrawals less than £100 please use the ATM.”
The old lady wanted to know why ...
The cashier returned her bank card and irritably told her, “These are the rules. Please leave if there is no other matter. There is a line of customers behind you.”
The old lady remained silent for a few seconds, then handed the card back to the cashier and said, “Please help me withdraw all the money I have.”
The cashier was astonished when she checked the account balance. She nodded her head, leaned down and respectfully told her, you have £300,000 in your account and the bank doesn't have that much cash currently. Could you make an appointment and come again tomorrow?
The old lady then asked how much she could withdraw immediately.
The cashier told her any amount up to £3000
"Well, please let me have £3000 now", the cashier then handed it very friendly and respectfully to her
The old lady put £10 in her purse and asked the cashier to deposit £2990 back into her account.

the moral of this tale .......
Don't be difficult with old people, they spent a lifetime learning the skills.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer

Just finished watching an older Robin Hood movie with Richard Green and Peter Cushing. I was reminded of the beautiful 1976 Richard Lester film _Robin and Marian _( Robin and Marian (1976) - IMDb ), with Sean Connery and Audrey Hepburn in the titular roles. It's a moving portrait of once powerful heroic people growing old. The death scene is an absolute tearjerker.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Just finished watching an older Robin Hood movie with Richard Green and Peter Cushing. I was reminded of the beautiful 1976 Richard Lester film _Robin and Marian _( Robin and Marian (1976) - IMDb ), with Sean Connery and Audrey Hepburn in the titular roles. It's a moving portrait of once powerful heroic people growing old. The death scene is an absolute tearjerker.


I don't remember that movie but I do remember the last year of the tv show with Richard Greene and this lady.








Doug made a fairly good Robin tho. Kinda set the stage so to speak.


----------



## mhammer

If you remember the TV show, then you will know what the initials V.A.M. stand for.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> If you remember the TV show, then you will know what the initials V.A.M. stand for.


No but that depends when those initials appeared in the show. If they were before late 1958 we didn't get the show.....there was no t.v. where I lived until then and until the beginning of '59 it was very limited. I seem to recall Robin Hood being on on Tuesdays around 4:30 or so. Didn't have to worry about it being pre-empted by a hockey game. Those were only on Saturdays. There was no fighting over what was to be watched but then there was only one channel.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## mhammer

Electraglide said:


> No but that depends when those initials appeared in the show. If they were before late 1958 we didn't get the show.....there was no t.v. where I lived until then and until the beginning of '59 it was very limited. I seem to recall Robin Hood being on on Tuesdays around 4:30 or so. Didn't have to worry about it being pre-empted by a hockey game. Those were only on Saturdays. There was no fighting over what was to be watched but then there was only one channel.


It was a hair creme/tonic, and one of the Robin Hood show's advertisers, whose jingle went "V is for vegetable, A is for animal, M is for mineral, V-A-M for meeeee *VAM*!"

The film I watched the other night, titled "Sword of Sherwood Forest", must have been shot after the episodic series ended, because they kill off the Sheriff of Nottingham (played by Peter Cushing), which pretty much ices any subsequent intrigue and heroic escapes. Can't see how the series could have continued after the Sheriff takes a few in the back. But more to the point, while you and I may have the image of brunette Bernadette O'Farrell as Maid Marian, they had the audacity to have Marian as blonde in the movie, in a rather "tight" dress.

Audrey Hepburn as Marian (now a nun, since Robin went off to war), in the '76 movie is an absolute heartbreaker. This brief segment will tell you that it was a very_ different_ kind of Robin Hood movie. Hard to imagine it as an anti-war movie, though coming from Richard Lester I guess that shouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> It was a hair creme/tonic, and one of the Robin Hood show's advertisers, whose jingle went "V is for vegetable, A is for animal, M is for mineral, V-A-M for meeeee *VAM*!"
> 
> The film I watched the other night, titled "Sword of Sherwood Forest", must have been shot after the episodic series ended, because they kill off the Sheriff of Nottingham (played by Peter Cushing), which pretty much ices any subsequent intrigue and heroic escapes. Can't see how the series could have continued after the Sheriff takes a few in the back. But more to the point, while you and I may have the image of brunette Bernadette O'Farrell as Maid Marian, they had the audacity to have Marian as blonde in the movie, in a rather "tight" dress.
> 
> Audrey Hepburn as Marian (now a nun, since Robin went off to war), in the '76 movie is an absolute heartbreaker. This brief segment will tell you that it was a very_ different_ kind of Robin Hood movie. Hard to imagine it as an anti-war movie, though coming from Richard Lester I guess that shouldn't be a surprise.


The movie was shot right after the TV series ended but they could have come up with another sheriff or maybe show Robin fighting in the crusades. I think they used a lot of bowmen there. And as far as Maid Marion goes, Sarah's dresses might have been tight but they weren't as low cut as Patricia Driscoll








vs








vs








or as low cut and tight as Bernadettes. But then Patricia was the Maid Marion I saw and she was probably the most natural. Audrey Hepburn? She could play Maid Marion anyway she wanted tho I think by the time she became a nun she might have dropped the 'Maid' part. For some reason I seem to recall seeing a Robin hood movie that ends with Robin shooting an arrow out a window to mark his burial spot. 
And the V.A.M. thing, the only hair creme products I recall for men back then were Wildroot and Brylcreem so V.A.M. might have been a local ad for where you lived.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 331915


True, especially after 30 or so years of marriage.


----------



## mhammer

Electraglide said:


> For some reason I seem to recall seeing a Robin hood movie that ends with Robin shooting an arrow out a window to mark his burial spot.


In fact that is the ending of the '76 film.


> And the V.A.M. thing, the only hair creme products I recall for men back then were Wildroot and Brylcreem so V.A.M. might have been a local ad for where you lived.


An American product as far I recall, like Vitalis, Wildroot, and Brylcreem. I tried searching for a Youtube of the ad, but to no avail. But it was a real thing. Rare 1950s Vintage NOS Vam Hair Conditioner Oil Dressing Barber Shop Grooming | eBay


----------



## allthumbs56

mhammer said:


> Just finished watching an older Robin Hood movie with Richard Green and Peter Cushing. I was reminded of the beautiful 1976 Richard Lester film _Robin and Marian _( Robin and Marian (1976) - IMDb ), with Sean Connery and Audrey Hepburn in the titular roles. It's a moving portrait of once powerful heroic people growing old. The death scene is an absolute tearjerker.


To me Errol Flynn will always be Robin Hood.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> In fact that is the ending of the '76 film.
> 
> An American product as far I recall, like Vitalis, Wildroot, and Brylcreem. I tried searching for a Youtube of the ad, but to no avail. But it was a real thing. Rare 1950s Vintage NOS Vam Hair Conditioner Oil Dressing Barber Shop Grooming | eBay


Probably but I don't recall it being advertised in BC. Same with Vitalis. It was around but not on tv back then.


----------



## Electraglide

Daylight savings time strikes again but being retired it doesn't really matter except I have to reset the pocket watches so 10:30 AM becomes 9:30 AM. I'll get around to resetting the stove one of these days.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Here's some eye candy for you fellers.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Here's some eye candy for you fellers.


She works and so does this one. 








and she's only half my age. Would probably kill me but what a way to go.


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> That works.


Especially that "come hither look" 🥴


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> Especially that "come hither look" 🥴


Put an unbalanced load in the washer and set it to spin.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Put an unbalanced load in the washer and set it to spin.


I see you're wanting to role play and be the Maytag Man again.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I see you're wanting to role play and be the Maytag Man again.


You ever sat on an unbalanced washing machine when it goes into a spin? Bounces all over the place. It's fun when someone sits on your lap.


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> You ever sat on an unbalanced washing machine when it goes into a spin? Bounces all over the place. It's fun when someone sits on your lap.


Maggs tells me to "hand wash" 🙁


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> Maggs tells me to "hand wash" 🙁


Been there done that. Just as long as nothing gets put thru the mangle. Put my hand thru one once, hurts like hell.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## teleboli

butterknucket said:


> Here's some eye candy for you fellers.


Has some of her own money and does her share and more of the 'work'.


----------



## teleboli

For the real old timers, and me, it's.................Ann Sheridan


----------



## teleboli

Now get off the damn lawn.


----------



## Lola

I am this close to saying adios to my working life. I am sick of it. I am sick of dealing with ppl especially during this Pandemic. Ignorance and rudeness are the flavour of too many ppl. I think it might be time to pack ‘er in.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Just think, every year, the global IQ level drops a few points. We‘ll be no better than apes in 200 years.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> I am this close to saying adios to my working life. I am sick of it. I am sick of dealing with ppl especially during this Pandemic. Ignorance and rudeness are the flavour of too many ppl. I think it might be time to pack ‘er in.


There's always government work.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

1SweetRide said:


> Just think, every year, the global IQ level drops a few points. We‘ll be no better than apes in 200 years.


Whst have you done to make your amerca great again?


----------



## laristotle

1SweetRide said:


> Just think, every year, the global IQ level drops a few points. We‘ll be no better than apes in 200 years.


As long as we can play as well. lol


----------



## 1SweetRide

laristotle said:


> As long as we can play as well. lol


Hey! Hey! We're the Monkeys....


----------



## 1SweetRide

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Whst have you done to make your amerca great again?


I decided not to reproduce.


----------



## Waldo97

teleboli said:


> Now get off the damn lawn.


And she could sing, too.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## 1SweetRide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 352157


Mine are made of metal or wood. I just use a pillow but to each their own.


----------



## laristotle

Copied from FB








No nursing home for me.... I’ll be checking into a Holiday Inn! 
With the average cost for a nursing home care costing $188.00 per day, there is a better way when we get old and too feeble. 
I've already checked on reservations at the Holiday Inn. For a combined long term stay discount and senior discount, it's $59.23 per night. 
Breakfast is included, and some have happy hours in the afternoon. 
That leaves $128.77 a day for lunch and dinner in any restaurant we want, or room service, laundry, gratuities and special TV movies. 
Plus, they provide a spa, swimming pool, a workout room, a lounge and washer-dryer, etc. 
Most have free toothpaste and razors, and all have free shampoo and soap. 
$5-worth of tips a day and you'll have the entire staff scrambling to help you. 
They treat you like a customer, not a patient. 
There's a city bus stop out front, and seniors ride free. 
The handicap bus will also pick you up (if you fake a decent limp).
To meet other nice people, call a church bus on Sundays. 
For a change of scenery, take the airport shuttle bus and eat at one of the nice restaurants there. 
While you're at the airport, fly somewhere. Otherwise, the cash keeps building up. 
It takes months to get into decent nursing homes. Holiday Inn will take your reservation today . 
And you're not stuck in one place forever -- you can move from Inn to Inn, or even from city to city. 
Want to see Hawaii ? They have Holiday Inn there too. 
TV broken? Light bulbs need changing? Need a mattress replaced? No problem.. They fix everything, and apologize for the inconvenience. 
The Inn has a night security person and daily room service. The maid checks to see if you are ok. If not, they'll call an ambulance . . . Or the undertaker. 
If you fall and break a hip, Medicare will pay for the hip, and Holiday Inn will upgrade you to a suite for the rest of your life. 
And no worries about visits from family. They will always be glad to find you, and probably check in for a few days mini-vacation. 
The grand-kids can use the pool. 
What more could I ask for? 
So, when I reach that golden age, I'll face it with a grin.


----------



## Waldo97

laristotle said:


> Copied from FB
> View attachment 358532
> 
> No nursing home for me.... I’ll be checking into a Holiday Inn!
> With the average cost for a nursing home care costing $188.00 per day, there is a better way when we get old and too feeble.
> I've already checked on reservations at the Holiday Inn. For a combined long term stay discount and senior discount, it's $59.23 per night.
> Breakfast is included, and some have happy hours in the afternoon.
> That leaves $128.77 a day for lunch and dinner in any restaurant we want, or room service, laundry, gratuities and special TV movies.
> Plus, they provide a spa, swimming pool, a workout room, a lounge and washer-dryer, etc.
> Most have free toothpaste and razors, and all have free shampoo and soap.
> $5-worth of tips a day and you'll have the entire staff scrambling to help you.
> They treat you like a customer, not a patient.
> There's a city bus stop out front, and seniors ride free.
> The handicap bus will also pick you up (if you fake a decent limp).
> To meet other nice people, call a church bus on Sundays.
> For a change of scenery, take the airport shuttle bus and eat at one of the nice restaurants there.
> While you're at the airport, fly somewhere. Otherwise, the cash keeps building up.
> It takes months to get into decent nursing homes. Holiday Inn will take your reservation today .
> And you're not stuck in one place forever -- you can move from Inn to Inn, or even from city to city.
> Want to see Hawaii ? They have Holiday Inn there too.
> TV broken? Light bulbs need changing? Need a mattress replaced? No problem.. They fix everything, and apologize for the inconvenience.
> The Inn has a night security person and daily room service. The maid checks to see if you are ok. If not, they'll call an ambulance . . . Or the undertaker.
> If you fall and break a hip, Medicare will pay for the hip, and Holiday Inn will upgrade you to a suite for the rest of your life.
> And no worries about visits from family. They will always be glad to find you, and probably check in for a few days mini-vacation.
> The grand-kids can use the pool.
> What more could I ask for?
> So, when I reach that golden age, I'll face it with a grin.


----------



## 1SweetRide

laristotle said:


> Copied from FB
> View attachment 358532
> 
> No nursing home for me.... I’ll be checking into a Holiday Inn!
> With the average cost for a nursing home care costing $188.00 per day, there is a better way when we get old and too feeble.
> I've already checked on reservations at the Holiday Inn. For a combined long term stay discount and senior discount, it's $59.23 per night.
> Breakfast is included, and some have happy hours in the afternoon.
> That leaves $128.77 a day for lunch and dinner in any restaurant we want, or room service, laundry, gratuities and special TV movies.
> Plus, they provide a spa, swimming pool, a workout room, a lounge and washer-dryer, etc.
> Most have free toothpaste and razors, and all have free shampoo and soap.
> $5-worth of tips a day and you'll have the entire staff scrambling to help you.
> They treat you like a customer, not a patient.
> There's a city bus stop out front, and seniors ride free.
> The handicap bus will also pick you up (if you fake a decent limp).
> To meet other nice people, call a church bus on Sundays.
> For a change of scenery, take the airport shuttle bus and eat at one of the nice restaurants there.
> While you're at the airport, fly somewhere. Otherwise, the cash keeps building up.
> It takes months to get into decent nursing homes. Holiday Inn will take your reservation today .
> And you're not stuck in one place forever -- you can move from Inn to Inn, or even from city to city.
> Want to see Hawaii ? They have Holiday Inn there too.
> TV broken? Light bulbs need changing? Need a mattress replaced? No problem.. They fix everything, and apologize for the inconvenience.
> The Inn has a night security person and daily room service. The maid checks to see if you are ok. If not, they'll call an ambulance . . . Or the undertaker.
> If you fall and break a hip, Medicare will pay for the hip, and Holiday Inn will upgrade you to a suite for the rest of your life.
> And no worries about visits from family. They will always be glad to find you, and probably check in for a few days mini-vacation.
> The grand-kids can use the pool.
> What more could I ask for?
> So, when I reach that golden age, I'll face it with a grin.


Check out living on a cruise ship too. When you're ready to check out, overload with shrimp cocktails and dive into the ocean. You'll provide sustenance for the fishies and contribute to the ecological well being of our oceans.


----------



## Doug Gifford

1SweetRide said:


> Check out living on a cruise ship too. When you're ready to check out, overload with shrimp cocktails and dive into the ocean. You'll provide sustenance for the fishies and contribute to the ecological well being of our oceans.


Mmmmm. The hagfish can feast on shrimp!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## 1SweetRide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 359323


Yes, leave them with a trusted person. Like me.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Wardo

An cal me in thee marnin.


----------



## mhammer

The important thing is to drink them BOTH up.


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> View attachment 367278


Niilson probably made more money off that stupid song than all his others combined.


----------



## mhammer

Well, he couldn't get this one played on radio, so you may be right. He beat C-Lo to the punch on this one.


----------



## Doug Gifford

allthumbs56 said:


> Niilson probably made more money off that stupid song than all his others combined.


I love jamming on this song. Stupid? I love jamming on stupid songs.


----------



## allthumbs56

mhammer said:


> Well, he couldn't get this one played on radio, so you may be right. He beat C-Lo to the punch on this one.


Gawd we loved that one when we were young. "You stepped on my ass, you're breakin' my glasses too".


----------



## mhammer

If Hal Wilner was still alive, I'll bet you he would have eventually gotten around to co-ordinating a tribute album of Nilsson material. Imagine Sam Smith doing "Without You", Tom Waits doing "Coconut", Ed Sheeran doing Me and My Arrow", John Mayer doing "One", Harry Connick doing "Jesus Christ You're Tall", Nick Cave doing "Jump into the Fire", etc.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## DrumBob

As a member of AARP and AAA, I always ask for a senior discount and usually get one in hotels and other places. The local Acme food market gives seniors 10% off every Tuesday, but if you don't say anything, the dumb kids at the registers won't give you the discount automatically. I've gotten discounts on car insurance and rental cars too.


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> View attachment 368071


You'll want to watch the film "WR: Mysteries of the Organism" as well as the Kate Bush video for "Cloudbusting", that ostensibly depicted Reich and an orgone accumulator. Wilhelm Reich was a kooky kinda guy, appealing to kooky kinda people.








The tragic story behind Kate Bush’s ‘Cloudbusting’


An incredible talent




faroutmagazine.co.uk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## mhammer

Lab Series amps will make anyone sound good.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Jim Wellington

All this pork reminds me of that old farmer saying...."Ya just can`t make a silk purse from a sow`s ear."


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> View attachment 369041


When I went back to university I took an intro to political science class, and there was an 82 year old woman in the front row doing exactly that.


----------



## butterknucket

Here's some more eye candy for you fellers.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Wardo

_‘orgone accumulator’ device_

Is that what Steely Dan based their name on ?


----------



## mhammer

Wardo said:


> _‘orgone accumulator’ device_
> 
> Is that what Steely Dan based their name on ?


Nope, they took it from a dildo in William Burroughs' "Naked Lunch", IIRC.


----------



## Wardo

Same difference .. lol


----------



## MarkM

butterknucket said:


>


That is my ill spent youth!


----------



## davetcan

Please remember to keep anything remotely political out of the main Forums.


----------



## mhammer

'Tis a slippery slope.


----------



## davetcan

mhammer said:


> 'Tis a slippery slope.


Sheet of ice.


----------



## vadsy

mhammer said:


> 'Tis a slippery slope.





davetcan said:


> Sheet of ice.


Nope, not really. Especially this last round, two whole pages of it


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

I tend to go off on tangents when I'm on YT, but never hit strange titles like that. 🤨😖


----------



## butterknucket

I just wanted to help you guys out, well, the ones in need anyway.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> View attachment 375127


I used love cap guns especially when we played cowboys and Indians when we were like 6 years old.


----------



## 1SweetRide

After you got bored of the pistol, they were fun to pound with a hammer.


----------



## colchar

1SweetRide said:


> After you got bored of the pistol, they were fun to pound with a hammer.



The sharp edge of a stone worked too.


----------



## colchar

Lola said:


> I used love cap guns especially when we played cowboys and Indians when we were like 6 years old.



Try playing that today.


----------



## MarkM

Lola said:


> I used love cap guns especially when we played cowboys and Indians when we were like 6 years old.


Yah I'm a bit of a veteran, played a lot of war!


----------



## mhammer

colchar said:


> The sharp edge of a stone worked too.


Absolutely. We loved that. And the thing of it was that, in one's fervour of swinging your stone-clasped arm down, you wouldn't necessarily strike the right spot as precisely as was needed. So when you DID finally hit it and extract the bang, it was all the more satisfying. Plus, the only "enemy" was one's own sub-optimal aim. Nobody had to pick a side or be consigned to a side because others rejected them.

Now, on to pea-shooters.....


----------



## Lola

Come to think of it we used to have eraser fights. Don’t know where the erasers came from but there was a huge box of them. We used to peg them at each other. Man did they hurt. They left welts.


----------



## Paul Running

Spud guns and pea shooters were great entertainment.


----------



## Lola

Remember “rat tails”? Get the wet dish towel and roll it up on itself and then flick it at your opponent, specially during summer. Legs fair game.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Lola said:


> Remember “rat tails”? Get the wet dish towel and roll it up on itself and then flick it at your opponent, specially during summer. Legs fair game.


Yes. Very painful.

There's a Calvin & Hobbs cartoon about rat tails (of course) but I haven't the energy right now to look for it.


----------



## Paul Running

The thing that I like a lot about retirement is that I'm home most of the time now. I'm not as anxious now about home break-ins. The dog let's us know if a living creature has breached the perimeter. Here she is at it with a ground hog...








She gets quite upset with these critters.
However, it may not fair so well if it's a home invasion...it's seems that the protector of person and property is rather limited to reaction by certain laws...quite easy to break the law now in this day of age.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

colchar said:


> Try playing that today.


You'd be labeled "_borderline psychopath_" and get enrolled in counseling to "understand why you hate others". Then your parents would be shamed for raising you in a toxic environment.


----------



## SWLABR

Lola said:


> Remember “rat tails”? Get the wet dish towel and roll it up on itself and then flick it at your opponent, specially during summer. Legs fair game.


They don't have to be wet. You can get a good snap out of a dry one. Just ask my wife. Mostly, I try to get it to snap just behind her, but sometimes I connect. .. she F*CKING hates it!


----------



## SWLABR

A Momma bunny built her borough just outside of our fence. Supposedly, they do that so predators stay away. They smell my dogs, they leave the bunnies alone. But, my dogs know they are there. For the last four days all three (but especially the pup) are going absolute ape-shit trying to get at that den. It's about 6ft the other side of the fence. She has almost been successful at digging out, so we have laid logs all down along the bottom, so now she is pulling at the chain link. She's basically ruined the fence. I don't know how she hasn't broken her teeth! 

My wife read up on it, and if you move a den, the mother will abandon it. So they die. But, I cannot take this whining and barking! She is incessant!!


----------



## Lola

My brotherS would build that amazing horror monster from kits and then wrap magnesium around then light them. Watch them melt. My brothers loved lighting stuff on fire.


----------



## Lola

SWLABR said:


> A Momma bunny built her borough just outside of our fence. Supposedly, they do that so predators stay away. They smell my dogs, they leave the bunnies alone. But, my dogs know they are there. For the last four days all three (but especially the pup) are going absolute ape-shit trying to get at that den. It's about 6ft the other side of the fence. She has almost been successful at digging out, so we have laid logs all down along the bottom, so now she is pulling at the chain link. She's basically ruined the fence. I don't know how she hasn't broken her teeth!
> 
> My wife read up on it, and if you move a den, the mother will abandon it. So they die. But, I cannot take this whining and barking! She is incessant!!


Rabbits you say? Inundated with rabbits everywhere. The rabbits hide behind the shed. The dogs are too big to shimmy there way through. They go crazy, barking and yapping. It’s a different kind of bark so I know they’re on a “To kill a wabbit mission“. The rabbits have eaten most of my marigolds from my garden. My garden was beautiful until they started destroying it.


----------



## ping-ping

I 'm bumpin' on midnight, Tuesday the 10 of August I'll be 74 years old , huuuugh! Yes it's true, one day at a time. So I bought myself a Epiphone Les Paul Modern Les Paul. To celebrate and acknowledge I survived the urge to voluntarily not take the dirt nap for yet another year . Well "how's the water? , Metso/Metso". 
I im my mind, my thoughts, do not feel old bout the broken and healed bones connective tissue tell me of my adventures, with regularity , the chemo and radiation have left the chronic fatigue, dizziness, memory and attention problems, and chemobrain. And yet I act as if they have not happened, until this that or the other reminds me. I think is my state of mind , yes it's all happened but remains mostly forgotten on a day today. The horrors of amphetaminic sycosis and alcoholism are a fact ,but recovery has put them well into the past.
I don't feel like a beat down 48 Chevy rusted out flat tires ripper upholstery, head liner rooting sitting abandon in a mosquito infested bog.
I still have a vibrancy that I carried with me as a child, a grumbling teen that was to big for his britches.

Worn but not down or out, still happy to see today and not hanging on to what coulda' shoulda' woulda' been. 
Yeah the Covid19, has kick my ass for about 18 months but it's much better not mostly gone with some side effect reminders but much improve. My age and history, cancer made me an at risk patient but it didn't kill me it's passing (yes I got my shots) . Having found meaning in what was a confusing meaningless existence certainly smoothed out the gritty quality of the ride along this road.
So at 74 I'm impatiently waiting for my new les paul to arrive , (that certainly is a slow slow bout from China. 😷


----------



## mhammer

Welcome to the forum, and welcome back from the edge.


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> Rabbits you say? Inundated with rabbits everywhere. The rabbits hide behind the shed. The dogs are too big to shimmy there way through. They go crazy, barking and yapping. It’s a different kind of bark so I know they’re on a “To kill a wabbit mission“. The rabbits have eaten most of my marigolds from my garden. My garden was beautiful until they started destroying it.


Our adopted cottontail is outside in the hutch today. Its sibling ran away about a month back and appears to live nearby. This evening, I think it came back for a visit. It was the damnedest thing. One bunny in the hutch and another standing up on its tippy-toes against the hutch for them to make snout-to-snout contact through the mesh. I have no idea if they recognized each other given that they had never spent much time together in the first place. But it was kinda cute to see. Normally our bunny doesn't care what goes on outside the hutch, but for this it made an exception. I love family reunions.


----------



## MarkM

@ping-ping stay strong brother and fight the fight, you goat a lot shit going south in your life and apparently have not given up. Enjoy that LP, hell I would borrow you one if you were closer until that seacan came in!


----------



## ping-ping

MarkM said:


> @ping-ping stay strong brother and fight the fight, you goat a lot shit going south in your life and apparently have not given up. Enjoy that LP, hell I would borrow you one if you were closer until that seacan came in!


It ain't nuttin' but a little road wear, which is due for the course.


----------



## ping-ping

mhammer said:


> Our adopted cottontail is outside in the hutch today. Its sibling ran away about a month back and appears to live nearby. This evening, I think it came back for a visit. It was the damnedest thing. One bunny in the hutch and another standing up on its tippy-toes against the hutch for them to make snout-to-snout contact through the mesh. I have no idea if they recognized each other given that they had never spent much time together in the first place. But it was kinda cute to see. Normally our bunny doesn't care what goes on outside the hutch, but for this it made an exception. I love family reunions.


 thank you for posting. I enjoyed reading it alot. well done .


----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer

ping-ping said:


> thank you for posting. I enjoyed reading it alot. well done .


Same bunny has been living indoors with us since then. What was an adequate-sized hutch 5-6 months ago is a mere shoebox now, by comparison. The young fella (we think) has grown, and outgrown any enclosure. Not huge, but too big for the hutch. I may rebuild something much larger next spring. But for now, he has the run of the main floor, for the most part. Not domesticated, by any means, but a lot tamer, and generally unafraid of us...if we don't make sudden moves. Lie down on the floor and he'll come right up and sniff your nose. Rabbts are innately VERY specific about their toilet habits. He has a litter box, and that's the only place he goes.

He has learned that a loud "Noooo" is a warning to stop doing whatever he is doing, and that "Up!" while sitting on the couch is an invitation to hop up and onto one's lap for a bit of ginger snap (his personal crack cocaine). Neither my wife or I have been nipped or aggressed against in any way. I'm impressed than we can hold a nibble of ginger snap the size of a pea in our fingertip, and he very precisely and gently takes it with his teeth. Still not keen on getting petted, but if he's chowing down on his cookie bit, you can stroke his feet. A real living rabbit's foot feels nicer than a cold severed one on a key-chain. Our old pet rabbit was a "domesticated" breed from a pet store, and took about 3 years until he could stand for us to pet him. This guy is wild, and only about 7-1/2 months old, so I think he's made good progress. I've had to wrap various cables and power cords in duct tape to stop him chewing on them, but that was true of the previous rabbit as well.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer

My cousin sent me these:

My doctor asked if anyone in my family suffered from mental illness. I said, "No, we all seem to enjoy it."
I thought growing older would take longer.
My bucket list: keep breathing.
Camping: where you spend a small fortune to live like a homeless person.
Just once, I want a username and password prompt to say, "Close enough."
Being an adult is the dumbest thing I have ever done.
I'm a multitasker. I can listen, ignore and forget all at the same time!
Retirement to do list: Wake up. Nailed it!
People who wonder if the glass is half empty or half full miss the point. The glass is refillable.
I don't have grey hair. I have wisdom highlights.
Sometimes it takes me all day to get nothing done.
I don't trip, I do random gravity checks.
One minute you're young and fun. Next, you're turning down the car stereo to see better.
I'd grow my own food if only I could find bacon seeds.
Some people are like clouds, once they disappear it's a beautiful day.
Some people you're glad to see coming; some people you're glad to see going.
Common sense is not a gift. It's a punishment because you have to deal with everyone else who doesn't have it.
I came. I saw. I forgot what I was doing. Retraced my steps. Got lost on the way back. Now I have no idea what's going on.
If you can't think of a word, say "I forgot the English word for it." That way people will think you're bilingual instead of an idiot.
I'm at a place in my life where errands are starting to count as going out.
I don't always go the extra mile, but when I do it's because I missed my exit.
I don't mean to brag, but I finished my 14-day diet food supply in three hours and 20 minutes.
I may not be that funny or athletic or good looking or smart or talented ... I forgot where I was going with this!
Having plans sounds like a good idea until you have to put on clothes and leave the house.
It's weird being the same age as old people.
When I was a kid I wanted to be older ... this is not what I expected.
Life is like a helicopter. I don't know how to operate a helicopter either.
It's probably my age that tricks people into thinking I'm an adult.
Never sing in the shower! Singing leads to dancing, dancing leads to slipping, and slipping leads to paramedics seeing you naked. So remember ... don't sing!
I see people my age mountain climbing. I feel good getting my leg through my underwear without losing my balance.
We all get heavier as we get older, because there's a lot more information in our heads. That's my story anyway.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## leftysg

laristotle said:


> View attachment 405151


I'd call it a syzygy, except planet 5 seems to have left its seat...I mean orbit.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running

I didn't realise that there is a dedicated day for us older folk. What would be an appropriate activity for that day?


----------



## DaddyDog

Paul Running said:


> I didn't realise that there is a dedicated day for us older folk. What would be an appropriate activity for that day?


Twice as many naps.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer

I recently stumbled onto Gilbert Gottfried's Amazing Colossal Podcast, following his passing. I couldn't get over just how many episodes had been recorded, before I became aware of it. If you only know Gottfried from various celebrity roasts or The Aristocrats, he's quite different here, and surprisingly knowledgeable about the history of showbiz, although he interjects plenty of zingers to lighten the mood. The episodes are as clean or unclean as the guests wish. So the episodes with Bob Saget or Bob "Super Dave" Einstein can get bluer than blue, but others are the sort you can listen to in mixed company with your parents. Many of the guests are folks you'd only know if you were a New Yorker, or steeped in comedy or showbiz history, but a great many others are of the I-haven't-heard-from-them-in-a-while-I-wonder-what-they're-doing-now variety (e.g., David McCallum, Richard Belzer). A good listen.









Gilbert Gottfried's Amazing Colossal Podcast


Comedian and actor Gilbert Gottfried, a man Stephen King once called “a national treasure,” talks with the show business legends, icons and behind-the-scenes talents who shaped his childhood and influenced his comedy. Along with co-host and fellow pop culture fanatic Frank Santopadre, Gilbert is...




www.gilbertpodcast.com


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Here's some eye candy for you fellers.


----------



## AJ6stringsting

I'm 57 and a few weeks ago my wife had to have a pregnancy test 😱, talk about being on the edge !!!! .

So far, I'm healthy, still active keeping up with my daughter's and playing guitar.
I decided I'm not going to retire.... health permitting .
I do steel work with 20 somethings and many say I look like I am in my 30's.


----------



## MarkM

AJ6stringsting said:


> I'm 57 and a few weeks ago my wife had to have a pregnancy test 😱, talk about being on the edge !!!! .
> 
> So far, I healthy, still active keeping up with my daughter's and playing guitar.
> I decided I'm not going to retire.... health permitting .
> I do steel work with 20 somethings and many say I look like I am in my 30's.


I’m 57 as well and have no desire to father another kid, I have 3 grandsons under 3 and that is more than enough! I’m tired when they go home.


----------



## Mark Brown

AJ6stringsting said:


> I'm 57 and a few weeks ago my wife had to have a pregnancy test 😱, talk about being on the edge !!!! .





MarkM said:


> I’m 57 as well and have no desire to father another kid


Gentlemen, I am 38, have 3 daughters and I can tell you right now if my wife has another kid, I am having a divorce!!


----------



## laristotle

Time to get snipped?


----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> Time to get snipped?


It was time after our 2nd child, but my lethargy led to one more. Now it is past time


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## MarkM

Mark Brown said:


> Gentlemen, I am 38, have 3 daughters and I can tell you right now if my wife has another kid, I am having a divorce!!


Still your kid and responsibility!


----------



## oldjoat

start saving for their weddings ....


----------



## AJ6stringsting

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 422288


 Lmao !!!! .... falling out of my chair !!!!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

A couple of weeks ago I wandered over to Service Canada (it's a block away) to have a real live agent double check and file my CPP application. No appointment, just a walk-in with a 5 minute wait. It was actually kind of pleasant.

For now, my intention is to keep working almost as much as I have been but once my pension kicks in I'll reduce my workload correspondingly. 

My investments took a heavy hit during Covid, though I still came out ahead a little, just not as much as I would have expected. I'll likely leave that money alone for a while, while I find my financial footing.

I don't want to give up my job prematurely, nor do I want to be that pathetic old man barely able to do my job.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle

forgot this one


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## ZeroGravity

6 more months to go......


----------



## mhammer

Mooh said:


> A couple of weeks ago I wandered over to Service Canada (it's a block away) to have a real live agent double check and file my CPP application. No appointment, just a walk-in with a 5 minute wait. It was actually kind of pleasant.
> 
> For now, my intention is to keep working almost as much as I have been but once my pension kicks in I'll reduce my workload correspondingly.
> 
> My investments took a heavy hit during Covid, though I still came out ahead a little, just not as much as I would have expected. I'll likely leave that money alone for a while, while I find my financial footing.
> 
> I don't want to give up my job prematurely, nor do I want to be that pathetic old man barely able to do my job.


Good attitude.
I don't know what it is you do for a living, but unless it involves pulling a plough or being a forward for the Colorado Avalanche, it is hard to imagine anyone of pensionable age being "unable" to do their job, given the contemporary nature of work. Now, keeping one's mind ON one's job rather than having it wander off to other things you'd rather be doing, is an_ entirely_ different matter. Heck, even Her Majesty, just laid to rest, was able to do her job until she was 96, and two days before her death. Being competent is one thing, and being motivationally able is quite another. If a person is fortunate, their work is something that provides both social contact, a sense of purpose, and accomplishment. And if it doesn't then one has to seek all of that elsewhere.

Personally, as much as I enjoy retirement, I'm kind of sorry I retired when I did. I would have kept going, but management didn't know they still needed me, and it was too late to start over somewhere else.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

mhammer said:


> Good attitude.
> I don't know what it is you do for a living...


Thanks.

I teach private music lessons and have since '99. Prior two careers were in union side labour relations and public building maintenance, both of which came with pensions but I was able to transfer most of the funds so that the management of them is handled at a local credit union. After conferring with the manager recently, I (really we, Mrs. Mooh and me) decided not to draw on it yet unless our situation demands it.

Able? Well, I had a cortisone shot in my left (fretting) hand last month, tinnitus rages, bathroom breaks are more frequent...but damn the torpedoes, half speed ahead!


----------



## butterknucket

Here's some eye candy for you fellers.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> Here's some eye candy for you fellers.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## butterknucket




----------

